# ****November 2013 Rainbow Babies****



## MandaAnda

I didn't see a November thread yet, so I thought I'd start one. 

I lost my Lucy at 13+5 to Turner syndrome. We'd been trying for 15 months. We also have Jack, who's nearly 3. 

Hubby returned from deployment a couple of days after my first period since the m/c 17th November. We started trying straight away and actually tried exactly the same times we did when we conceived Lucy, but BFN for January. So, we decided to try the SMEP for February, and we got out BFP on 10DPO!

We were charting so I know my EDD is 6th November, which is the anniversary of my 12+1 week scan when I saw Lucy, saw her moving, saw her heartbeat but also learned of her poor prognosis. I find this healing, in a way, and really hope she's coming back to us, healthy and happy. We're planning a home water birth as well. :happydance:

Tell us about you!

November 1st
Angeltk42 :pink: - Amanda Grace born 18th October! :cloud9:
Firef1y72 :blue: - Jake born 29th October! :cloud9:

November 2nd
JDH1982 :yellow: turned :blue: Jacob Michael born 16th November! :cloud9:

November 3rd
teacup22 :pink: - Baby girl born 2nd November! :cloud9:

November 4th

November 5th

November 6th
MandaAnda :blue: - Thomas Daniel born 2nd November! :cloud9:

November 7th
Loxottica :angel:

November 8th
Storked :pink: - Baby girl born 30th October! :cloud9:

November 9th

November 10th
usamom - Baby born ?6th November! :cloud9:
grich2011 :yellow: turned :pink: Laylah born 5th November! :cloud9:

November 11th
aak :pink:

November 12th
steph. :pink: - Sienna Hope born 15th October! :cloud9:

November 13th

November 14th
Platinumvague :pink: - Riley Harper born 8th November! :cloud9:

November 15th
larvalstalker :blue: - Kurt born 25th October! :cloud9:
ginny83 :angel:

November 16th
anchor08 :pink: - Evelyn born ?12th November! :cloud9:
ready4family :pink: - Grace Lena born 17th November! :cloud9:

November 17th

November 18th
AwesomeSauce :angel:

November 19th
Lallie81 :blue: - Harrison James born ?10th November! :cloud9:

November 20th

November 21st
..Julie.. :pink: - Brooklyn Nichole born 19th November! :cloud9:

November 22nd

November 23rd

November 24th

November 25th

November 26th
joey300187 :yellow:
Maxparedesmom :blue: - Wyatt born 16th November! :cloud9:

November 27th

November 28th

November 29th
sunnysun :yellow: turned :pink: - Gioia born 26th November! :cloud9:

November 30th


----------



## Heatherlt

I'm kind of afraid to post this, buuut,

I had an ectopic pregnancy two years ago (in January). We've been trying every since we were cleared from that, so almost two years. I have two little girls H, who is 3.5, and R who is almost 2.5.

I had given up on this cycle and pretty much until after my annual in April. Not necessarily a bad give up, but a calming one, if that makes sense. I was charting on my phone and didn't even write it down when I went to get a new phone because I was so sure it wouldn't matter. Then I had a very detailed and vivid dream Monday morning about holding my baby girl.. I could see her face, eye color, I knew her birth date (which was Nov. 26 so not right lol), etc. I didn't even test after I woke up though. My neighbor convinced me to after telling her about my dream, so I did and got a faint positive on 9dpo. I went for blood work on 10dpo and my hcg was 32. I go for another draw tomorrow to see if the numbers are doubling properly.

I am absolutely terrified right now of having another ectopic, but I'm trying to remain positive. My EDD should be November 9th.


----------



## Heatherlt

(A?)Manda, I'm so sorry about your little Lucy, but I think that she is absolutely coming back to you. When dates match up like that, I think it's a sign.

Awesome for the planned home birth. Was your last a home birth? My second was born at home, and I'm hoping to have the rest of my (hopeful) children at home too.


----------



## MandaAnda

Hi, Heather. Yes, it is Amanda. You could be 42+3 and make that date. ;) Not an unheard of gestation. :) And thanks, I do think it's her, whether she will be a her or not this time (at this stage, I think so).

I planned a home birth with Jack, but when my hindwaters broke, there was very thick meconium. So, I knew they'd want to check me over in hospital. Totally scuppered the home birth plans, but I managed to fight for a natural birth in hospital. I already have my pool that I bought in the autumn (and had "christened" by my friend and neighbour the same day we conceived!) and am hoping to have an independent midwife this time around, depending what happens with government plans. I'm not ruling out birthing unassisted.

Where are you located? I'm in London...just on the edge.


----------



## Heatherlt

42+3?! No way! My first was 40 weeks exactly, and my second was 38 weeks exactly.. I just can't see myself making it to 42 weeks lol.

Oh yeah, meconium is a definitely no-no in a home birth setting. I hate to say this, but I'm probably going to have to have an "illegal" home birth since home birthing in my state is in bad shape. I'm thinking about UC as well if the midwife doesn't work out. I'm in the US =)


----------



## MandaAnda

Hehehehehe, how did I know you'd say that? ;) I went into labour at 40+4 with my son, so I doubt I'd go very far "over" myself.

We get NHS midwifery care here for low risk births, but I want to see the same midwife and have one that I know and respect. I don't want to chance having to fight for things.


----------



## steph.

I am so sorry about your losses ladies :( But congratulations on the bfp!

Can i join? I'm not sure if i belong here because i've already had a baby since my loss, but its one of those things that never leaves you. I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks, in march 2011. Then i had a surprise pregnancy with my daughter straight after, and have just found out i'm expecting n.2, due novermber 8th. I am absolutely terrified though, and to make matters worse today i took another test to reassure myself (silly me!) and i think it might look lighter than the one 2 days ago. Fingers crossed it doesnt mean anything!


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome! Mine have stayed almost the same degree of lightness until today, finally darkening up nicely. Still cramping, which worries me, even though I know it can be normal.


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks, Steph! And welcome here =) What brand of tests are you using? I'm finding that my wondfos are not darkening as nicely as I'd like, but my FRER are darkening beautifully.

My blood work finally came back!!! It went from a 32 on Feb 26th, to an 83 on Feb 28th. It more than doubled!! The midwives feel confident that it isn't another ectopic, and I have my first appointment scheduled for March 14th (also my wedding anniversary). I'll be just under 6 weeks then, so I'm going to ask for a write up for an ultrasound. Maybe then I'll be able to fully relax lol.


----------



## MandaAnda

I should've said mine were Internet cheapies that were light and finally went fairly dark today. I do still have one FRER and a CB digi, just saving them for some odd reason.

Great news, Heather! I'm wondering if I should have an early ultrasound or just wait until 12 weeks. The cramping's definitely come back today but no bleeding, and with the darker test, I'm just trying to be calm about it. x


----------



## Heatherlt

If I was just taking my internet cheapies, I KNOW I'd be scared. Here's my progression from 9dpo to 13dpo (today).

https://i45.tinypic.com/szc1zr.jpg

But my FRER are looking great. And having a blood test always helps lol.

https://i49.tinypic.com/2hztket.jpg

With both of my girls I needed a dating ultrasound and we always waited to tell everyone until after that. And I think it's probably a good idea to rule out ectopic anyway.


----------



## MandaAnda

All of those look great! x


----------



## steph.

That looks really good heather! I am using frer and both from 12dpo and 14dpo look like your one from 12dpo. I dont know whether to splash ut and buy more tests or to just step away from the sticks and hope for the best!


----------



## Loxottica

Hi Ladies! may I join?? 
after 2 miscarriages.. I am now 4wks1d pregnant and I'm due Nov 7. I'm trying to keep calm.. I'm trying not to worry but... there is this black cloud on top of me.. I pray that I'll have this baby and he/she will be born and healthy..I dont know if I can suffer another MC.


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks ladies! I feel like peeing on these sticks are the one thing keeping my sane.

Steph, I'd say step away! Especially if you can keep your hopes up. The line getting darker can be such a finicky thing and definitely not worth the stress. I'm done with the IC since they were just stressing me out, you know? I'm sending tons of sticky baby vibes your way =)

Loxottica, of course!! Welcome!! I think we can all completely understand that. Until I got these recent blood test results, I felt the same way. Like a huge dark rain cloud was looming over my head and keeping me from getting truly excited. Lots and lots of sticky baby vibes coming your way!


----------



## steph.

welcome loxottica! i know exactly how you feel. I know i should be thrilled that i am pregnant but i am not enjoying it at all. I cant stop worrying. I know i said i would step away from the tests but i caved and tested again :( I dont think things are looking good. The line on the frer is still the same, and on the digi it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. Surely by now it should say 2-3? I was going to wait until 6 weeks to go see the doctor, but i think i'm going to go next week and get my levels measured. If my husband knew how much i'm spending on pregnancy tests he wouldnt be at all happy!


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, Loxottica. I've only had the one loss, but the worries are there in the back of my mind. Just trying to keep positive.

Steph, that sounds ok. Digi counts from conception, not LMP. So, you're 2+1 from ovulation, but hormones start up at implantation, so maybe baby implanted a bit late. Fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## teacup22

Hi everyone! Congrats to you all!
Can I join please! Edd is 3rd November.
We've even trying for almost a year and had a mc in June at 6w and another in November at nearly 9 weeks :( 
I'm really scared this time and just want to fast forward to 2nd tri already!


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, teacup! Of course you can join us. :)

Although, I've had the one loss, as it was so recent, I just felt like I needed to be pregnant again. I'm so happy to be, but I sort of get this feeling that I want to pick up where I left off when I delivered Lucy. But that's about 9 1/2 weeks from now. :/


----------



## teacup22

:( must be so hard. Having a mc at 9 weeks was bad enough for me. 
You're a much braver woman than me that's for sure! 
I am so so tired today.... I just want to sleep away the horrid next month. To get past the time of my last 2 losses.


----------



## MandaAnda

Nothing brave about it, hun. I only found out her problems at the 12 week scan and felt I had to give her a chance. Then, when she had died, it was important to me to deliver her, see her, etc. We all need to do different things to make it ok, and I'm so happy I listened to my heart so that I have no regrets how I handled things. I think it's hard, no matter how far along you are. Each loss is so unique. Now, I just worry about the other things, likely what you ladies have experienced. We really are so lucky to conceive in the first place, and then each milestone is a relief. I didn't think of half this stuff when pregnant with my son, so oblivious. A loss really changes you, eh? xx


----------



## teacup22

Totally!


----------



## Storked

Hi ladies. So sorry for all your losses but want to congratulate your BFPs.

Can I join? I got my first BFP nearly a year ago. It was a MMC and I didn't start to lose the baby until 12 weeks. We weren't trying this time and my BFP is a total shock. I am just biding my time to see if I make it past 12 weeks before I see a doctor. Due date is November 8


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, Storked. Crossing fingers and toes this baby sticks. x


----------



## Storked

Thanks Manda! I hope it does but don't want to get too excited, just in case


----------



## Heatherlt

Hi, Storked! Lots of sticky baby vibes just for you =)

I've been really crampy the past two days. Logically I know it's normal, but I've never ever cramped with either of my pregnancies with my girls. I know it isn't ectopic pain because it feels just like menstrual cramps with slight pain in my lower back and it's spread evenly across my whole lower abdomen. No spotting or anything, but I'm freaking out. The cramping I'm experiencing sounds okay, right? My FRER didn't really look darker this morning either, which doesn't help things. But I just keep telling myself this is a sticky little baby, and I keep telling baby to hold on tight lol


----------



## Storked

Thank you so much Heather <3
As far as the cramping, any way that it is gas? I am telling that baby to stay put and grow!


----------



## steph.

Welcome teacup and storked ! 
Teacup i had the exact same thought about falling asleep and waking up in the 2nd trimester...if only!

Storked, we have the smae due date! I think i know how you feel about biding your time, thats how i felt when i got pregnant with dd straight after my loss. She was a surprise bfp, and i didnt want to get attached, excited or even really aknowledge that i was pregnant again because i thought if i lost it it would be so much harder. I didnt want to go to the doctor until much later, but ended up going and having an ultrasound at 6weeks as i thought if something was wrong i would rather know sooner rather than later, then bloods at 9 weeks, and got a handheld doppler and listened to her heartbeat everyday from 10 weeks. I think the constant reassurance helped a lot.

Oh no heather, not you too freaking out about those stupid lines! I asked some ladies in the 2nd trimester and some said their line never got darker with the frer. So i've calmed down and i am taking reassurance in the fact that my symptoms are still there. With my mc the first sign that anything was wrong was that all my symptoms dissapeared! Honestly dont worry about the cramping. With dd i cramped so much i walked around with a pad because i thought i would start bleeding any minute. And when my sister was pregnant with my nephew she did the same!


----------



## Storked

Thanks Steph! I don't think I could do it. I am afraid of the OB office. My first ultrasound where I found out my baby had died and then back later, passing out in the waiting room and having to have a D&C. Just not ready :-/
Do you know how soon you can hear anything with a Doppler at home? I have considered buying one.

Love that we have the same due date! Must be a good day :D


----------



## teacup22

I know it's hard to stop testing but it really doesn't do anyone any favours. 
It doesn't tell you anything unfortunately... I had a very strong bfp the day I miscarried :(
I hope we can all get trough these tough few weeks together!
I'm so grateful to have a group of ladies who understand, I find lots of people don't. 
Hopefully will get a call from the midwife in the next week or so and then can look forward to my booking in appt. 
I'm just so tired all the time, my boobs constantly feel like someone is blowing them up like balloons too (stretched?) 
I just think if I can get past 7 weeks without spottin I will be doing better than last time...
Xx


----------



## teacup22

Storked said:


> Thanks Steph! I don't think I could do it. I am afraid of the OB office. My first ultrasound where I found out my baby had died and then back later, passing out in the waiting room and having to have a D&C. Just not ready :-/
> Do you know how soon you can hear anything with a Doppler at home? I have considered buying one.
> 
> Love that we have the same due date! Must be a good day :D

Sorry :( 
I feel the same about our epu. The horrible news I've had in there I don't know if I even want an early scan! Not that I'm 'entitled' anyway! 
I think HB on Doppler is around 10 weeks but some earlier or later. Depends on a lot of things including the strength of the Doppler x


----------



## MandaAnda

Heather, that definitely sounds like what I've been experiencing off and on these past few days. It's totally normal, but I admit to freaking out in the back of my mind since I don't really recall it with my son or my angel either.

Storked, do you think you'd be happier with midwifery care? They come to your home and are so much more personal and caring, in my opinion. My family is in Texas (I moved to the UK when I was 22), and even though I know the OB route is what most automatically go for there still, I'd be choosing a midwife if I were there, the same as here. x


----------



## Storked

Manda, I live in Houston :) but I can't see a midwife. I am considered high-risk because of blood clots. I can avoid the doctor now because I have plenty of meds left for self-injection at home luckily. Midwives always seem so cool though. One of my sisters sees them and births at home and loves it <3

Teacup, sometimes I think those early scans can cause unnecessary worrying too :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

It's definitely different here. I think here someone like you would be considered shared care, which is most appointments with the midwife and a few with the OB thrown in. 

My family is up around Tyler. It's a long and expensive flight back! I went after my miscarriage since hubs was deployed. I ate way too much but enjoyed the things I don't get here, like IHOP and Tex-Mex, haha!


----------



## Storked

Manda, Tex-Mex and IHOP are divine :) I bet it was so good to be near family again.
My DH and I are moving to Bangkok this year and it will be tough being away from my family. Houston already feels far. I'm from Dublin, TX lol. How are you loving where you live now?


----------



## MandaAnda

Wow, what an adventure! That sounds to exciting!

England is home to me. We're likely to move around England a few times due to hubby's job, but we'll settle on the South coast where he's from eventually. I could never move back to the US. I'm definitely home. :)


----------



## Storked

Manda, that is AWESOME! I hope I find home someday, like you have <3


----------



## teacup22

Good Morning! 
I feel hungover this morning! Ewwww
I feel a bit sick and nearly puked up my vitamins... Morning sickness?
So tired after getting woken up at 5am by my toddler who hates sleep lol
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Storked

Hey Teacup, sorry that morning sickness has reared! I am a little scared of it myself lol.
I just have major bloating and cramping from bloating. And my breasts have already grown an annoying amount. Boo.


----------



## teacup22

Storked said:


> Hey Teacup, sorry that morning sickness has reared! I am a little scared of it myself lol.
> I just have major bloating and cramping from bloating. And my breasts have already grown an annoying amount. Boo.

Thanks. I'm glad of it tbh, didn't have any with my miscarriages....
I've been really bloated too but peppermint tea has really helped! 
My boobs are already up a cup size and feel so heavy and a bit sore! 
DH is loving the cleavage though :)


----------



## Storked

Men and boobs :D


----------



## steph.

I felt sick this morning too! I never thought i'd be so happy to feel sick :) I took another test and the line looks much darker, now i'll definately stop poas!


----------



## teacup22

steph. said:


> I felt sick this morning too! I never thought i'd be so happy to feel sick :) I took another test and the line looks much darker, now i'll definately stop poas!

Haha! Me too! 
I used my last test Test today but I have a digi coming. Hoping I can get 3+ that I never got with my mcs :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm still having cramping. Really stressing me.


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> I'm still having cramping. Really stressing me.

I'm having the odd crampy twinge. More like sharp pain.
It's all normal, though I know it's hard not to worry!


----------



## MandaAnda

Mine are like period pains. I was fine all night, but as soon as I started moving around this morning, they started up. I do have the odd other symptom, like tender nipples, extra tired, nausea, dizziness, but those aren't as often as the cramps. I just really don't want anything to go wrong this time. I think I want an early scan, just for reassurance baby's there and in the right place. I know things could go wrong after that, but I just want to know those two things soon. It'll still be about three weeks before then though.


----------



## teacup22

I don't get one at all :( another 7-8 week wait for me!
Stupid GP!


----------



## steph.

I called my usual gp today who would definately have given me an early scan, but he's not at the practice anymore so i'm going to have to find another one :( I'm considering saying i dont know my exact dates so i get an early scan :blush:


----------



## teacup22

My epu are awful! Said to me last mc to phone for scan when/if I get pregnant again.
Now they say I can't have one! Theyr terrible... Though thy are the people who wouldn't see my when I was bleeding last time and had to go to a&E!!
I'm so f****** upset!!! :(


----------



## MandaAnda

I think my area just offers a dating scan. They did with my angel, and I cancelled it, as I knew when I conceived. But now I just want that reassurance. Have you two looked into how much it would be privately? x

Edited to say: Babybond early scans for 7-11 weeks are £99 all in.


----------



## Storked

I have already quit POAS Steph :D

Teacup, wish I knew where they sold those things here! I have seen them online. Hmm.

Manda, I having cramping a lot too. Aside from bloating I have also had indigestion from spicy food. Eating anything that maybe is causing it?

Yeah will go to an ultrasound company at the end of this month for peace of mind. I hope I see a heartbeat by then!


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> I think my area just offers a dating scan. They did with my angel, and I cancelled it, as I knew when I conceived. But now I just want that reassurance. Have you two looked into how much it would be privately? x
> 
> Edited to say: Babybond early scans for 7-11 weeks are £99 all in.

There isn't any here :(


----------



## MandaAnda

Loxottica and Heather, how are you two?

Storked, I have IBS, so I'm not putting it past that causing issues. It does with periods. Just after my 9am post this morning, nausea started up and hasn't gone, even with me eating lunch. So, I'm going to be happy about that, haha. POAS'd just before lunch, having peed not even two hours before, and the test line is nearly as dark as the control line, which is cool.

Teacup, where do you live, if you don't mind me asking? Where does everyone live, if we've not already said? ;) x


----------



## teacup22

I'm on the Isle of Wight x


----------



## MandaAnda

Ahhh, so it'd be somewhere in Southampton or Portsmouth then. How frustrating!


----------



## teacup22

MandaAnda said:


> Ahhh, so it'd be somewhere in Southampton or Portsmouth then. How frustrating!

Yep, DH came home and said I can book one an he will take a day off and we can make a day of it! 
I think I'll see how I feel in te next week or so as I'd quite like a 4d scan if all goes ok :)


----------



## Heatherlt

I'm back! I was feeling a bit crampy yesterday, but considering we cleared out and organized our entire basement.. lol

I am officially out of FRER and my husband convinced me not to buy anymore. So this is the first morning I woke up and DIDN'T pee on something. My last line was darker than any, and pretty close to the control line. So I'm done testing. I'm starting to feel much more confident about this pregnancy.

I'll most definitely be getting an early ultrasound. Hopefully right around 6 weeks so we can actually see something. I'll be getting mine because of my last ectopic, and I had them with both of my girls for dating reasons.


----------



## Storked

I am beginning to wonder if I am being crazy for not wanting to see a doctor until after 12 weeks. Am I being dumb?


----------



## steph.

Not at all storked. Just do what makes you feel better, there is no real NEED to see a dr until then!

I went to see the new gp today, and ended up telling him that i had no idea about my dates because my period hadnt come back since i'm still breastfeeding. So he said he will book me in for a scan next week, yay! Getting my bloods done tomorrow, hope they are ok.

Oh and he asked me how many tests i had done at home, i thought if i told him the truth he would think i was crazy so i said 5, hehe he still thought that was ott. If he only knew...


----------



## Storked

Steph, hurray for an early scan! And you never get tired of seeing positives, right? :)


----------



## teacup22

I have major early scan jealousy! 
12 weeks is just too far away :(


----------



## Heatherlt

Storked, no way! The biggest reason I want to be seen so early is because of my history of ectopic pregnancy. Otherwise I doubt I'd do anything for a while this pregnancy.

With that being said, I stupidly took my last IC and the line isn't as dark as I wanted. So now I'm freaking out. Ugh.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls. Can I join you? I am on pregnancy number eighteen, three at home (Morgan he is eight, Naomi-Mae is seven, Honey was born sleeping at 36+6 in May 2007 due to medical negligence, Kaysie Blossom is four, seven first tri loses between August 08 and September 2010, Riley Rae was born sleeping at 24+3 in April 2011 due to medical negligence, five first tri loses between May 2011 and September 2012. 

How are you all? Manda, I saw you are in West London, me too x


----------



## Storked

Tasha, welcome. I am so sorry for your past losses- how difficult and heartbreaking :hugs:

Well guys I actually gave in and scheduled an OB appointment for April 1. I had a realization: if this is another MMC I need to know ahead of time so I can stop taking my blood thinners :-/


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: storked, big step but very much needed. Are you on heparin?


----------



## Storked

Tasha, I take lovenox injections daily. Hoping that because I started earlier it will help this baby stick- last time around I wasn't put on the lovenox until 7 weeks and it was too late then.
How did you like birthing at home? I have a sister that does that and she loves it <3


----------



## steph.

Aww sorry teacup, your epu dont sound very understanding at all! Could you phone and try to talk to someone else, explain about your past loss and say you are anxious?

Tasha welcome and congratulations on the pregnancy! I have seen you around the forum for a long time, and everytime i see your siggy my heart breaks for you. How can one woman have been through so much?! Really hope you get a pair of sticky twins!

Heather i dont think the ic's ever go very dark. I dont think they have very much dye in them which is why they are so cheap!

I went to get my pregnancy bloods done today, and get the results on friday. I really hope the beta-hcg is high enough for me not to start panicking!


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, I'm so glad you've found us here. I'm in Uxbridge. Where are you?

Heather, my ICs still aren't as dark as the control line, just darker than they were. Try not to worry. x


----------



## teacup22

Hi Tasha, welcome! As some of the others have said what a horrible journey you've had :( hope this is sticky for you.
Heather ICs really don't get dark. My FRER was 3 times darker than control line but my IC was only as dark as the control. Don't worry!
Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Tasha

Storked said:


> Tasha, I take lovenox injections daily. Hoping that because I started earlier it will help this baby stick- last time around I wasn't put on the lovenox until 7 weeks and it was too late then.
> How did you like birthing at home? I have a sister that does that and she loves it <3

Aaah, is this due to previous loss, clots or a known clotting disorder? I have to have clexane injections because of my previous loses, various clotting disorders and I had a DVT right after Riley Rae was born.



steph. said:


> Aww sorry teacup, your epu dont sound very understanding at all! Could you phone and try to talk to someone else, explain about your past loss and say you are anxious?
> 
> Tasha welcome and congratulations on the pregnancy! I have seen you around the forum for a long time, and everytime i see your siggy my heart breaks for you. How can one woman have been through so much?! Really hope you get a pair of sticky twins!
> 
> Heather i dont think the ic's ever go very dark. I dont think they have very much dye in them which is why they are so cheap!
> 
> I went to get my pregnancy bloods done today, and get the results on friday. I really hope the beta-hcg is high enough for me not to start panicking!

Thank you so much. 

Fingers crossed that Friday comes fast for your results, remember though it isnt about how high but doubling.



MandaAnda said:


> Tasha, I'm so glad you've found us here. I'm in Uxbridge. Where are you?
> 
> Heather, my ICs still aren't as dark as the control line, just darker than they were. Try not to worry. x

Im in Brentford, not that far from you really. 



teacup22 said:


> Hi Tasha, welcome! As some of the others have said what a horrible journey you've had :( hope this is sticky for you.
> Heather ICs really don't get dark. My FRER was 3 times darker than control line but my IC was only as dark as the control. Don't worry!
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Thank you. 

Heather totally agree with the girls, I only use FRER and CB digi's for that reason. Expensive though.

How are you all this morning?


----------



## MandaAnda

No, Brentford isn't very far at all, Tasha! I may end up working in Twickenham at some point once a week.

For me today, it's the sporadic cramping still and thus underlying nausea that's not going now really. I do feel more bloated now as well.


----------



## Tasha

Really? That is so close, my DH works there and we met in a pub in Twickenham. Small world.

Great symptoms x


----------



## MandaAnda

I did a good bit of my training at West Middlesex Hospital. But I'm in the community for work now. So, Twickenham would be nice since it's nearby.

Not really noticed cramps or nausea much today unless I'm sitting down like I am now!


----------



## teacup22

:cry: I only got a 2-3 on the CB digi and I'm freaking out. I never got a 3+ with my miscarriages either. I shouldn't have even done it!
:(


----------



## Tasha

teacup, you are still in the right thing for 2-3, it is hard but try not to worry :hugs:

Oh Manda, my Honey was born sleeping there. Twickenham would be ideal though.


----------



## Angeltk42

Hey Girls, Can I join you? I am 32 and had a M/C 5/7/12 at 5wks and 4 days. Lots of spotting and cramping. It was my first pregnancy and was very scared. 
Well now I got a very shocking surprise with a BFP on 2/24/13!!! Expected Due date 11/1/13. I am at the same point I was with last year's MC and I am of course freaking out. But this time feels NOTHING like last time. But of course every twinge and hiccup I'm having a panic attack. I don't want to go to the doctor too soon because I know from last time that they don't do anything when you are this early in the pregnancy and figured if I can make it to 7 weeks then at least when they did an U/S i would get to see something. I never had an U/S with last one. :(

I'm doing this solo. I moved from New York to Texas a few months ago with my ex bf and he left me in Texas and moved back to New York. Now i'm either six hour car ride or 6 hour plane ride from my nearest friends and family. So a support system through the pregnancy especially my fears and symptoms would be nice. :)


----------



## Storked

Angel, welcome and so sorry for your loss and that you are so far from loved ones. Mine are about 6 hours away too- I live in Houston :flower: praying for good things for us all


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Angel, welcome and so sorry for your loss and that you are so far from loved ones. Mine are about 6 hours away too- I live in Houston :flower: praying for good things for us all

Oh a fellow Texan!! :) Yeah it stinks. Hope we all have healthy little babies :) I'm praying too!


----------



## Heatherlt

Tasha, welcome. I'm so sorry about your past losses.

Teacup.. I think we all need to step away from the HPTs!! lol

Angel, welcome! It seems like we have some wonderful ladies here that are going to be great support =)


----------



## Storked

The ICs especially. I dipped two last night in the same cup of pee and one was MUCH darker than the other. So I am no longer worrying about my lines lol


----------



## teacup22

So tired and can't sleep. I will NOT miss this insomnia :(


----------



## Heatherlt

I have some insomnia too, Teacup!! It's now midnight and I'm still awake. Around 5 I couldn't keep my eyes open, and now I'm not really tired. So frustrating, especially because I know my kids will be up before 8 and I'll still be tired. I hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## steph.

Angel, welcome!

I'm having insomnia too :( I have to get up to pee every night then takes me ages to fall back to sleep.


----------



## teacup22

Well did another digi this morning and got 1-2 so I'm now thinking in going to miscarry again :( 
I really can't do this again!


----------



## Storked

Teacup, oh no :(


----------



## Storked

Every day I am just so grateful to be pregnant again <3


----------



## Tasha

Teacup, I said else where but FMU is not reliable for me.


----------



## teacup22

Thanks I'm not worried anymore. Think it was a dodgy test it looks all wrong inside. The lines don't look like they took on the dye right. 
Silly thing! 
Anyone else majorly constipated? I'm not even taking iron either!


----------



## Storked

Opposite of constipation here! But, I drink watered down 100% juice all day so I am sure that is why :)


----------



## Heatherlt

Well, I didn't take my own advice and I tested last night and this morning with FRER. I don't like what I'm seeing, and now I'm more worried than ever.

Here's all of the FRER I've taken. The line is darkest at 15dpo, and I'm pretty sure my last two are getting lighter. The line should surely be much darker at 19dpo today. My dollar store test is significantly lighter with today's FMU since yesterdays middle of the day test. Any encouraging words? If this is what I think it is, when will I know?

https://i45.tinypic.com/3479q38.jpg


----------



## Angeltk42

fluctuate between pure exhaustion and insomnia. Usually pass out early then up all night on and off. Very frustrating. 
Had really bad nausea last night my mouth watered so bad I thought for sure I was going to throw up... (i hate to throw up I avoid at all costs!!) Do I think I will get through this pregnancy with out doing it once... probably not but a girl can dream right? lol


----------



## teacup22

Heatherlt said:


> Well, I didn't take my own advice and I tested last night and this morning with FRER. I don't like what I'm seeing, and now I'm more worried than ever.
> 
> Here's all of the FRER I've taken. The line is darkest at 15dpo, and I'm pretty sure my last two are getting lighter. The line should surely be much darker at 19dpo today. My dollar store test is significantly lighter with today's FMU since yesterdays middle of the day test. Any encouraging words? If this is what I think it is, when will I know?
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/3479q38.jpg

No real advice as I've just freaked out over tests too... Though my IC was darker.
I'd stop testing, it won't help either way. Hope it's nothing or maybe hook effect or something...


----------



## Heatherlt

Teacup, you're absolutely right.. it wont help either way. *Sigh* This whole thing is so stressful.


----------



## Angeltk42

My first pregnancy last year I had the darkest lines imaginable and that ended in miscarriage so although i'm not POAS all the time I still know that dark or light there is no guarantee. Don't stress over a lighter line... because it could just be the test that doesn't have a dark line and be absolutely no indication of what's going on inside with your LO. I know we are all stressed waiting to see if this one sticks but POAS is going to drive you to the brink of insanity. :) HUGS!!


----------



## teacup22

Heatherlt said:


> Teacup, you're absolutely right.. it wont help either way. *Sigh* This whole thing is so stressful.

I know, I'm just worrying constantly, driving myself and DH crazy :(
I really hope it's jut the tests... Maybe less dye in them or you drank slightly more today? x


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks, Ladies. I'm not really sure that I did anything that would affect the tests. I'm going to TRY to relax. I have an appointment in a week, and an ultrasound after that. It's all out of my hands now anyway, right?


----------



## Angeltk42

Heatherlt said:


> Thanks, Ladies. I'm not really sure that I did anything that would affect the tests. I'm going to TRY to relax. I have an appointment in a week, and an ultrasound after that. It's all out of my hands now anyway, right?

It's out of all our hands... all we can do is stay healthy, rest and take care of ourselves.. the rest is out of our control. You will be fine :) Think about your Ultrasound and how relieved you will be when you see your LO healthy!


----------



## ginny83

Hi, I thought I might chance it and see if I can join you ladies

According to FF I got my (very faint!) BFP at 8DPO and EDD 16th November

Today I'm 13DPO today and AF isn't due til Sunday, but trying to be optimistic since I got a 2-3 on a digi this morning.

I also had my hcg and progesterone tested on 11DPO and the results came back as hcg = 104 and progesterone = 138... I get them repeated again next week


This is my 5th pregnancy! I have one DS who is just over 2 years old, and I have had 3 miscarriages at 12, 16 and 4 weeks. I've had tons of tests done and they only thing "wrong" with my is slight low Protein S levels (blood clotting factor) and mildy high blood pressure. So I'm now taking baby aspirin every 2nd day, daily clexane injections (first one tonight!),blood pressure meds, high dose folic acid and some other supplements. I have everything crossed that this will help me have a rainbow baby!!


----------



## Heatherlt

Welcome, Ginny!! Those are some really awesome hcg numbers. I'm hoping this is your sticky rainbow baby.


----------



## Heatherlt

Sooo.. I took another test. I know, I know.. I'm terrible at taking both my own advice and the advice of others lol. And I'm even laughing at myself. Well, the test was dark again. I'm thinking it's definitely my urine and how diluted/not it is. And as I sit here so thirsty that I could chug water, I realize that I've been doing just that the past few nights. I get really thirsty especially at night so I drink a lot before bed and don't wake up at night to pee either. So I'm guessing my FMU isn't exactly the best to test with. And NOW I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Angeltk42

Heatherlt said:


> Sooo.. I took another test. I know, I know.. I'm terrible at taking both my own advice and the advice of others lol. And I'm even laughing at myself. Well, the test was dark again. I'm thinking it's definitely my urine and how diluted/not it is. And as I sit here so thirsty that I could chug water, I realize that I've been doing just that the past few nights. I get really thirsty especially at night so I drink a lot before bed and don't wake up at night to pee either. So I'm guessing my FMU isn't exactly the best to test with. And NOW I can breathe a sigh of relief.

If it makes you feel better than it was worth it!!! :)


----------



## ginny83

I think once your tests start getting dark it's hard to see the difference between them a bit too..

I've been doing FRERs almost daily and like the difference between 9 and 10 dpo was huge, but then between 11 and 12 it looked almost the same


----------



## steph.

Hi all, i got my beta hcg back today and its 366 at 4w5d, and the doctor said it looks bad :( I go back on monday for another test to see if its rising. I could be a couple of days off my ovulation as the opk was positive for 3 days, and i am going off the first day. I hope i get a good number next time. I'm going away for the weekend with my sister so at least i'll keep busy and disctracted!


----------



## steph.

Btw i really dont like this new doctor. He doesnt even know how far along i am (because i told him i didnt know so i get a scan) and he told me i should really stop breastfeeding as it does nothing after 6 months. Idiot!


----------



## teacup22

Steph that number is fine. They mean nothing much on their own anyway!
Feeling sicky this morning! YEY!
Just like watery mouth and a bit gaggy feeling...
Need to go bra shopping today too as my bra is now WAY too small :)


----------



## Storked

I finally have an appleseed. HURRAY! Grow baby, grow!


----------



## MandaAnda

Steph, fingers crossed it goes up! And that doctor's idiotic comment just goes to shoe that most doctors don't have a clue about breastfeeding (unless they specifically have a special interest and seek out education themselves).


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I'm cautiously joining you. 

I'm 38, I have one DS who is 2years 4 months and I have had 6MCs, 3 in a row last year :cry:. I have had gyane problems for over 16 years, TTC woes for 6 of them getting our DS. I have unexplained RMCs, although my history points to Hughes Syndrome which my RMC is now treating me for.

I had been WTT from my last MC in September last year due to more investigations and then my DH took a major wobble about our journey. I eventually got him to agree 3 weeks ago to NTNP and I have been extremely lucky to be blessed on our first cycle:happydance:

I just found out on Wednesday and I havent even told DH yet. It's a long story but in a nutshell as of today I have lost my job (redundancy), my DH is on a 3-day week and he really hasnt been coping with the MCs well. The timing isnt great but our age is against us so my GP told me not to wait which I agree with anyway, I'm 39 in July and he is currently 43. I dont think I'll be able to hide it from him for long as I am on a load of medications including clexane but at the moment I just cant face his additional stress and perhaps moaning about it. He will be happy if it works out but he really can be quite blunt about things as well :growlmad:. Things will work out and I know I'll find work quick enough, I have good unemployment protection insurance so I'm not too bothered for a while. Worst case scenario we could probably cope ok until April 2014.


Like everybody, I'm just trying to keep positive. I hope we all have our little November miracles in our arms in 8 months time:winkwink:


All being well I am due on the 12th November, although I believe I have to have a planned birth so it may be earlier. I'm 5 weeks today I think!!!!:happydance:


Looking forward to getting you know you all.



Hi Ginny, it's so lovely to see each other in a 'happier' place :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Angel - Our boys are a similar age :) mine is 2 years 1 month (and a bit)

I did my first clexane injection tonight! The needle part didn't hurt at all, but the actual stuff going in stung! and it stung for a bit afterwards too. Is that normal? I think I pushed the medicine in too fast, tomorrow I will try it slower. only got a pinhead size bruise though, so that's good!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Ginny, yes the injection with me is exactly the same. Although I did notice this morning it didnt sting just as much, this is my third day, perhaps the body gets used to it? I hope so, the first couple of mornings were quite stingy indeed!

How are you feeling?

I had noticed yes that our boys are about the same ages and there's only a few days between us at the moment I think? If all goes well no.2 will be arriving a week after Kyan's 3rd birthday :o. But I think you have to have a planned birth when you're on the clexane, did they say anything to you yesterday. I can't quite remember as I had my appointment for it last September. Kyan may have a 3rd birthday present in store, I really hope so.


xo


----------



## Storked

Angel hi! So glad to see you here :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Storked:hi:, how are you? I've kinda of gotten really lost with the other thread as there are so many new people on there.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


xoxo


----------



## Storked

No worries I have only just gotten back to it myself and I suck at that lol. 
So glad to see that you are expecting again. And in November too! We are both blessed :hugs:


----------



## Heatherlt

Welcome, Angel!

How is everyone feeling today?

I keep getting random and pretty painful cramps. It sucks and it's scary. I wish I could fast forward to next Thursday soooo bad.


----------



## Storked

Heather, the cramps can be normal :hugs: I get them too and I didn't last time so I feel reassured by that.

I feel really good today. Love every symptom that comes my way :) how about you?


----------



## Heatherlt

I wish I could get back to my usual optimistic self. This pregnancy has really surprised me and thrown me for a loop.

Yay for feeling good!!


----------



## Angeltk42

I get cramps too but it feels almost like a fullness like when you are getting your period. Freaks me out. It hurts but mostly it just feels like I'm about to start my cycle. I go into the bathroom thinking i'm going to see blood... thank goodnees no!!! Staying positive. :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked you are an appleseed and i'm a sweetpea we are exactly a week apart!! :)


----------



## Storked

Angeltk42 said:


> Storked you are an appleseed and i'm a sweetpea we are exactly a week apart!! :)

Woohoo :happydance: we are doing good! :D


----------



## teacup22

So so tired today and my boobs feel like they are gonna explode :(
Glad to have symptoms though :) 
Nearly 6 weeks! Only 6-7 weeks till first scan. *sigh*


----------



## Heatherlt

Ooookay. So these are my last two tests (I swear! I don't have anymore, and just thinking about all of the appointment bills to come are going to be enough to stop me from buying more lol). So strange. The TOP test if from my FMU (held for like 9 hours), and the bottom test is from the afternoon with 3.5 hour pee. I purposely didn't drink a lot before bed hoping I'd get a nice dark test. Anyone else have lighter tests in the morning than during the day? Any idea why they're like this? *Sigh* only 6 days until my appointment.

https://i49.tinypic.com/6iw31g.jpg


----------



## Angeltk42

So I had to jump through hoops today for insurance (just moved to Texas from NY and only recently got a job so no insurance yet) and had to go to get a verification of pregnancy... so once again I peed in a cup and low and behold I"M PREGNANT! :happydance: lol Like I didn't know that from the sore boobs, missed period or nausea lol. 

But I got my first appointment scheduled with an OB on 3/19 HOWEVER that is just with the NURSE :( the doc visit is 4/1... HOW am i gonna survive till 4/1 to see a doc?? I'm hoping they do a scan that day. I want to see and hear my LO. I'll be 9wks 3d by 4/1 so the scan will be around then even if not that day. Crossing fingers everyhting is going to be okay.... :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I have my appointment 4/1 too :hugs: we'll be impatient together hehe


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Angel, I have my appointment 4/1 too :hugs: we'll be impatient together hehe

Woohoo!! at least I have someone to go through the long wait with! Hahaha I thought I was being good waiting till I was 6 weeks! lol Now I have to wait till i'm 9wks :dohh:


----------



## Angeltk42

Ok so I need your advice ladies.... I'm further along than I was with my M/C last year and I have been keeping the secret from my mom because she was hurt so bad last year when I lost the baby that I didn't want to give her false hope again. BUTTTTT today is her bday and I thought it would be really cute to tell her today as a Birthday present... then just pray and pray that nothing goes wrong. Or do you think I should wait for OB appt in 3 weeks? Any opinion is welcome!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Storked

I'd kind of want to tell her so that if things do go wrong, I can get comfort from my mother. Totally up to you though dear <3


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> I'd kind of want to tell her so that if things do go wrong, I can get comfort from my mother. Totally up to you though dear <3

Yeah that's a good point I just like to shield my mom from hurtful stuff she is overly sensitive! Hence why I have known 2 weeks and she still doesn't know lol just in case. I think I might tell her I got her an amazing bday gift but it's out of stock till 4/1 lol


----------



## Storked

I like that idea!


----------



## ginny83

I have the fullness feeling sometimes too :)

I have already told my mum about this pregnancy, and we will tell Df's parents if we have a good scan, but besides that no one else is going to find out from us - hopefully they'll be able to figure it out for themselves when I'm about 20 weeks

My last pregnancy where we saw a heartbeat I purposely held off telling people until after our 12 week scan. Actually we ended up waiting until I was 15 weeks since that's when I had my first OB appointment and had a scan then too. Not long after we told everyone I lost the baby and it broke my heart having to tell everyone. Do whatever makes you feel happy though :)


AngelSerenity - I'm in a funny situation... The hematologist that prescribed me the clexane is a private one, and doesn't have anything to do with the hospital where I'll have the baby/RMC is. The RMC didn't want me on clexane so it's going to be awkward when I have my first appointment with them and tell them I got it prescribed privately - hopefully they'll just go along with it and won't give me any grief!

I'm going to call the RMC on Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) and arrange for my first appointment which will be at 6 weeks. They told me before that I should be getting weekly scans from 6-12/14ish weeks. Then I'll be a high risk pregnancy, so just extra growth scans and checking on my blood pressure etc. I was also told that I'd be induced between 37-40 weeks. (I was induced at 39 with DS).


----------



## Heatherlt

Angel, what did you end up doing? I really like the out of stock thing!


----------



## Angeltk42

Heatherlt said:


> Angel, what did you end up doing? I really like the out of stock thing!

Yup I told her I had a huge gift for her but it is out of stock till 4/1... She of course said she wanted to know I said sorry can't tell you... Then she got worried I spent a lot of money I said -I haven't spent any $ on this gift.....yet lol


----------



## Angeltk42

ginny83 said:


> I have the fullness feeling sometimes too :)
> 
> I have already told my mum about this pregnancy, and we will tell Df's parents if we have a good scan, but besides that no one else is going to find out from us - hopefully they'll be able to figure it out for themselves when I'm about 20 weeks
> 
> My last pregnancy where we saw a heartbeat I purposely held off telling people until after our 12 week scan. Actually we ended up waiting until I was 15 weeks since that's when I had my first OB appointment and had a scan then too. Not long after we told everyone I lost the baby and it broke my heart having to tell everyone. Do whatever makes you feel happy though :)
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity - I'm in a funny situation... The hematologist that prescribed me the clexane is a private one, and doesn't have anything to do with the hospital where I'll have the baby/RMC is. The RMC didn't want me on clexane so it's going to be awkward when I have my first appointment with them and tell them I got it prescribed privately - hopefully they'll just go along with it and won't give me any grief!
> 
> I'm going to call the RMC on Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) and arrange for my first appointment which will be at 6 weeks. They told me before that I should be getting weekly scans from 6-12/14ish weeks. Then I'll be a high risk pregnancy, so just extra growth scans and checking on my blood pressure etc. I was also told that I'd be induced between 37-40 weeks. (I was induced at 39 with DS).

I couldn't imagine being that far along and losing babies. I'm so sorry for your losses.... Praying for your LO now!


----------



## Caroline83

Can I join?? After a miscarriage in December I have just got a very faint BFP and I'm praying that this monkey sticks. If he does I'll be due November 1st :happydance: I'm terrified / excited / so many things rolled into one! Can I ask, do you think the fact that my line is so positive means that my hormone levels aren't rising properly? Trying so hard to stay positive, but it's hard isn't it. 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Tasha

ginny83 said:


> I have the fullness feeling sometimes too :)
> 
> I have already told my mum about this pregnancy, and we will tell Df's parents if we have a good scan, but besides that no one else is going to find out from us - hopefully they'll be able to figure it out for themselves when I'm about 20 weeks
> 
> My last pregnancy where we saw a heartbeat I purposely held off telling people until after our 12 week scan. Actually we ended up waiting until I was 15 weeks since that's when I had my first OB appointment and had a scan then too. Not long after we told everyone I lost the baby and it broke my heart having to tell everyone. Do whatever makes you feel happy though :)
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity - I'm in a funny situation... The hematologist that prescribed me the clexane is a private one, and doesn't have anything to do with the hospital where I'll have the baby/RMC is. The RMC didn't want me on clexane so it's going to be awkward when I have my first appointment with them and tell them I got it prescribed privately - hopefully they'll just go along with it and won't give me any grief!
> 
> I'm going to call the RMC on Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) and arrange for my first appointment which will be at 6 weeks. They told me before that I should be getting weekly scans from 6-12/14ish weeks. Then I'll be a high risk pregnancy, so just extra growth scans and checking on my blood pressure etc. I was also told that I'd be induced between 37-40 weeks. (I was induced at 39 with DS).

:hugs: Ginny, it is so hard isnt it?

There is no right or wrong answer I guess, just what is right for you. With my first two pregnancies I told around 10 weeks after my first scan. With my third I didnt know until I was 22 weeks, so told most people after my anomaly scan, then she was born sleeping at 36+6 and well telling peoplewas heart breaking. It meant that with my fourth and my recurrent loses I didnt tell until late. And then with Riley Rae I had only told people on here, my parents and my siblings. Then she was born sleeping at 24+3, it actually felt worse for people not to know than telling them. I had this beautiful, perfect daughter and hardly any one in the world knew about her. I wasnt ashamed of her but it felt like she was a secret. So in the end we told people we had been pregnant but she was stillborn, it was important to me that others acknowledged her too. 

I honestly dont know what I would do about RL people if I get a sticky baby again. :shrug:


----------



## crazymam

Hello Ladies, hope I can join you and hoping I make it all the way this time.
A bit about me, I am 43 and have four daughters aged 19, 15 and twins aged 10.
I started trying again dec 2011. I miscarried april 2012 at 6 weeks, and then again in sept 2012 at 9/10 weeks.

So needless to say I am little bit apprehensive and nervous this time. My symptoms seem very intense though considering not quite 4 weeks yet???
cant stop peeing, my boobs are so painful and nausea is coming and going all day, but hoping these are all good signs.
Think I am due November 17th


----------



## AngelSerenity

Angeltk42 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, I have my appointment 4/1 too :hugs: we'll be impatient together hehe
> 
> Woohoo!! at least I have someone to go through the long wait with! Hahaha I thought I was being good waiting till I was 6 weeks! lol Now I have to wait till i'm 9wks :dohh:Click to expand...

Angelt and Storked.... my appointment isnt until the 29th March so can I join you? I'm impatient already!





ginny83 said:


> I have the fullness feeling sometimes too :)
> 
> I have already told my mum about this pregnancy, and we will tell Df's parents if we have a good scan, but besides that no one else is going to find out from us - hopefully they'll be able to figure it out for themselves when I'm about 20 weeks
> 
> My last pregnancy where we saw a heartbeat I purposely held off telling people until after our 12 week scan. Actually we ended up waiting until I was 15 weeks since that's when I had my first OB appointment and had a scan then too. Not long after we told everyone I lost the baby and it broke my heart having to tell everyone. Do whatever makes you feel happy though :)
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity - I'm in a funny situation... The hematologist that prescribed me the clexane is a private one, and doesn't have anything to do with the hospital where I'll have the baby/RMC is. The RMC didn't want me on clexane so it's going to be awkward when I have my first appointment with them and tell them I got it prescribed privately - hopefully they'll just go along with it and won't give me any grief!
> 
> I'm going to call the RMC on Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) and arrange for my first appointment which will be at 6 weeks. They told me before that I should be getting weekly scans from 6-12/14ish weeks. Then I'll be a high risk pregnancy, so just extra growth scans and checking on my blood pressure etc. I was also told that I'd be induced between 37-40 weeks. (I was induced at 39 with DS).

Ginny... you know what, there isnt much your RMC can do about it now so even if he isnt happy initially as it's not on his protocol he needs to respect that you took a second opinion and got the medication privately :hugs:. Is there a chance that you could now get it through him to make it easier? My RMC didnt want to give me progesterone and he moaned about it but he gave in, he didnt regarding the steroids though :growlmad:





Angeltk42 said:


> Heatherlt said:
> 
> 
> Angel, what did you end up doing? I really like the out of stock thing!
> 
> Yup I told her I had a huge gift for her but it is out of stock till 4/1... She of course said she wanted to know I said sorry can't tell you... Then she got worried I spent a lot of money I said -I haven't spent any $ on this gift.....yet lolClick to expand...

Angelt.... I think that's a fab idea, I can't wait to hear how it goes :flower:




Caroline83 said:


> Can I join?? After a miscarriage in December I have just got a very faint BFP and I'm praying that this monkey sticks. If he does I'll be due November 1st :happydance: I'm terrified / excited / so many things rolled into one! Can I ask, do you think the fact that my line is so positive means that my hormone levels aren't rising properly? Trying so hard to stay positive, but it's hard isn't it.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx


Hi Caroline and welcome. A lot of us use the HPT method to monitor progress but when I mentioned it to my GP she said not to as it was basically really crude, very unreliable and a load of rubbish. Apparently it's to do with urine concentration and other factors which can affect the darkness of the line, plus the variance between tests etc. Fingers crossed for you. I have had 6MCs and just found out on Wednesday at 15DPO that we're on the rollercoaster again:wacko:.

Are your cycles regular? If they are long you probably ovulate later which could mean a late implanter which may point to the faint BFP as well xo




Tasha said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I have the fullness feeling sometimes too :)
> 
> I have already told my mum about this pregnancy, and we will tell Df's parents if we have a good scan, but besides that no one else is going to find out from us - hopefully they'll be able to figure it out for themselves when I'm about 20 weeks
> 
> My last pregnancy where we saw a heartbeat I purposely held off telling people until after our 12 week scan. Actually we ended up waiting until I was 15 weeks since that's when I had my first OB appointment and had a scan then too. Not long after we told everyone I lost the baby and it broke my heart having to tell everyone. Do whatever makes you feel happy though :)
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity - I'm in a funny situation... The hematologist that prescribed me the clexane is a private one, and doesn't have anything to do with the hospital where I'll have the baby/RMC is. The RMC didn't want me on clexane so it's going to be awkward when I have my first appointment with them and tell them I got it prescribed privately - hopefully they'll just go along with it and won't give me any grief!
> 
> I'm going to call the RMC on Tuesday (Monday is a public holiday here) and arrange for my first appointment which will be at 6 weeks. They told me before that I should be getting weekly scans from 6-12/14ish weeks. Then I'll be a high risk pregnancy, so just extra growth scans and checking on my blood pressure etc. I was also told that I'd be induced between 37-40 weeks. (I was induced at 39 with DS).
> 
> :hugs: Ginny, it is so hard isnt it?
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer I guess, just what is right for you. With my first two pregnancies I told around 10 weeks after my first scan. With my third I didnt know until I was 22 weeks, so told most people after my anomaly scan, then she was born sleeping at 36+6 and well telling peoplewas heart breaking. It meant that with my fourth and my recurrent loses I didnt tell until late. And then with Riley Rae I had only told people on here, my parents and my siblings. Then she was born sleeping at 24+3, it actually felt worse for people not to know than telling them. I had this beautiful, perfect daughter and hardly any one in the world knew about her. I wasnt ashamed of her but it felt like she was a secret. So in the end we told people we had been pregnant but she was stillborn, it was important to me that others acknowledged her too.
> 
> I honestly dont know what I would do about RL people if I get a sticky baby again. :shrug:Click to expand...


Tasha... how are you? :hugs: I was thinking about you earlier.

Girls, I havent event told DH yet so I cant even contemplate when I'll be telling others :wacko:. Although my belly has a few nice bruises already so I dont know how I'm going to avoid DH for long. We had a bit of :sex: last night and he noticed two on my belly, I fobbed him off saying I dont know how I got them, can't remember:blush:. He looked at them for a few seconds and then carried on!!:haha:



Welcome Crazymam:flower:. Your symptoms sound great and a bit like mine, my ticker says I'm 5 weeks but that's by LMP, I ovulated on CD19 so according to FF I'm really about 4 and 1/2 weeks. I'm keeping the ticker to my LMP for psychological reasons!:wacko::haha:. My bio is in my sig. xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

I just went onto FF to check out it's pregnancy tracker, and it said I'm 32+6 and due on the 28th April:cry:. I blooming well forgot to delete the ticker after my last MC, what a slap in the face, especially as I'm wobbling a bit tonight:cry:.


----------



## Angeltk42

AngelS please join the impatiently waiting club!!!! Our appointments seem like forever away and under normal circumstances those weeks would fly by! Hahaha funny how that works! 
I will definitely let u know how it goes when I tell her for real! I know she is going to be so happy she wants a grandchild badly and considering I'm her only child you can understand her anxiety hahaha 

I am feeling good except I woke up 20 times to pee last night every few hours so my sleep was less than good! But hey I'm not complaining -symptoms mean I'm still prego! 

Sticky babies for all of us!


----------



## Storked

AngelS, yes please join us! I am so sorry for that painful reminder of your loss :hugs:

I went and bought some maternity shirts for my bloated belly. I hope that I haven't jinxed anything. 

Dear Appleseed,
Please grow!


----------



## AngelSerenity

I'd forgotten you and your DH were going to BangKok Storked, you must be well psyched up by now? I remember you talking about the timing issues etc, what perfect timing this will be xo


----------



## Storked

AngelS, I am so excited. It is nice to get away though I do worry about the humidity. I will have to pack all of my inhalers just in case. I will take a million pictures and post them <3
I just saw that we are both 5+1. THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## ginny83

Hello to the new ladies :)

I've started feeling a bit sick today, only mildly though - I thought it would be too early for MS though (with the other pregnancies it didn't start til 6/7 weeks). so good to hear I'm not the only one!

angel - I'm hoping since the RMC don't offer any support besides their initial diagnosis and then don't see you again until you're 6 weeks pregnant that actually a few people probably go see there own fertility specialist anyway, so it's probably more common than I think (to get prescribed stuff by outside doctors). My private FS who referred me to the hematologist also prescribed me with progesterone - another thing the RMC thought I didn't need. 
Also, do you have any plans on when you are going to tell your husband?


----------



## Storked

Ginny, I feel the occasional nausea myself though usually at night. Or when I am really hungry I start to feel like puking. It is weird :)


----------



## Angeltk42

same with me I feel my MS at night or when i'm hungry... i try to eat when it happens so I don't actually get sick. Like I feel it right now!! :sick:


----------



## Storked

Angel go eat! :)


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Angel go eat! :)

hahaha I DID!!! it didn't go away like it usually does :( But it's luckily not too bad... I'm still trying to get through this pregnancy without puking but I think that might be a challenge. But i'm gonna TRY!! hahaha


----------



## Storked

Good luck :D


----------



## Angeltk42

Thank you!! hehehe 

I can deal with nausea but puking is where i draw the line! lol


----------



## Storked

Angel, I can deal with puking but last pregnancy it came out my nose. Hopefully if MS hits this time I can avoid puking that hard :O


----------



## ginny83

2 of my pregnancies I had mild - moderate MS, and one of them it was always moderate-servere... that was horrible!! I was puking at least 2-3 times everyday for over 6 weeks, even the day after my D&C I was still sick!

This time around I'm going to ask for anti-nausea tablets. I'm already on B6 and that's suppose to help too


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Angel, I can deal with puking but last pregnancy it came out my nose. Hopefully if MS hits this time I can avoid puking that hard :O

Oh that sounds terrible!!!! Yeah hopefully it won't be exorcism type puke this time! Hahaha


----------



## Heatherlt

Well, I woke up to blood this morning, and it had some clots in it. I know what this means =( Please just hope that it isn't in my tube and that I miscarry naturally. 

H&H 9 months to all of you! I'm wishing you all the best and that you all get your rainbow babies this time!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, Heather..... :( ((hugs))


----------



## teacup22

Oh no heather :( xx


----------



## Storked

Heather I am so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Angeltk42

Heather I am so sorry!!!!:( prayers that everything is going to be ok!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Heather I'm so sorry, :hugs::hugs:. I'm praying for you xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

How are the rest of you? I hate reading bad news :cry:, Heather I'm so sorry again.


I had a bit of a blip today. It's Mother's Day here in the UK and DH took DS and I out to dinner. While sitting at dinner I took some small cramps and felt wet down there, sorry if TMI. I felt it building a bit but refused to go to the bathroom and let it ruin dinner. DH still doesnt know so it was quite difficult keeping the pretence up. 

By the time we got home an hour later I had prepared for the worst but after being brave and going to the loo it turns out it must have just been the leftovers of my progesterone pessary from this morning expelling itself. And the cramps? Well em yeah I'm full of wind and letting it go now! :blush::haha:

I was never so relived, this gets harder and harder with each pregnancy, I pray this is my rainbow because I dont know how many more times I can do this :wacko:



Ginny... how are the clexane shots going? One side of me looks like I've been punched a couple of times already:dohh:


----------



## Storked

AngelS, I hope this is your rainbow too love :hugs: I will get gas cramps and discharge often. I think I stress when there aren't any cramps, even of it is just gas. I also don't wear a bra so I can always know the level of tenderness for my boobs. Fear makes us odd doesn't it? Glad that you were about to have a nice time though with DS and DH.


----------



## crazymam

Heather , hope you are ok?
children cause us nothing but worry form the minute they are conceived. Hope this is a false alarm for you.:hugs::hugs:
Hope everyone else is doing ok?
I am still feeling sick, tends to come on midday and stays with me until I go to bed. Back to work tomorrow if I can get some sleep tonight that is.
so its bedtime for me :sleep:


----------



## Angeltk42

Yeah i get discharge too and freak thinking that when I go to the bathroom I will see blood but so far so good no blood. Thank goodness. Cramps freak me out still even though they are pretty mild and i'm sure completely normal. I was nauseous all day yesterday but today nothing so that's good. I'm pretty tired all the time hard to get out of bed. I spent all weekend in bed because I figured I have to save some strength for my work week. 
So devastated by Heather's news but hoping all you lovely ladies and bambino's are feeling good and sticky!!


----------



## ginny83

So sorry to hear about the bleeding Heather :( Hope you're doing OK x

I constantly feel wet down there, it's very hot over here at the moment though, so that with the progesterone probably isn't helping anything!

Angel - last's night's injection ended up giving me a big bruise and it bled a bit. I find jabbing the needle in the hardest bit!! I've been pushing the medicine in very, very slowly and I find that helps with the stinging though


----------



## steph.

Heather i am so sorry :( Are you having cramps? It could just be a bleed next to the baby, but the baby itself is ok. Really hope this is a false alarm, let us know how you are getting on.

My weekend away with my sister was great, and exactly what i needed to get my mind off my low hcg. I've started getting pretty sick, though no vomiting yet, so i think this is a good sign. Had more bloods taken this morning and go back to see my evil dr this afternoon for results. For it to be doubling normally, my number needs to be at least above 2000.


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks so much, ladies. It started as a light bleed this morning. I had plans to out to to see a movie and have dinner with a couple friends and our husbands/boyfriends, so I went. I'm glad I went because it was a welcome distraction. But the cramps started during the movie and were pretty bad by the end of dinner. The bleeding is fairly heavy now with painful cramps. I'm going to call my midwife tomorrow and see what she wants to do, but I'm 99.9% sure that this pregnancy is over. This is my first true miscarriage, and hopefully my last. I feel a little more confident that we CAN get pregnant again, because I think both my husband and I were feeling very discouraged after almost two years and nothing. I just really hope it doesn't take another two years. Please send some of those pregnancy vibes my way in a month or so =)

Again, thanks so much. I'll update you if there's anything to update one. Super happy and super healthy 9 months to everyone! I really hope come late October/November you're all holding your sweet little rainbow babies.


----------



## Storked

Oh Heather, so many hugs! :cry:


----------



## steph.

Oh heather, i'm so so sorry :( They do say that you are more fertile straight after a mc and my daughter was conceived 2 weeks after my mc so you could be back before you know it. Many hugs xxxx


----------



## Angeltk42

So sorry heather it sounds similar to my mc last year but sending lots of prayers! Xoxox


----------



## teacup22

So sorry heather :hugs:


----------



## steph.

I got my hcg level back and its 4100 which seems promising. But honestly i cant believe how much of an idiot this dr is. On his little chart it said that at 4000 i should be around 3 weeks pregnant, which any dumbass would know that means 3 weeks post conception, hence 5 weeks pregnant. But no, not him. So he is saying that since the earliest you can see a heartbeat is 5 weeks i should wait at least another 2 weeks for a scan.:dohh: He gave me the form and i get to book the scan myself so i think i will book it for the 22nd, he said this is too soon to see anything, but i will be 7 weeks! After i get reffered to the OB i will definately not see this gp again. The breastfeeding comment had already put me off, but not being able to date a pregnancy is being really incompetent! This is something i learnt at my 2nd year of med school! Sorry, rant over.


----------



## ginny83

I think getting a new dr is a good idea Steph!

Glad you're levels are going well though :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Heather, let us know what the midwife says. Thinking of you! If you will be TTC again soon, have you looked into SMEP? It's recommended for TTC post m/c. And that's what we did the cycle we caught. Crossing my fingers for you no matter what. x


----------



## Tasha

Massive hugs Heather. I too am miscarrying. It is my fourteenth loss in a row (13 first tri miscarriages and a stillbirth) and my 15th all together (another stillbirth). Feeling as if life is pretty unfair right now. 

Good luck to all you girls. I am praying you get your rainbows.


----------



## Storked

Tasha, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Angeltk42

Tasha I am so sorry for your losses... Hugs and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Heatherlt

Thanks again, ladies. My bleeding has been consistent and I've had cramps and clots, so it's over. My husband said he wants to try again right away, so we'll be back on ttc after I get the clear for my midwife.

My midwife said it sounds like my body is doing what it's supposed to as far as miscarriages go. I have an appointment in about two weeks to make sure everything is okay and that my hcg is back to 0. 

I'm so sorry you're miscarrying too, Tasha. Big huge hugs for you. I really hope you get a nice sticky rainbow baby soon.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Steph, glad that your levels are great, and what a dumbo Dr. Surely that is a basic in pregnancy dating:dohh:

Ginny... my injections on the left hand side are easier and dont bruise compared to my right, let me know if you notice a difference, I'm curious!



Storked, Teacup and Angelt :hi:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Tasha, I've just read our post, I can't believe this honey, I am gutted for you :hugs::hugs:.


Words just can't express:cry:. I'll post in your journal xo





Heather... I'm so sorry for your loss as well. Please keep positive, your chances of going on to have a normal pregnancy are basically the same as your first. I'm glad that you are going TTC again. Good luck, I know I will read positive news on BnB soon xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Girls, I'm having a low day as well. I just have this feeling......:cry: I don't seem to be tired and I have been to the toilet for no.2s the past 3 days, I normally am constipated immediately and this is one of my first signs things aren't going well.


All I can do is pray:cry:


----------



## Angeltk42

Heatherlt said:


> Thanks again, ladies. My bleeding has been consistent and I've had cramps and clots, so it's over. My husband said he wants to try again right away, so we'll be back on ttc after I get the clear for my midwife.
> 
> My midwife said it sounds like my body is doing what it's supposed to as far as miscarriages go. I have an appointment in about two weeks to make sure everything is okay and that my hcg is back to 0.
> 
> I'm so sorry you're miscarrying too, Tasha. Big huge hugs for you. I really hope you get a nice sticky rainbow baby soon.

That's awesome your husband is so supportive :) and the midwife said exactly what my doc told me last year... There is a problem and your body is handling it the way it should... You'll get pregnant again and have that sticky baby before you realize it!!! Many hugs and prayers. I know how hard it is to experience the loss... :hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

AngelSerenity said:


> Girls, I'm having a low day as well. I just have this feeling......:cry: I don't seem to be tired and I have been to the toilet for no.2s the past 3 days, I normally am constipated immediately and this is one of my first signs things aren't going well.
> 
> 
> All I can do is pray:cry:

Don't read too much into previous symptoms every woman I know says every pregnancy is different so I know it's hard not to worry like a nut (I am a worrying nut myself) but until something serious happens just don't get worked up because it isn't healthy for you or the baby... As far as your gut... Normally I am a proponent for gut instinct but I think in all our cases we are expecting the worst case scenario and therefore looking for things... I know I do! But your are in my prayers that everything is fine and dandy! 
:hugs:


----------



## crazymam

Tasha and Heather really sorry for you both hugs :hugs:to both of you.
Angel try not to worry, all my pregnancies were different so try not to read too much into it and heres to a full 9 months for you too:flower: x.


----------



## crazymam

we are looking at going private for the scans, mainly because my hospital is useless and only do early scan if you are high risk? or possible multiple birth. apparently being aged 43 with two miscarriages in under a year and a history of twins, my youngest are twins, doesn't warrant an early scan!
When I started bleeding and cramping at 10 weeks they made me wait 5 days for a scan! 
So looking at the nearest private hospital that does the scans and it says form 6 weeks, is that 6 weeks from day of your last period. was just wondering. If so I will have to ring them now to get booked in.
I just want some reassurance there is a heartbeat ! Why is it you get more scared the older you get?


----------



## Storked

crazymam, they won't let you even with your history of multiples? That hospital does sound like crap.


----------



## Storked

AngelSerenity said:


> Girls, I'm having a low day as well. I just have this feeling......:cry: I don't seem to be tired and I have been to the toilet for no.2s the past 3 days, I normally am constipated immediately and this is one of my first signs things aren't going well.
> 
> 
> All I can do is pray:cry:

I will pray for you as well dear :flower:
Obviously you know your body better than me but I did want to offer some encouragement that maybe the constipation will take more time :hugs:
Sending so many good thoughts your way today <3


----------



## Storked

Should I be worried that I am not having to run off and pee all the time? I keep myself well hydrated but that whole frequent urination thing is not a symptom of mine..


----------



## MandaAnda

Heather and Tasha, my heart is hurting for you both. Love and light to you. xxx

Storked, I've only just started with the lots of peeing in the last day really. And I'm a couple of days ahead of you, I think. So, try not to worry. The super sore nipples are only just starting. And the light nausea as been like a horrid hangover only the last two days.


----------



## Angeltk42

My frequent urination comes and goes storked... Some days I'm running to the bathroom a hundred times other days it's business as usual... Idk why there is such a difference from day to day because I try to drink the same amount everyday.... Hrmm the mysteries of pregnancy! Lol 

Anyone else crying from watching sad TV shows... I mean I'm an emotional person pre hormones but lately I'm inconsolable for 10 mins when someone dies on my fav TV show! Lol granted I have watched two shows that had two major characters die... Idk about the rest of u but books,movies and TV get me really invested in characters... Seems silly how much I cried though bc usually I will just tear up... This has been more extreme...


----------



## ginny83

Storked said:


> Should I be worried that I am not having to run off and pee all the time? I keep myself well hydrated but that whole frequent urination thing is not a symptom of mine..

I'm not going that Storked! I've only done that when I got to like 25-30 weeks pg with my son, never had any earlier than that.

I've been a bit more thirsty than usual - but we are going through a heatwave too!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - try not to read into your symptoms too much. I didn't even know I was pg with my son until I was 6 weeks! Even this pregnancy if I didn't know when AF was due and never POAS I wouldn't think I was pregnant either!

Also, I've seen so many girls worry and think for some reason they have loss of symptoms and then it turns out to be fine :) Me on the other hand (besides this pregnant) never really had those early wobbles, always had my symptoms once I got to about 6/7 weeks, and I ended up losing them anyway! With my first 2 losses I was still having MS after the baby had passed away and left my body!

When's your first scan Angel?


----------



## Storked

Girls, thank you so much. I was really worried about my lack of running to the bathroom.
And ginny, you are so right, shouldn't place so much stock in symptoms. My MMC was full of them and it turned out to mean nothing. I think we just want to look for any glimmer of hope that we can to try and force positivity on ourselves :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Yeah, don't get me wrong! I know MS is a normal part of my pregnancies - I'll be very worried if it doesn't kick in - even though I hate it when it does!!


----------



## ginny83

Got my first scan/appointment booked - 28th March, I'll be 6+4! Ekk so nervous!


----------



## Storked

ginny83 said:


> Got my first scan/appointment booked - 28th March, I'll be 6+4! Ekk so nervous!

I am so jealous lol because I still have to wait until April 1 :haha:


----------



## steph.

Tasha i am so sorry :(

Heather that sounds like my mc. I stopped bleeding after around 7 days, and i had a really good gp at the time that said as soon as i stopped bleeding i could start trying again. He said there was no need to repeat an us or bloods before trying, and if i conceived it would be because my body was ready, and i conceived my daughter a week after the bleeding stopped. Good luck!

Angel i know its hard not to panick about every little thing, but try not to worry until there is something to worry about. Every pregnancy is different :)


----------



## steph.

booked my us for the 22nd of march and my first ob appointment for the 9th of april! hope times starts moving faster.


----------



## Heatherlt

steph. said:


> Heather that sounds like my mc. I stopped bleeding after around 7 days, and i had a really good gp at the time that said as soon as i stopped bleeding i could start trying again. He said there was no need to repeat an us or bloods before trying, and if i conceived it would be because my body was ready, and i conceived my daughter a week after the bleeding stopped. Good luck!

That definitely makes me hopeful! I bled for a full month with my ectopic, so I'm really hoping for something similar to a period now. We'll NTNP until after my annual next month, and then we'll start actually trying again. A friend of mine mentioned ureaplasma while we were ttc, and I was thinking that I just might have it. It would explain my ectopic, my loooong cycles for 2 years, and my miscarriage. And I'd like to be sure before trying again since it increases the risk miscarriage. Have any of you heard of it before? The only thing that really makes me think I might not have it is that it's technically a sexually transmitted thing, and my husband and I were both each other's firsts (and we've both remained faithful). But I think it's just an overgrowth of bacteria that can be transmitted partner to partner. Idk, but I'll hopefully be finding out next month.


----------



## ginny83

I've never heard of ureaplasma before, but as part of my recurrent miscarriage investigations they did a swab on me to make sure that all the bacteria and and stuff down there was all normal growth (which it was)


----------



## ginny83

AngelSerenity said:


> Ginny... my injections on the left hand side are easier and dont bruise compared to my right, let me know if you notice a difference, I'm curious!

Well I've only done 4 injections so far - 2 on each side. My left hand ones have definitely bruised more - but could be just a coincidence


----------



## Storked

ginny83 said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Ginny... my injections on the left hand side are easier and dont bruise compared to my right, let me know if you notice a difference, I'm curious!
> 
> Well I've only done 4 injections so far - 2 on each side. My left hand ones have definitely bruised more - but could be just a coincidenceClick to expand...

My left side bruises more and hurts more with my injections too. Why is this?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Storked said:


> Girls, thank you so much. I was really worried about my lack of running to the bathroom.
> And ginny, you are so right, shouldn't place so much stock in symptoms. My MMC was full of them and it turned out to mean nothing. I think we just want to look for any glimmer of hope that we can to try and force positivity on ourselves :flower:


Storked, I havent noticed a difference in my bathroom runs but the reason really is that I run every 30 minutes as normal :wacko::haha:. I drink loads of water during the day and always get up once at night so it's never been a good symptom for me.





ginny83 said:


> Got my first scan/appointment booked - 28th March, I'll be 6+4! Ekk so nervous!

Ginny, you are definitely my twinnie on our journeys :winkwink::flower::hugs:. I checked as I thought I was going on the 29th but it's the 28th March as well, at 08.40am!:sleep:. All being well I should be measuring about 7 weeks from conception, my LMP date puts me a few days later.




Storked said:


> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Ginny... my injections on the left hand side are easier and dont bruise compared to my right, let me know if you notice a difference, I'm curious!
> 
> Well I've only done 4 injections so far - 2 on each side. My left hand ones have definitely bruised more - but could be just a coincidenceClick to expand...
> 
> My left side bruises more and hurts more with my injections too. Why is this?Click to expand...


I'm now really curious!!!!!! I feel a google search coming on :haha::wacko:


----------



## ginny83

RE injection bruises...I'm not sure if I've read this or just thought of it myself - but maybe it's to do with if you're right or left handed. I'm right handed so maybe I find it easier to get a better angle on my right side? In saying that, I had an almost perfect injection tonight - no pain, blood or bruise and that was on my left side!


----------



## Storked

AngelSerenity said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Girls, thank you so much. I was really worried about my lack of running to the bathroom.
> And ginny, you are so right, shouldn't place so much stock in symptoms. My MMC was full of them and it turned out to mean nothing. I think we just want to look for any glimmer of hope that we can to try and force positivity on ourselves :flower:
> 
> 
> Storked, I havent noticed a difference in my bathroom runs but the reason really is that I run every 30 minutes as normal :wacko::haha:. I drink loads of water during the day and always get up once at night so it's never been a good symptom for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> Got my first scan/appointment booked - 28th March, I'll be 6+4! Ekk so nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Ginny, you are definitely my twinnie on our journeys :winkwink::flower::hugs:. I checked as I thought I was going on the 29th but it's the 28th March as well, at 08.40am!:sleep:. All being well I should be measuring about 7 weeks from conception, my LMP date puts me a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Ginny... my injections on the left hand side are easier and dont bruise compared to my right, let me know if you notice a difference, I'm curious!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've only done 4 injections so far - 2 on each side. My left hand ones have definitely bruised more - but could be just a coincidenceClick to expand...
> 
> My left side bruises more and hurts more with my injections too. Why is this?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm now really curious!!!!!! I feel a google search coming on :haha::wacko:Click to expand...

The upside of me not peeing often is that I most likely don't have a UTI! So glad since I had just gotten rid of the superbug one before the BFP :)
Find anything good on your google search? :D


----------



## Storked

ginny83 said:


> RE injection bruises...I'm not sure if I've read this or just thought of it myself - but maybe it's to do with if you're right or left handed. I'm right handed so maybe I find it easier to get a better angle on my right side? In saying that, I had an almost perfect injection tonight - no pain, blood or bruise and that was on my left side!

I have plenty of fat on both my thighs but my left side always stings going in and bruises coming out. The skin will knot and bruise. But the right? Nada. It has always been this way! Tried asking my sisters but they didn't know either :lol: I'd stick to just one side but what if it then starts to bruise lol?


----------



## anchor08

Hi everyone, congrats on your pregnancies! Looks like I'm one of the latest due so far -- November 16 according to FF. I tested last Friday, Sunday and today, and it's looking good. I was very blessed to get this only the first full cycle post-miscarriage (one AF, then bfp) -- lost my first pregnancy at 9.5 weeks in early January. I can't believe I can still get a 2013 baby! Very excited for all of us.


----------



## steph.

Welcome anchor! So sorry about your loss but congrats on the bfp!


----------



## ginny83

Anchor - if you go by my ovulation date I'm due on November 16th too :)

But I wouldn't be surprised if the hospital says I'm due on November 18th, since they always seem to go by LMP and assume everyone had a 28 day cycle where they O on CD14! 

I honestly don't care what date they give me! I just want to have a healthy baby at some point much later this year!


----------



## larvalstalker

Hi everyone. I am still pretty new here and new to all of this pregnancy stuff. I have wanted to post about everything that has happened between my first pregnancy and my growing rainbow baby... soooo here it goes.

My boyfriend at the time (now fiance) and I began trying for a baby in March of 2012. After only a few months of trying I found out I was pregnant July 11th (4weeks) and we were so excited! But I couldn't relax... I felt like something was wrong from the start. I had cramps, spotting, was very sick... everything. I went to ER multiple times only to be sent home without being seen and told to stop worrying.
August 6th it got a lot worse and my mom ended up taking to to the next town over to another ER where the doctor was very good, kind and supportive. He told me he was quite sure it was the worst and told me to come back in a day or two for an u/s.
The u/s showed nothing, I was passing everything on my own and there was nothing that could be done. I officially m/c on August 8th 2012.

I found out from this doctor that I had a large cyst on my ovary which possibly caused the m/s. I was pretty angry considering it had been there for months and my GP hadn't bothered to tell me...

SO after everything was taken care of, and my cycles were normal we decided to start trying again in late October... however that quickly went out the window when in early November we got the news that my father had late stage cancer and was not going to make it to Christmas.

Wow... this is hard to write...

Anyway. Dad did make it through Christmas, started treatment and is doing wonderfully. His prognosis is now at least 5 years and he is only in stage 1. Stupid doctor misdiagnosed him originally.
So. Now Dad is on the mend, and I am finally pregnant with my rainbow baby and feeling great!

I think 2013 is gonna be my year :)


----------



## larvalstalker

OH! And I am due November 15th :happydance:


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> OH! And I am due November 15th :happydance:

Sorry about your loss Larval but congrats on the rainbow baby!!! :) Your story seems to have a happy ending. So excited to hear about your dad doing great!! :) 

After my m/c last year my dear beloved aunt susan was my rock and support system even though she was stage 4 Uterine cancer. In fact her last text to me sent in July 2012 (a month before she passed away) says: you will have your baby before the end of next year!!.... I guess she was right!!! 

Miracles happen everyday and she taught me to look for them no matter how small!! :)
:hugs:


----------



## anchor08

ginny83 said:


> Anchor - if you go by my ovulation date I'm due on November 16th too :)
> 
> But I wouldn't be surprised if the hospital says I'm due on November 18th, since they always seem to go by LMP and assume everyone had a 28 day cycle where they O on CD14!
> 
> I honestly don't care what date they give me! I just want to have a healthy baby at some point much later this year!

Exactly! I also hate the assumption, makes things inaccurate for everyone, but especially those of us who actually know our dates! I hear most first pregnancies go longer, so I'm probably going to tell people "late November" and try not to get anyone too focused on one date...besides me, lol!

And huge congrats to you too!


----------



## MandaAnda

Wth my angel, as I'd been charting, I insisted the midwife write down my dates as well at booking. It was only a three day difference, but had it been the difference between them has selling me about an induction, I'd have needed it.


----------



## ginny83

To be honest, I'm pretty sure if I make it to the end I'll be induced. They've already said with my history I will not be allowed to go over 40 weeks. I was induced at 39 weeks with my soon too due to my blood pressure going up.

Doesn't worry my the slightest though - all I want is a healthy baby, doesn't bother me how they get here!


----------



## steph.

Larval welcome! Congratulations on the bfp and glad to hear your dad is doing well. Sounds like 2013 will be a much better year than 2012 for you!

Anchor my first baby was due on the 8th of January and arrived after only a 3 hour labour on the 22nd of December, so you could get an end of October baby, you never know! This baby is due on the 8th of November so if it follows suit it might come on the 22nd of October. Just hope i get to the delivery room a bit sooner this time. Last time by the time i got there her head was out :wacko:


----------



## ginny83

Got my hcg results back - they're at around 2800 or 2900 now (can't remember the exact number!) anyway that's more than doubling every 48 hours so very happy with that!

My progesterone has dropped a little bit - it's gone from 138 to 111. Whoever I spoke to on the phone said they just want it to be over 30 and I shouldn't be worried about the drop. I'm on progesterone suppositories so trying not to be too worried about it.


----------



## anchor08

steph. said:


> Larval welcome! Congratulations on the bfp and glad to hear your dad is doing well. Sounds like 2013 will be a much better year than 2012 for you!
> 
> Anchor my first baby was due on the 8th of January and arrived after only a 3 hour labour on the 22nd of December, so you could get an end of October baby, you never know! This baby is due on the 8th of November so if it follows suit it might come on the 22nd of October. Just hope i get to the delivery room a bit sooner this time. Last time by the time i got there her head was out :wacko:

Good point, I guess you never know -- the averages don't necessarily mean much in your individual case. What an experience that must have been for you!


----------



## ..Julie..

Hello ladies- Can I join you? I will be due around November 21st or 22nd. 

I just got my BFP yesterday. I had a miscarriage in December. That was my first pregnancy. We are trying to get baby #1. I'm anxious and excited sometimes a little scared. Trying to stay positive! :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Welcome, Larva and Anchor, sending you loads of :dust:




Ginny, yeah for the HCG results. I'm not getting any done this time, it hasnt been mentioned and I'm glad to be honest as I would do nothing but worry.


Did you doctor not advise that you would have to have a planned birth? Perhaps it is different where you are but in the UK the procedure for ladies on Clexane is to have a planned birth, as late as possible and probably around 38-40 weeks. It's to allow a short period to come off the Clexane but then they want to induce so there are no last minute clotting complications. You should ideally be off the Clexane due to the risks involved (blood loss, any complications, need for emergency CS).

I'm really trying not to think about it at the moment, and in some ways I'm hoping LO decides to have an early easy arrival so I can avoid being induced. But in the end as long as all goes well I'll just have to go with the flow.


Steph... goodness you were quite early, was that your first? I also had a quick labour, 2 hours in total, and that's from 3cm to afterbirth! They even warned me while they were tidying my DS up that I needed to be careful next time, I think we should make sure we keep emergency packs in our cars:winkwink:. Errrmmm perhaps being induced sounds more appealing now.......:haha:


Julie, WELCOME!!! Keep up that positivity, your chances of a normal pregnancy after one MC are the same as if it was your first. It's only when you get to 3+MCs that things get complicated and the stats drastically reduce :cry:. That's to hopefully make you feel better, and I know it wont stop the worrying so use us for support, we're in this together. Sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi all, can I join pleaaaase?

I have four children so I guess I'm just being greedy. All of them born 37plus 3 bizarrely lo. On the subject of labours my last live bubs was a 20minute labour delivered by OH lol.(just thought I'd add to the above).

Anyway, in sept I lost a baby we suspect died around twelve weeks, but I unfortunately was unaware for two weeks :( in November we then had a chemical, which ended 8days after a very faint positive.

This time, we have had strong positives and are hoping to have a baby oct/nov Edd would be nov 10th.

Am sooooo stressed though, just can't accept it never mind enjoy it. How does everyone deal with that? Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Angel - the doctor that prescribed the Clexane doesn't have anything to do with the hospital that will be looking after the pregnancy/birth. So that's why I have to tell the hospital that I'm on it - I'm guessing then they'll tell me about what happens towards the end.

From my own research though I've read that you can have Clexane up to quite late though. Basically you can't have had a shot within 12 hours of an epi or c-section. Obviously if it's planned that's not going to be a worry, otherwise I think they advise that if you start to feel the onset of labour to not have any more injections. 

I'm not worried about it at all since I think I'll end up being induced because of my blood pressure anyway - unless by miracle it doesn't go up!

I had a fairly easy induction with M. They broke my waters at about 3.30pm and he arrived at 6:45pm! No epi (even though I was begging for one during transition!) and just one shot of pethidine. I walked out the birth suite back to my bed when it was all over and the next day just needed a dose of paracetamol - couldn't believe it!

I was also kinda induced with loss #2 in October. I also had a shot of pethidine with that one and my labour was very fast. I personally think it's the pethidine that makes me labours fast - but who knows!!! I'm just praying I get to give birth to a lovely healthy live baby this time!


----------



## ginny83

How are you feeling anyway Angel?

Mamaofthree - welcome, I am try very, very hard to be positive! It's so hard though and I'm just at the beginning! I'm hoping that it'll get easier as time goes on x


----------



## crazymam

i cant keep up with all the newcomers but welcome!!
had my first docs appt today and booked in with midwife tuesday.
due the 17th november going on lmp, i am a 28 day cycle too so probably about right x


----------



## larvalstalker

How is everyone doing today??
I can't believe I will be 5weeks tomorrow! First milestone!! And last night more symptoms popped up... uber sore nipples :( any tips on how to get them to calm down a bit? lol


----------



## AngelSerenity

Larval... get the bra off as soon as you are at home. Or perhaps try a cold wet face cloth on them if they are really bad. I've never had super sensitive nipples, not an erogenous zone for me lol. I just get the tingly thing going on in them, which has been happening a lot today!


Welcome mammaofthree. It is so difficult to keep thinking positive, but I find threads like this help. Unless you have suffered a loss it is difficult to understand and sometimes I find people either avoid me or dismiss it being any different so I end up feeling very isolated. My DH doesnt even know I'm pregnant again yet, I just need to get through a couple of weeks myself to process how it's going as he will stress from the moment I tell him and to be honest I cant deal with more stress right now:wacko:. I've just been made redundant as well so I'm busy job hunting which is keeping my mind off it (when I'm not worrying about the lack of work and money!!!!!!!). 

And wow on your last labour, I hope that doesnt happen me but I've always had a strange feeling one will pop out suddenly in my life:haha:


Ginny... I thought it was something like that for you and the clexane, I couldnt just quite remember. the set up. How are you feeling?


Crazymam.... goodness you're organised with your appointments already, I'm jealous :winkwink:. I'm not going to my GP until after I get past 9 weeks as there's no point, been there done that etc. My care plan is in place with a RMC and a Haematology clinic so I can bypass my GP for a while. My midwife still feels sorry for me when I bump into her as she has seen me so many times and only one of them progressed. I can't face that again just yet...


AFM I'm quite tired today. I dont know if I overdid my run this morning, it didnt feel like it so I'm hoping this is a good symptom. I'm also quite nauseous this afternoon, long may it continue, or get worse :winkwink:


xo


----------



## ginny83

I had a couple of moments of feeling nauseous yesterday. Sometimes I've been feeling off like I have a fever also, but when I take it I'm fine. Who knows I don't think I've had that symptom before if it's related to pregnancy!

How are you going to tell DH Angel?


----------



## steph.

Mamaofthree wow thats amazing, all 4 born at 37+3! I had my daughter at 37+4 and kind of hope this one comes around the same time- i managed to put on 40lbs in 37 weeks, hate to think what i could put on in 40w! 

Angelserenity i've completely gone off running in the past couple of weeks. So much so that i have put my gym membership on hold (hmmm not looking good for my weight gain this pregnancy). I just feel so tired and weak all the time, i'm even struggling to pick up my daughter.


----------



## AngelSerenity

ginny83 said:


> How are you going to tell DH Angel?

I havent got a clue Ginny!:wacko::haha:. Because this is my 8th pregnancy I've kind of done all the nice surprise ways but I still want to celebrate to some level. Every one of my pregnancies deserves that no matter what happens. I could just wave the pregnancy stick in front of him but I would like to do something nicer. So far I've done the card and booties thing twice or three times, card from DS becoming a brother, texting him a pregnancy test :haha:, telling him first thing in the morning (he isnt a morning person), to our Olympic medal as my last pregnancy was conceived while we were at the Olympics.

I would so love to do it in conjunction with telling him I've got a new job but I don't think that will happen over the next couple of weeks. I'm fed up today so just ignore me, I didnt even get an interview for a job I was really interested in:growlmad::cry:.

I'm 100% sure though I wont tell him if we are having words. I suspect he'll notice more of my small bruises shortly so I'll probably have to tell him simply then...





steph. said:


> Angelserenity i've completely gone off running in the past couple of weeks. So much so that i have put my gym membership on hold (hmmm not looking good for my weight gain this pregnancy). I just feel so tired and weak all the time, i'm even struggling to pick up my daughter.

Steph I can feel the tiredness coming so I'm just trying to keep it up until it really hits:sleep:. With my DS, when the first trimester tiredness hit I just powerwalked and perhaps ran once a week. From 12 weeks I ran 3 times a week until I was 8 months gone. I've cut my running down to about 2-3 miles a run as I dont want to over exert myself, I only really run 3-5 miles so it's not big distances. I'm now also only doing arm weights and I've stopped all lunges and squats etc for obvious reasons. Did you keep fit when pregnant with your daughter? I do try to keep it up but I'll just have to go with the flow I suppose. x


----------



## Isabelle'smum

hi ladies can I join? Got bfp on 8th march after 3 consecutive losses. Go/hospital were less than helpful.

She told me to take baby aspirin from bfp praying it works


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Isabelle, I think you were on the RMC thread before? Many congratulations and sending you loads of :dust:



I can't believe that you havent got any help after 3 losses :hugs:. Keep positive, I know it's really hard, we all do on here but hopefully we can all support each other xo


----------



## crazymam

well hope everyone is doing ok today, quick question though, how on earth am I going to keep this hidden from work colleagues, friends and family for the next 7 weeks!
We don't want to tell anyone yet , because of the last two miscarriages in the last year.
But I am only a size 6/8 so the slightest bump will show straight away.My work clothes are quite fitted and feeling tight by mid afternoon.My boobs have grown too which is also hard to hide! Although quite happy with that lol.
Although I don't get large during pregnancy, even when I had twins you couldn't tell from behind I was pregnant,, so quite lucky really. but I do start to show with a little bump very early on.
I have two choices, either go sick til week 12, and wear casual clothes during the day which should work, or continue with work and the gossips. Only problem with that is the gossip will get back to my family and I don't want to put them through the upset if anything goes wrong..


----------



## ready4family

Hi ladies! I got a BFP last week at 12dpo and had 809 hcg level on Wed which was 17dpo. I had a MC at 10 weeks in Oct, finally had D&C late Dec for recurrent bleeding and passing tissue, had a chemical last cycle. My dr started me on progesterone suppositories and so far so good! I tend to spot here and there from O to AF and my LP's are on the shorter side so I'm hoping we found the problem! I'm super super gassy, bloated, get nauseous easy, tired, moody, Yep I'm pregnant!!! I'm hoping for a H&H 9 months for all of us!


----------



## crazymam

ready4family said:


> Hi ladies! I got a BFP last week at 12dpo and had 809 hcg level on Wed which was 17dpo. I had a MC at 10 weeks in Oct, finally had D&C late Dec for recurrent bleeding and passing tissue, had a chemical last cycle. My dr started me on progesterone suppositories and so far so good! I tend to spot here and there from O to AF and my LP's are on the shorter side so I'm hoping we found the problem! I'm super super gassy, bloated, get nauseous easy, tired, moody, Yep I'm pregnant!!! I'm hoping for a H&H 9 months for all of us!

Hello and heres to a healthy 9 months for you, we are due same time too.:flower:


----------



## ready4family

Thanks crazymam! How are you feeling so far? I know the bulk or severity of the symptoms have yet to hit, but mine start immediately-I always know I'm pg before I even take a test.


----------



## crazymam

ready4family said:


> Thanks crazymam! How are you feeling so far? I know the bulk or severity of the symptoms have yet to hit, but mine start immediately-I always know I'm pg before I even take a test.

I tend to know I am pregnant before I test too, but I have four children already so maybe that's why haha. I only really have MS first week or so after testing, but think that may be because I eat little and often and rink lots of water.I do however get very sore boobs, which I have now and get very very tired too.
I am having a nap when I finish work every day and plan to do lots of resting this weekend. I could take time off but then everyone will suspect as already had two miscarriages last year.
I also seem to know when I am going to miscarry too as I become very energetic and just have that feeling that no longer pregnant, so at the moment all is good.fingers crossed it stays this way too.
I am dying to tell everyone though, its hard to contain the excitement but also still very apprehensive. 
Oh AND I am very emotional too with severe pmt at least once a day!
Oh the joys of pregnancy, but love it really:happydance:


----------



## ready4family

Yep I love it too! My boobs are sore too, guess these are all normal symptoms :) DH is soooo cautious this time around, said he'll believe it once I'm 2-3 months. I'm thinking the first u/s at 8 weeks will be when we can breathe a sigh of relief. My first MC was a blighted ovum, with an empty sac-so that was heartbreaking. Once we see life I think we'll be much more excited!


----------



## steph.

AngelSerenity said:


> Steph I can feel the tiredness coming so I'm just trying to keep it up until it really hits:sleep:. With my DS, when the first trimester tiredness hit I just powerwalked and perhaps ran once a week. From 12 weeks I ran 3 times a week until I was 8 months gone. I've cut my running down to about 2-3 miles a run as I dont want to over exert myself, I only really run 3-5 miles so it's not big distances. I'm now also only doing arm weights and I've stopped all lunges and squats etc for obvious reasons. Did you keep fit when pregnant with your daughter? I do try to keep it up but I'll just have to go with the flow I suppose. x

Wow! I wish i had the same stamina! No i didnt do any exercise at all when i was pregnant with my dd. I was working shift work and ate loads because i was feeling so sick and eating made me feel better, then i had to start my maternity leave at 22 weeks, and i had no car. So i was stuck at home with nothing to do. Its annoying because i've always weighed around 110lbs then when i hit 150lbs we got married when i was 34wks pregnant. So all the guests saw me at my absolute ugliest, and i hate looking at the pictures because i dont recognise myself. Then 3 weeks later i gave birth and lost it all again, but my wedding day was ruined by my fatness. Anyway, i hope this time i will keep it under control, i have a toddler so cant even sit down most of the day.

Ready4family those hcg numbers sound great! Mine were only 366 at 19dpo and i completely panicked but luckily it went up to 4100 by 24dpo.

Isabelle's mum welcome!


----------



## Isabelle'smum

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi Isabelle, I think you were on the RMC thread before? Many congratulations and sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that you havent got any help after 3 losses :hugs:. Keep positive, I know it's really hard, we all do on here but hopefully we can all support each other xo

Thanks angel, yes I was on the thread. I know I just had one blood test and they messed that up!

Hard not too worry! Xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi everybody, I hope you are all well?

I'm feeling pretty rotten lol.


Ginny... I've been thinking of you honey, how are things today?



Well ladies, DH now knows:winkwink::happydance:. We were having a cuddle last night and he was asking me how I was feeling about losing my job and the whole situation etc etc. He then came off with the comment that we have each other and Kyan and it was just such a perfect moment to add in 'and maybe another'. His look was priceless, it took him a moment to process things so I took the opportunity to get him to agree no moaning or stressing me about the timing etc as I'm under enough stress thinking about it all. He agreed and then he had a big grin on his face :happydance:. I am relieved I dont have to hide things anymore especially as I'm beginning to feel symptoms really hitting, all I want to do this morning is :sleep: or :sick:.


----------



## Storked

AngelS, so glad you told him and that he reacted well! :D


----------



## Angeltk42

awww Angel S it just goes to show the right moment is better than a grand gesture!


----------



## anchor08

That's great Angel, I'm glad you can relax more now and hopefully be supported when you need it.


----------



## Storked

My boobs are achey today. I love it though- I find it very reassuring


----------



## larvalstalker

My boobs are not hurting today... I should be relieved because they felt like bruises and sunburns... but I worry so much about symptoms disappearing because I don't want to lose this baby too. Are disappearing symptoms normal?


----------



## Storked

larval, mine weren't too sore yesterday and it worried me. I think sometimes symptoms come and go (and then come back again) :flower:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yes, apparently symptoms coming and going is completely normal everybody. 

It may be normal for our bodies, but in my opinion it's not good for our minds!:wacko:


I'm tired, boobs tender and nauseous today :happydance:. It makes me feel good to feel bad :haha:


It's only just after 8pm here and I'm going to bed, I've a job selection assessment tomorrow and I'm panicking about how I'm going to get through it if I feel like this:shrug::dohh::growlmad:.

x


----------



## Storked

Haha good luck tomorrow AngelS!


----------



## ginny83

Angel - lovely way to tell DH :) and good luck with the job 


I am feeling horrible! I spewed twice yesterday - just little ones though, but I know this is how it starts :S This morning I have been dry retching - I'm very worried about how I'm going to cope with all my pills! I HAVE to take my BP meds otherwise they can have the opposite effect if you miss them. 

Sorry for the rant, just feeling a bit sorry for myself. This will be my 4th bout of morning sickness! Praying it's worth it this time!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Can I join you ladies? I need to talk to people who have an idea of what I am going through. I have three beautiful children, and have been trying for number 4 since Aug of 2010. It took me a long time to get a bfp march 2012. That ended in may at almost 11 weeks. Just a month and a half later I was pg again. I carried my sweet Sam for nearly 17 weeks when we found his heart had stopped. That was in October last year. I tried to deliver him at home, but I hemmorhaged out in my tub. An ambulance ride and d&c later I was anemic and in desperate need for another chance. Last week I discovered that I am indeed pregnant again. Due nov 18. I am trying to rely on positive affirmations, but honestly I am struggling. How do you manage a positive hopeful attitude? Do you feel like you might actually have a baby at the end of all of this?


----------



## steph.

Welcome awsomesauce and congratulations on your bfp! I am so sorry for your losses. It must be so heartbreaking to lose a baby that far along. I have only had 1 loss at 8 weeks and that was hard enough. To answer your question my positiveness varies- sometimes i am sure i am going to mc again and that this pregnancy wont lead to a baby, and other times i think maybe it just might. It is hard but i am just taking each day as it comes, and glad everytime i wipe there is no blood. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Hi AwesomeSauce - I've had losses with very similar timings to yours. I got my first BFP after having my son in Feb 2012, ended up being a MMC where the baby died at 11+5, I had a D&C at the very start of May when I was about 13 weeks along.

Then I got another BFP in July which resulted in another MMC, the baby was around 15+4 and ended up having him when I was almost 17 weeks in October. I opted for a D&E, but I ended up not needing the surgery as I delivered him just after they put me to sleep. I found it quite horrific as the pain was basically the same as the labour with my son. 

I'm not due around 17th November. I'm trying to stay positive as I'm on a few meds that I was never on with any of the other losses (or my son), so hoping that this will do the trick!

Praying for sticky babies for all of us xx


----------



## Angeltk42

Hi awesomesauce welcome... I only have the one loss at 5wks 4 days but every day I look for blood when I go to the bathroom and feel grateful when there isn't any every time... I sometimes wonder when I will feel like this is real and ill get my sticky baby... Somehow I think I won't be satisfied till my little one is in my arms in October/November... Just pray every day that I don't go crazy from the anticipation! I'm so sorry for your losses! :( but congrats on ur bfp!!! 

I have first doc tomorrow but it's just with nurse no doc that's not until 4/1.... Hoping to get a little reassurance that everything is going as planned. But of course today I feel like I pulled a muscle in my far right abdomen... Doesn't feel uterus related but who knows :( it hurts when I walk. Anyone ever have that kind of feeling?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Welcome Awesome, congrats on the BFP but at the same time condolences for your losses. I've had 6 MCs, most of them at 10-12 weeks.

Have you managed to get any testing done at all, was anything discovered and/or are you on a care plan for this latest BFP?

It's so difficult to keep positive but I find threads like this help. Toilet trips or feeling excess fluid down there are heart stopping moments. I guess we all just keep plodding on, good or freaking out mood as we all have that pull to wanting our rainbows:hugs:.


I'm not complaining, only observing ladies:winkwink:, I feel quite rough today again, tired and nauseous :sleep::sick:. Although Ginny I havent been sick yet, I have only ever been sick once or twice in all my pregnancies.

I dont know how I'm going to get through a 4 hour assessment today, let alone impress to get shortlisted for a final interview :shrug::growlmad::cry:.


Catch you all later xo


----------



## ginny83

Good luck Angel - the nausea is the worst part, sometimes I actually feel relieved after being sick!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

My latest loss was a rough pregnancy because of a subchorionic hematoma. I had quite a few ultrasounds, and at every one baby was developing perfectly and on schedule. After he died I was tested for a few clotting conditions but not all. My first three pregnancies were non eventful and resulted in beautiful healthy children. I tested normal for my thyroid and a few others that I can't remember. My midwife chalks it up to really bad luck. I hope this lo sticks.


----------



## ready4family

How was your weekend ladies? Mine was good. Feeling more symptoms everyday, had to pull out the C cup bra :D I've been tossing and turning ALL night, having crazy dreams and waking up starving. I remember this from last time. Hopefully that calms down, it's hard to be so tired and not able to get good sleep! My hcg went from 809 to 1525 in less than 48 hours, so far so good! First u/s is scheduled for 4/5 at 7w6d, can't wait!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I wish I could just relax and enjoy pregnancy. I wish I wasn't searching for any
symptoms, or getting depressed when they disappear for a day. I wish I was having vivid dreams and middle of the night pee trips. Today I don't really have any symptoms (but usualy don't until 6-7 weeks anyway) and I wish that didn't freak me out. I hate that loss has killed the joy in this.


----------



## ready4family

I agree awesome. I keep expecting to see blood everytime I go to the restroom, and I find it hard to be happy like if I am, something bad is going to happen. It's rough!


----------



## Angeltk42

Hey ladies,
I am going for my first sonogram tomorrow!!! I'm excited but nervous beyond belief. I am so scared that they are going to tell me something is wrong. I know it's an irrational fear considering I didn't even get to have a sonogram with my first pregnancy bc I m/c so early. But I can't help but freak out a little. I just want to know there is a little heart beat flickering away in there. Shouldn't my first sonogram be exciting and happy not with all this fear?? It stinks. I have all the normal pregnancy symptoms, Nausea, sore boobs, frequent peeing, vivid dreams, insomnia yet exhausted (figure that one) and they come and go. Some days I feel great others I feel awful. This pregnancy is 100% different than my first that ended too soon so why am I always so apprehensive? I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow. Praying my sticky baby is in there happy and healthy. Is it tomorrow yet?? lol


----------



## Storked

Awesome, I am going to tell you what LoraLoo says: she says that she just reminds herself that while 20% of all pregnancies will end with a loss that she still has an 80% chance of it all going great. She focuses on that 80%

Angel, big :hugs: for tomorrow! I got to have an ultrasound with my first but it was an ultrasound from hell. Hope you find reassurance tomorrow dear. Do you take comfort in this pregnancy being so different?


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Thanks storked. I just need to keep calm and carry on. Trust that what will happen will happen, and my worrying doesn't help or change anything.


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Awesome, I am going to tell you what LoraLoo says: she says that she just reminds herself that while 20% of all pregnancies will end with a loss that she still has an 80% chance of it all going great. She focuses on that 80%
> 
> Angel, big :hugs: for tomorrow! I got to have an ultrasound with my first but it was an ultrasound from hell. Hope you find reassurance tomorrow dear. Do you take comfort in this pregnancy being so different?

Yes i do. Because the last pregnancy it was like I knew it was doomed. This one I feel a lot of positivity surrounding it so I kinda have faith everything is going to work out. Plus Idk if you believe this sort of thing but my Great aunt who was an inspiration and a rock for me my whole life was on her death bed last year and I was fortunate to have spent a lot of time with her before her passing... in fact I was there when she took her last breath and the last text message she wrote to me which was a month before she died and getting kinda incoherent said "oh and you will have your baby by the end of next year" so I feel reassured that she is making sure this baby is going to be ok. Still have worry of course but idk it's like she is protecting me and the baby this time around. I guess I focus on that!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I feel apprehensive, but more positive about this pregnancy than the last one. I think one reason I have been concerned this time is that my first bfp was at 12 dpo with a Walmart $.88 test. It was soooooo faint. I tested again the next day and it was a little darker but still faint. That day I also took a cb digital and it said pregnant. The next day I tested with the walmart test again and it was still faint. It depressed me to see such light lines, and I was reminded that last time it was torturous hell to wait and see what would happen when tests came back less than perfect. I decided that I don't want to know I am going to lose the baby until I am actually losing it, soo stopped testing of all kinds. The waiting is hell. On one hand it would have been reassuring to see the lines get darker, but on the other, if the line didn't darken I would be a wreck. Even a week and a half later I am still tempted to test because I want to see a nice dark line. I won't though, because if there were indications that is pregnancy isn't good I would hate life until it was all over kwim. I am kind of tempted to wait until 10 or 12 weeks to be seen just in case kwim. On the other hand, some kind of reassurance would be so incredible, so at am not sure what I will do.


----------



## Goldy27

Manda-- congrats on you bfp!!! Can I join you ladies?

I had a chemical pregnancy in August 2012 and got pregnant the very next cycle with a period in between. We saw and heard the hb at 7 weeks 1 day and then at my 10 week scan I was told the baby stopped growing at 8 1/2 weeks. I had a d&c on 11/9.

I just found today that I'm pregnant! It's still very early- only 12dpo, but I'm trying to stay positive! Praying for sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## steph.

Welcome goldy! 

Awesome sauce my lines didnt darken initially either, but i had bloods done and my hcg was doubling fine.


----------



## MandaAnda

Goody, glad you've joined us on this thread! I hope we get some other SMEP'ing ladies soon!

I finally went to the GP on Monday to get referred to the midwives. It only took me knowing for three and a half weeks. ;) I guess I just didn't want to jinx it, but I also wanted to get in for booking and a reassurance scan for 8 weeks, so I hope to hear back soon.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

That is SO reassuring Steph. That is what I am hoping for. I am still using the restroom too often, just because I have soooo much cm and I want to make sure the wet feeling isn't blood. Pregnancy should be joyful, and I shouldn't be wanting to start puking every day. 

I didn't want to tell my family right away, but it slipped to my mom. She is cool. She will be supportive no matter what happens. I ended up telling my dad too. My in laws though...um no. Right now I am going through hell trying to get my daughters to potty train. We have been to dr.s, and done every single thing possible to get them to do it, but nothing seems to e sinking in. It is beyond frustrating. The day after I discovered I would be miscarrying my first loss my mil came over and told me that God didn't want me to have another kid until my daughters were potty trained. That comment really messed with my head, and proved to me that she doesn't think I am a good mom, and that i am not good enough to have another child. The day that I nearly bled to death and went through emergency d&c to get my baby out she said I should just be grateful for my living kids and shouldn't mourn my baby. She doesn't get it, so I am thinking I might tell my husband's side around twenty weeks...or after the birth...


----------



## mamaofthree

AwesomeSauce said:


> I feel apprehensive, but more positive about this pregnancy than the last one. I think one reason I have been concerned this time is that my first bfp was at 12 dpo with a Walmart $.88 test. It was soooooo faint. I tested again the next day and it was a little darker but still faint. That day I also took a cb digital and it said pregnant. The next day I tested with the walmart test again and it was still faint. It depressed me to see such light lines, and I was reminded that last time it was torturous hell to wait and see what would happen when tests came back less than perfect. I decided that I don't want to know I am going to lose the baby until I am actually losing it, soo stopped testing of all kinds. The waiting is hell. On one hand it would have been reassuring to see the lines get darker, but on the other, if the line didn't darken I would be a wreck. Even a week and a half later I am still tempted to test because I want to see a nice dark line. I won't though, because if there were indications that is pregnancy isn't good I would hate life until it was all over kwim. I am kind of tempted to wait until 10 or 12 weeks to be seen just in case kwim. On the other hand, some kind of reassurance would be so incredible, so at am not sure what I will do.

congratulations hunny!!!!!
I feel every word of that! Part of me wants to bury my head in the sand and wait it out, but then the other part of me went ahead and booked an early scan for 8weeks. I'm going to be a mess either way!! I did 5/6 tests, but I did FRER and i think the lines progress better on those, and anyhow it's not a good indication. My 12weeks mc had super dark lines from 12dpo and it still ended badly, so I guess we should accept that hpt's tell us one thing only. Its so tough! and the symptoms spotting is crazy...one minute im scared cuz im cramping the next scared because they're gone. Anyway, my point is, i'm with you, and crossing everything for you. 

xxxx


----------



## AwesomeSauce

And I'll do the same for you!


----------



## Angeltk42

Had my first scan today... Baby bear was doing good!!! 160-162 heart rate and measuring 7 weeks 3 days only 2 days off from Last Menstrual cycle!! :) So happy!!! I breathed a huge sigh of relief when I heard that little fluttering heartbeat!! :) :happydance:


----------



## larvalstalker

Hi everyone. 
My doctor has booked my first prenatal appointment on April 24th... aahhh... it seems so far away.
I am really nervous that there will be something wrong or I won't make it, the same as last time. With my last pregnancy I lost the baby about a week after making the appointment so I would actually like to make it to this one...

I have been concerned about "not feeling pregnant" aside from being bloated and occasionally having sore nipples there really are not many symptoms I have. I have nausea and dizziness around the end of 4 weeks but since then it has eased off a lot so I am a little nervous.
I still have cramps but they just feel like muscles pulling and nothing like last time so I am not too worried about that... 
Is it normal for symptoms to just come and go? Like, for some days to feel not pregnant at all?


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> Hi everyone.
> My doctor has booked my first prenatal appointment on April 24th... aahhh... it seems so far away.
> I am really nervous that there will be something wrong or I won't make it, the same as last time. With my last pregnancy I lost the baby about a week after making the appointment so I would actually like to make it to this one...
> 
> I have been concerned about "not feeling pregnant" aside from being bloated and occasionally having sore nipples there really are not many symptoms I have. I have nausea and dizziness around the end of 4 weeks but since then it has eased off a lot so I am a little nervous.
> I still have cramps but they just feel like muscles pulling and nothing like last time so I am not too worried about that...
> Is it normal for symptoms to just come and go? Like, for some days to feel not pregnant at all?

I have days where I have NO symptoms and some days I can barely get through the day because I'm so sore, sick or what have you!. So from my understanding good and bad days are normal!


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th). 

I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?


----------



## steph.

Congratulations Angel!!!!!!!! Thats awesome news!!!! I have my scan tomorrow and every time i think about it i feel sick with worry. But i guess if something is worng i'd rather know sooner rather than later.

Awesomesauce your mil sounds horrible ( a bit like mine). God doesnt want you to have kids til your girls are potty trained?!?!?! What a stupid, mean thing to say. And not to mourn your baby???? Even just reading about it makes me angry. Definately dont tell her until much later, you dont need negative thoughts or comments coming your way.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

steph. said:


> Congratulations Angel!!!!!!!! Thats awesome news!!!! I have my scan tomorrow and every time i think about it i feel sick with worry. But i guess if something is worng i'd rather know sooner rather than later.
> 
> Awesomesauce your mil sounds horrible ( a bit like mine). God doesnt want you to have kids til your girls are potty trained?!?!?! What a stupid, mean thing to say. And not to mourn your baby???? Even just reading about it makes me angry. Definately dont tell her until much later, you dont need negative thoughts or comments coming your way.

I guarantee you that if I told mil before 20 weeks or so she would say some horrible comment predicting another miscarriage. I can't handle that.


----------



## ..Julie..

5 weeks tomorrow! it seems to be going so slow with the anxiousness for our appointment. and that in itself is still 6 weeks away. I am feeling extremely bloated which didn't happen with my first pregnancy. I'm anxious and nervous every once and awhile but my hubby said today he was nervous too but at least we have each other. 

it was just a sweet comment. :)

Cant wait to get closer to dr appointment! may 1st is when we are supposed to hear a heartbeat! it seems so far away!


----------



## larvalstalker

AwesomeSauce said:


> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Angel!!!!!!!! Thats awesome news!!!! I have my scan tomorrow and every time i think about it i feel sick with worry. But i guess if something is worng i'd rather know sooner rather than later.
> 
> Awesomesauce your mil sounds horrible ( a bit like mine). God doesnt want you to have kids til your girls are potty trained?!?!?! What a stupid, mean thing to say. And not to mourn your baby???? Even just reading about it makes me angry. Definately dont tell her until much later, you dont need negative thoughts or comments coming your way.
> 
> I guarantee you that if I told mil before 20 weeks or so she would say some horrible comment predicting another miscarriage. I can't handle that.Click to expand...

My fiance's mother is the same. She pretty much told us that she hopes we lose this baby and stop trying. Sorry that she is such a b**ch :( *hugs* <3


----------



## Angeltk42

Thanks steph good luck with your scan!! :hugs: I was petrified but got through it!


----------



## ginny83

mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th).
> 
> I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?

Congrats :)

I'm not exactly sure, but previously I have always been told to wait until 7 weeks for a first scan as a heartbeat should be heard by then. I think it might be around 6 weeks though in a lot of cases that they can start to hear it :)


----------



## anchor08

mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th).
> 
> I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?

Congratulations! I remember seeing you in the TTCAL forums, so glad you're over here now. Many of the ladies on here have advised me to wait until 7-8 weeks for a scan so that just in case I'm measuring a bit behind they should still see a heartbeat. I really want it as soon as possible, but I also want it to be conclusive -- either everything's fine or it's not, no "maybe in a week we'll know", if you know what I mean. Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Angeltk42 said:


> Had my first scan today... Baby bear was doing good!!! 160-162 heart rate and measuring 7 weeks 3 days only 2 days off from Last Menstrual cycle!! :) So happy!!! I breathed a huge sigh of relief when I heard that little fluttering heartbeat!! :) :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Angelt, great news! I hope you can relax a bit now until your next appointment xo



larvalstalker said:


> Hi everyone.
> My doctor has booked my first prenatal appointment on April 24th... aahhh... it seems so far away.
> I am really nervous that there will be something wrong or I won't make it, the same as last time. With my last pregnancy I lost the baby about a week after making the appointment so I would actually like to make it to this one...
> 
> I have been concerned about "not feeling pregnant" aside from being bloated and occasionally having sore nipples there really are not many symptoms I have. I have nausea and dizziness around the end of 4 weeks but since then it has eased off a lot so I am a little nervous.
> I still have cramps but they just feel like muscles pulling and nothing like last time so I am not too worried about that...
> Is it normal for symptoms to just come and go? Like, for some days to feel not pregnant at all?

It is normal for pregnancy symptoms to come and go, I'm nearly 7 weeks and this week things have started to kick in more. They seem to lift about late morning and then I panic until I sit down again in the evening and it all hits again:wacko:



mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th).
> 
> I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?


Many congrats Mowat, I've come across you on another thread but I cant remember where? A heartbeat should be visible from about 7 weeks, if you do get a chance to go any earlier they will look for a foetal pole and that all appears in order for a viable pregnancy. I am going for a scan on the 28th when I will be just shy of 8 weeks but I know I ovulated a little later in this cycle so I'm praying that I'll be measuring about 7 weeks.




larvalstalker said:


> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steph. said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Angel!!!!!!!! Thats awesome news!!!! I have my scan tomorrow and every time i think about it i feel sick with worry. But i guess if something is worng i'd rather know sooner rather than later.
> 
> Awesomesauce your mil sounds horrible ( a bit like mine). God doesnt want you to have kids til your girls are potty trained?!?!?! What a stupid, mean thing to say. And not to mourn your baby???? Even just reading about it makes me angry. Definately dont tell her until much later, you dont need negative thoughts or comments coming your way.
> 
> I guarantee you that if I told mil before 20 weeks or so she would say some horrible comment predicting another miscarriage. I can't handle that.Click to expand...
> 
> My fiance's mother is the same. She pretty much told us that she hopes we lose this baby and stop trying. Sorry that she is such a b**ch :( *hugs* <3Click to expand...

:hugs: to you girls, I can't believe that people can be so thoughtless and cruel :growlmad:. You know what? They are just jealous? Jealous that their son has found a new life and is making his own family. They are probably insecure about losing their sons instead of seeing what they are gaining:hugs:


----------



## Angeltk42

Angel s yes I am breathing easier till next appointment! ;)


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I do have to say that my mil doesn't mean to be cruel necessarily. She is just not a naturally compassionate person, a d she doesn't know when to keep her mouth shut. A few years ago we were present to keep her company while fil went in for brain surgery. He had a low grade fever and she was saying all sorts of worst case scenarios. Not because she wanted them to happen, just because they were concerns she had. It was sad to have fil worrying about his surgery and then for her to be putting even more ideas of what can go wrong into his head right before the surgery. She just doesn't know how to express faith, hope, and love well.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awesome, I'm glad to hear that. My MIL is away with the fairies, literally God love her. My DH says she has never been 100% right and they had a very rough upbringing which makes the relationship even harder. All she cares about is her hair, seriously. In our wedding pics the *only* comment she made was look at my hair! We live the same distance away as my SIL but she never comes to visit us, only them. It used to annoy me but I've come to realise that it probably doesnt event register with her.

My BIL brought her back a wooden elephant from Asia after their honeymoon, and she commented what a lovely dinosaur :wacko::haha:


She rang my SIL one evening to tell her not to go out in the car as it was windy. DH told her he had a new job cleaning aeroplane windows (on the outside) and she believed him for ages. I could tell loads of stories, i think it helps ease her incapacity to be a decent parent in the family (she also used to be quite cruel when she was younger). DH's family regularly share stories or wind her up. I think it's their slightly innocent way of getting revenge for the neglect they suffered :winkwink:


----------



## MandaAnda

mowat said:


> Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th).
> 
> I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?

Soooo glad to see you here!!!! :happydance:


Everyone, would you like me to edit the first post with EDDs and anything more? If so, comment with what you'd like there. x


----------



## larvalstalker

Hi everyone! How is everyone doing today?
I woke up to discover that my breasts have already grown :( which is not exciting because I am already an H cup lol the joys of pregnancy :D

Welcome to all the new people who are expecting their rainbows in November! <3


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:


> mowat said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Just finished reading through the whole thread---glad I'm not the only one who's freaking out! Hope you don't mind if I join in, I just barely make it into November(EDD on November 29th).
> 
> I have my first appointment tomorrow with my baby doctor (although I'll only be 4 weeks). Seems they want to treat me properly this time after my disaster last time around. Hoping I can get an early ultrasound soon. When would they be able to see a heartbeat?
> 
> Soooo glad to see you here!!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Everyone, would you like me to edit the first post with EDDs and anything more? If so, comment with what you'd like there. xClick to expand...

As of my scan yesterday my new EDD is 11/3/13


----------



## Goldy27

Hi Ladies,

I'm 4 weeks today. I found out i was pregnant on Tuesday. I'm not having that many symptoms other than having to go to the bathroom alot more, slight heartburn and my breast are not tender to the touch but there is a dull ache every now and again. I know its still early, but I really wish I felt more symptoms. I'm not cramping at all...is that ok?

I'm trying to stay really calm and have faith that whatever will be will be. But, last night I woke up at 2:30am, I couldnt go back to bed and when i finally fell asleep, I had a horrible dream that I started to lightly bleed. I had similar dreams with my miscarriages. I woke up in a panic and thankfully no bleeding or spotting. 

So, I started freaking out. I'm hoping and praying that its just my nerves and that my period was due today and thats why I had that dream. Have any of you had dreams like that before?

I havent scheduled my first appointment yet, but I'm hoping to go between 6 and 7 weeks. I just want the next few weeks to fly by.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Welcome goldy. I for one am in a fairly constant state of panic. After loss it is difficult not to be. I hope your dream was just your brain expressing fear.


----------



## ready4family

I had a teeny bit of blood in my CM this morning and of course freaked out bc with the MC (I had a blighted ovum, it's basically the pg progressing as normal without an embryo but everything else) I spotted right from the start! So I freaked out, got in for an u/s and we saw a yolk sac immediately and sac is measuring spot on at 5w5d. I feel SO much better now and feel like I can relax!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

My first mc was a blighted ovum. It was so hard. I felt so cheated and lied to. I am sorry you went thought that. 
Blood is freaky during pregnancy. I am glad your lo is progressing. I hope the early blood was nothing of consequence.


----------



## ready4family

Thank you awesome, it sure did feel like a cruel joke. I endured 7 weeks of miscarriage and was still passing tissue when I decided to get a D&C. I'm so glad things look as they should! I'm sorry for your loss too!


----------



## mowat

I don't know what's going on with the ultrasound department here, but they just called and booked me an appointment for Monday morning at 8:30. I'm only 4 weeks today! Totally weird. I just hope there's something to see and it's not a total waste of time. I guess I'll feel better if they something, but that's pretty early.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

That is really early. I doubt they will see much at that point. The earliest I saw a hb was 5 weeks 6 days. The fetal pole might not even be visible at 4 weeks.


----------



## ready4family

I would be surprised if you see more than a very small gestational sac. You should see if they can move it up to 6 weeks ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

Ok, I've put all the days for November in. Let me know if you want your EDD adding and anything else you'd like. xx


----------



## steph.

Thanks manda! I've got my ultrasound in 5 hours so i'll see how that goes first. So nervous.....:sick:


----------



## larvalstalker

MandaAnda said:


> Ok, I've put all the days for November in. Let me know if you want your EDD adding and anything else you'd like. xx

Mine is November 15th


----------



## Storked

November 8th!

Nice to see you Mowat :)


----------



## mowat

Hi Storked! So nice to see some familiar "faces".


----------



## Storked

mowat said:


> Hi Storked! So nice to see some familiar "faces".

Most definitely! :happydance:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

My edd is nov 18


----------



## steph.

So went for the ultrasound and there is a heartbeat! 141bpm :happydance:

They have put me back 4 days with a new EDD is 12th of November though i dont know if that is right because otherwise i would have got my very very faint bfp at 5dpo :shock:


----------



## ..Julie..

Excited for you steph!! 

My dr don't do an early scan... I'm so envious lol ill get to hear the heart beat at just over 11 weeks.. It feels so far away! They don't even see me for the first time until 10 weeks.

My edd is nov 21st.


----------



## anchor08

You can put me down for the 16th, that's what FF says. Haven't made an appointment yet, but hopefully I'll have an update in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats Steph!! :) Such a relief to hear that heartbeat!! Whew!! :)


----------



## teacup22

Back with good news. Here's our rainbow baby, measuring spot on with lovely hb! So happy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4family

teacup how beautiful! :D


----------



## mowat

Congratulations Steph & Teacup!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Congrats steph and Teacup! fab news :happydance::happydance::flower:


I hope the rest of you are well and bearing up with symptoms. Mine have really kicked in this week and I'm struggling, all day every day this week:dohh::winkwink:. I dont care though as hopefully it's a good sign.

Have a good weekend x


----------



## ready4family

Angel mine have really kicked in more and more everyday this week! Today I felt SOOO nauseous for over 3 hours (my other pregnancies I hardly ever got nauseous so this is new) and wow are my boobs sore and my nipples are CRAZY sore the last 2 days. Oh super super tired too. :D


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Beautiful baby teacup!

I still don't really have any real symptoms. It is still early for me, 5weeks 4 days, but I sure hope they show.


----------



## Angeltk42

Congrats Teacup!!! Beautiful!! :)
WOOHOO!!! Since my scan and my LMP were different I think I'm at the same time as you Teacup! :) 7wks 5days 


Angel S... My symptoms come and go but my track record of no puking just ended a few mins ago... :( it wasn't much but AWFUL!! BLAH :sick:

Anyone else find themself in the mood to DTD? hahaha But I don't have an OH so i'm kinda screwed (not in a good way) ROFLMAO :blush:


----------



## MandaAnda

Ok, I've updated everyone who's asked. Happy to do more.

I feel sick off and on throughout the entire day. Ugh. And bloated on occasion. I really hope I get a scan appointment through soon.


----------



## mowat

No symptoms for me so far---not too worried as I never had any with my previous successful (and one unsuccessful) pregnancy.

Had my first round of beta testing yesterday. I was exactly 4 weeks, and I was 289. Can't get another test until Monday. Sounds good for now I guess.


----------



## ready4family

Manda-EDD 11/16 thanks!


----------



## ..Julie..

The cutest prengnant lady ever came into my work today with the cutest baby bump! All I could do was look at my bloated belly and think "you'll look like that soon enough" lol this bloat is ridiculous right now lol anyone else??


----------



## Storked

Mowat, sounds good!

Angelt, Fraid I am not in the mood lol. But I have no intention of DTD until I feel safe anyways :)

Julie, my bloat is crazy! I can't hide it. I look so preggie.

Manda, hope you get a scan soon!


----------



## Storked

Hugs to everyone I missed! I am on my phone and it is a butt to reply sometimes on it :-/


----------



## Angeltk42

Ms is hitting hard :( more like night sickness!


----------



## ..Julie..

Angeltk42 said:


> Ms is hitting hard :( more like night sickness!

Awe how you're able to get some relief to sleep. I had it bad last pregnancy starting at about 7 weeks. Ill welcome it as a symptom but I wouldn't be completely bummed if it left me alone this pregnancy either. Chewing cinnamon gum was a life saver for getting through a ten hour work day though!


----------



## Angeltk42

..Julie.. said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> Ms is hitting hard :( more like night sickness!
> 
> Awe how you're able to get some relief to sleep. I had it bad last pregnancy starting at about 7 weeks. Ill welcome it as a symptom but I wouldn't be completely bummed if it left me alone this pregnancy either. Chewing cinnamon gum was a life saver for getting through a ten hour work day though!Click to expand...

Oooh thanks for the cinnamon gum tip I'm gonna try that at work!! :) I was unscathed until today but it hit hard and won't let up!!! :( I will try anything at this point! Lol


----------



## AwesomeSauce

My only symptom was a little spotting this morning. I hate loss. I am sure it was just due to sex, but still, loss has destroyed me. I feel so sad that I cry at the tiniest spot of blood. I can not do loss three times in a row. I don't now what will happen, but I need peace somehow.


----------



## mamaofthree

I have a slight nauseous feeling, and have gone off certain foods, and am slightly more tired, but haven't any major symptoms yet at 7weeks. Scan booked for April 6th :) really hope I get some kind of reassurance from it....even if all good, ill probably still worry.

Awsomesauce, it's such a horrible experience, vand it's no wonder you cry at the sight of blood...I would too. I don't have any words that can help because I feel so uncertain too, but thinking of you x xxx


----------



## steph.

I'm so sorry awesomesauce, must be so scary! But it is really common to spot and if you have a look at the 1st trimester board you'll see loads of posts about it. Can you go to the ER and get a scan? or get bloods done?

I've been feeling really sick, tired, and have an awful headache :( I get the feeling hubby thinks i'm putting it on so i dont even get much sympathy. I really wish i could spew on him right now.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I haven't sen anymore blood since right after sex. I am certain it was not the beginnings of a mc. Today is slightly better than yesterday, but pretty much every day is bad right now. Every day I am praying for peace. I struggle when I feel like I have zero symptoms. This morning I realized that I didn't have to get up to pee last night at all and was instantly depressed and anxious. I need to remember that this is soooo early, and every pregnancy is different, and maybe this pregnancy, this early on, I just don't pee three times a night.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awesome, yes keep remembering that every pregnancy is different
Awesome, yes keep remembering that every pregnancy is different. I know quite a few on BnB who get nervous if they dont have any spotting or minor cramps as it can be a sign of bubs burrowing more :hugs:


It does sound as if a little bit of :sex: has jsut caused a small abrasion or disturbed some old blood in there? Was it bright red or brown staining?


I have had major bleeds in previous pregnancies, and they continued (it seems to be other reasons that they dont continue). Hang in there. Hav e you thought about trying meditation?




I hope the rest of you ladies are getting through your weekend ok. I'm still feeling really rough, so much so that I bought travel/morning sickness wrist bands to help see if they can alleviate this nausea :nope:. It's accompanied with the most awful dry mouth and now sore throat and I feel sick if I dont eat or drink, and feel sick if I do:wacko:. Brushing my teeth is a gagging nightmare, I sometimes want to go on and be sick but I stop myself. Perhaps I would feel better if I was just sick.


Thank goodness I'm still off work.......


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I pray and meditate hourly these days. It is the only thing that is keeping me going. It was bright red, which is why it freaked me out. Last pregnancy when I lost baby at almost 17 weeks I had bled bright red from a subchorionic hematoma at 9 weeks through about 13 weeks. Then when I miscarried I hemmorhaged in my tub and was passing out repeatedly when the ambulance came. Let's just say that I have some PTSD issues with bleeding in that area. Any bleeding.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,

Just read through this whole thread with a nice cup of (decaf) tea! Congratulations to everyone on their pregnancies :happydance:

I feel ready to join now.... Had a scan yesterday that showed me at 5+5 with a gorgeous fluttering heartbeat. Last weeks scan showed an empty sac but my Beta's were 12,408 so we were a bit worried!! Next scan is in 2 weeks time on April 8th because of my history of losses.

So, based on yesterday's scan I am due on November 19th. Started my injections today- Innohep (think that's the same as Clexane). Nurse did it today but am on my own from tomorrow :wacko: Am also taking aspirin and Duphaston (Progesterone tablets). Has anyone been told they should take Osteocare or similar when on the injections? A friend told me they weaken the bones....:shrug:

Hope everyone is feeling good today,
L
x


----------



## ginny83

Hi Lallie - I'm on Clexane but nothing was mentioned to me about bone density loss although they already know I'm taking calcium supplements. I did find this bit of info:

Osteoporosis (a reduction in bone density leading to bones which may fracture easily) has occurred after long-term treatment with a similar medicine called heparin. It is possible that this could happen with Clexane.


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks Ginny.... I wonder if 8 months is considered long term?? ;)


----------



## ginny83

yeah who knows! I'll be more like over 9 months for me - I started just before I was 4 weeks and I have to continue them for 6 weeks postpartum! Will be very well worth it!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Lallie and welcome. I'm on clexane too, I found this article after reading the posts above. If you click on the first search hit (NHS South Essex) - https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...98,d.d2k&fp=cce6d786ade8fedf&biw=1320&bih=666. 


I only had a glance through it but I think long term seems to be classed years, not 9 months which may help alleviate any worries. If you are on a good prenatal vitamin it should have additional calcium in it, also try to maintain or increase your dairy intake.

Once baby arrives I would also recommend some light weight bearing exercise to help strengthen the bones if there has been any depletion (I'm a personal trainer). Weight bearing exercise has been proven to help avoid osteoporosis in later life. This exercise can be as simple as power walking and all that exercise you will get lifting baby up and down and carrying them :winkwink:



I feel rotten ladies, a cold and a UTI building on top of everything. I have to laugh or I would cry :winkwink::haha:, I WILL NOT COMPLAIN. I was with my DS all day yesterday as he wasn't well and I am absolutely shattered today, but the good thing is he is feeling better today :happydance:


I'm getting worried about my scan on Thursday, I can't believe the timing of things to be honest and I am praying life will not be doubly cruel to me. On Good Friday last year I found out at a scan that my 6th pregnancy had died at 10 weeks :cry:, surely it couldnt happen again, albeit a day before Good Friday?:shrug: I know I have to remain positive but the apprehension in building already.


----------



## Storked

Lallie, I am on lovenox. I just take extra calcium. I will be on it for a long while :flower:

AngelS, :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Angel - I am really nervous about my appointment on Thursday. I think I am actually going to call the hospital tomorrow and just check that I will actually be getting a scan. I'm 99% sure they said weekly scans once I'm pg at my first appointment back in December with the clinic - but maybe I understood it wrong or something.

Been feeling sooo sick all day long - its horrible. Needles are getting a little bit easier to do. Still don't like actually putting the needle in, but it's not as bad as it was. The smell of the alcohol wipes are probably the worst thing about it - make me gag!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Ginny I hope this is it for you.


----------



## Isabelle'smum

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi Lallie and welcome. I'm on clexane too, I found this article after reading the posts above. If you click on the first search hit (NHS South Essex) - https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...98,d.d2k&fp=cce6d786ade8fedf&biw=1320&bih=666.
> 
> 
> I only had a glance through it but I think long term seems to be classed years, not 9 months which may help alleviate any worries. If you are on a good prenatal vitamin it should have additional calcium in it, also try to maintain or increase your dairy intake.
> 
> Once baby arrives I would also recommend some light weight bearing exercise to help strengthen the bones if there has been any depletion (I'm a personal trainer). Weight bearing exercise has been proven to help avoid osteoporosis in later life. This exercise can be as simple as power walking and all that exercise you will get lifting baby up and down and carrying them :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel rotten ladies, a cold and a UTI building on top of everything. I have to laugh or I would cry :winkwink::haha:, I WILL NOT COMPLAIN. I was with my DS all day yesterday as he wasn't well and I am absolutely shattered today, but the good thing is he is feeling better today :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm getting worried about my scan on Thursday, I can't believe the timing of things to be honest and I am praying life will not be doubly cruel to me. On Good Friday last year I found out at a scan that my 6th pregnancy had died at 10 weeks :cry:, surely it couldnt happen again, albeit a day before Good Friday?:shrug: I know I have to remain positive but the apprehension in building already.

My scan is on Thursday too angel, you're not alone was about this time last year we found out we had miscarried.

It seems strange somehow.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Isabells mum, here's hoping we both have a nicer Easter this year:hugs:


Ginny...that's a good idea about ringing. One week scans would be fab, the most they do here is fortnightly I think.


----------



## mowat

Had my second beta done this morning. Not sure about the numbers---289 last Thursday and 963 today. Hope they're alright. Not surprisingly, my scan didn't show anything (I'm less than 5 weeks). Hopefully the doctor calls today and tells me what she thinks. More waiting.


----------



## steph.

Lallie welcome! my next ultrasound is on the 9th of april, i'm already nervous!

good luck to everyone with their scan coming up this week!

mowat i put your numbers into this hcg calculator and it says the doubling time is nomal! https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## mowat

Thanks Steph. I like that!

Just tried that link myself---very cool.


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks for the support everyone- managed my first injection today :happydance: very proud!!! Wasn't as bad as I expected, now let's wait and see what kind of bruise I get from it!

Good luck to everyone having scans this week, sending lots of positive vibes and thoughts your way :hugs:

L
x


----------



## ..Julie..

Good luck to all those getting scans. I woke up this morning with a horrible headache... It goes along with the sore throat and itchy cough I've had for a couple days which I thought were my allergies flaring up... Not quite sure. I hope it simmers down some. Also had a little wave of nausea this morning. Not sure if that is ms right around the corner or part of this awful cold/allergy thing going on. Only time will tell. Might have to stop and get some Tylenol today.. If the headache persists. Can't work a long day with this going on. 

The weeks are still going by pretty slow! Counting down the days until may 1st doesn't make them go any quicker lol (that's my first scan) :(


----------



## steph.

Julie i've been getting headaches too. Hope you start feeling better soon! 

Dont even get me started on how slow these weeks are going! After i got moved back 4 days at my scan it feel like my pregnancy just stalled. I've been pregnant for a whole month, and i'm just 7 weeks.


----------



## Lallie81

I hear you!

Found out on March 9th and feel like I have known for about 3 months, not just 17 days!!! I am going to go crazy before my 12 week scan :wacko:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I woke up from a scary dream where I was bleeding and sobbing. I used the toilet and found no blood. My brain is trying to kill me.
I scheduled my first scan for next Friday April 5. They wanted me to wait until 10 weeks. I said no freaking way. My first mc was a blighted ovum. I NEED to know there is an actual baby in there ASAP.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, has anybody got any tips for dealing with ms? I've been in bed since yesterday, I now can't even keep water down although I am trying. I think I've got a UTI and the gp gave me antibiotics but I obviously can't take them. They also want a sample but I've only urinated once today as I'm so rough. 

A blooming head cold and constipation is making me feel a bit sorry for myself:haha:

At least DH has clicked I'm really struggling for a change:winkwink:


----------



## Goldy27

Are you ladies feeling alot of symptoms? I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and other than no period and peeing more frequently, I really do not feel much else. No cramping, no sore bbs, nothing. Its really starting to worry me as last time I felt twinges/light cramps the whole time and had really bad heartburn. Granted I lost that baby at 8 1/2 weeks, but I think if I had symptoms I would feel better. 

Should I be worried?


----------



## Angeltk42

Goldy27 said:


> Are you ladies feeling alot of symptoms? I will be 5 weeks tomorrow and other than no period and peeing more frequently, I really do not feel much else. No cramping, no sore bbs, nothing. Its really starting to worry me as last time I felt twinges/light cramps the whole time and had really bad heartburn. Granted I lost that baby at 8 1/2 weeks, but I think if I had symptoms I would feel better.
> 
> Should I be worried?

I have MS coming and going had almost two full days of no symptoms but they reared their ugly head again yesterday... You might be too early to start the symptoms because MS usually doesn't start till 6 weeks. So I wouldn't be concerned. Enjoy the sick free time now! lol But no symptoms defintely worry us all. Where you are in ur pregnancy seems accurate though missed period and peeing... you sound right on track in my opinion. My boobs hurt so bad sometimes I can't even stand taking a shower because getting water on them hurts... :( But I'm almost 9 weeks. Although I felt a little sick early on the real MS sickness didn't start until last week and I was 7 weeks!


----------



## larvalstalker

Morning sickness has really hit me hard this week. I have been living on soda crackers and water :( But I know it is all worth it! <3


----------



## larvalstalker

AwesomeSauce said:


> I woke up from a scary dream where I was bleeding and sobbing. I used the toilet and found no blood. My brain is trying to kill me.
> I scheduled my first scan for next Friday April 5. They wanted me to wait until 10 weeks. I said no freaking way. My first mc was a blighted ovum. I NEED to know there is an actual baby in there ASAP.

I have nightmares like that. Also ones where I just look down and see blood all over my stomach. I think nightmares are pretty normal after a MC. Are you seeing a therapist or anything to help you deal with the stress? *hugs*


----------



## AngelSerenity

Good luck to all having scans tomorrow x


----------



## MandaAnda

I finally got my booking appointment for next Friday when I'll be 9+2. And I got a scan date through for when I'll be 11+1 (a day too early for nuchal fold screening anyway but they insist on using LMP when I tell them I ovulate later). So, it is not the early reassurance scan my GP requested. I'll mention that when I ring tomorrow, as I can't make 11+1 anyway, as I'll be on a well deserved holiday!


----------



## ginny83

I had my scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :) I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) 

FF initally guessed I O on CD11 when I got a peak on the CBFM, then changed it to CD13 - I think CD11 was probably more right!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny... delighted for you!:happydance:



I too had a scan today and we have a heartbeat. The sac is also not being compromised by my possible uterine septum :happydance:. I was a little disappointed with the scan though as my RMC did it so quick I noticed he was a bit careless. One of the pointers to measure growth wasn't even at the end of the sac, I can clearly see this in the scan pic. He has put me at 7 weeks, when I should be 7 weeks 2 days from ovulation date so I'm trying to just bear in mind the scan could be slight human error and all is well :wacko:.


The next 3 weeks are my crunch period, back in a fortnight. There's no point me even posting the scan up girls as the scanner machine was pretty pants as well and it's not very clear xo


----------



## Angeltk42

YAY Ginny and Angel S congrats on your heartbeats!!! and your scans!! :) :happydance:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I decided to change my scan from next Friday to next Wednesday April 3. April 3 is my angel Sam's due date and I figure that it is going to be a hard, sad, sucky day. If the scan gives me good news it will brighten a sad day, and if it gives me bad news it will already be a horrible day. It is going to be hard to wait a week, but hopefully it will pass quickly. 

I am currently 6 weeks 3 days and starting to get nervous that I still don't have symptoms. My past pregnancies have yielded m/s by 6-7 weeks so I haven't been too concerned,but now I am getting to that mark and still feel too good. 

At what point did your pregnancy symptoms really kick in?


----------



## ready4family

Mine kicked in immediately, it's crazy that I KNOW I'm pregnant as soon as the egg implants. The severity of the symptoms have kicked in right around 6 weeks and I'm miserable pretty much all the time now at 6w5d. My friend reminded me today, just a few more weeks and you'll be feeling great! :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awesome, try not to worrry too much. With my DS I didnt have any symptoms, I only felt a little tired here and there. I actually didnt find out I was pregnant until I was after 8 weeks gone and even after that it was only tiredness and the slightess bit of nausea occasionally. If I had normal pregnancy symptoms before 8 weeks I would definitely of twigged xo


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations on the scans ladies! So glad they went well x :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I started to bleed today. Ultrasound confirmed that I am miscarrying again.
I feel so broken. So defeated.

How did you keep trying over and over again? How did you continue to risk putting yourselves through the anguish? I am so dead inside. Was there ever any explaination? Was there ever anything different you could do for the next time? Yet another scar on my heart.


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm so sorry to hear that :(

It is my lost little boy's due date on 3rd April too. I'll be thinking of you over the next week x


----------



## ginny83

MandaAnda said:


> Ok, I've updated everyone who's asked. Happy to do more.
> 
> I feel sick off and on throughout the entire day. Ugh. And bloated on occasion. I really hope I get a scan appointment through soon.

Can you please put me down as the 15th :) Even though I measured a day ahead of this date at my scan yesterday the dr still went with this EDD - and sounds good to me :)


----------



## steph.

Awesome i am so so sorry :( It must be so hard to go through this again. I hope you find the strength when you are ready to try again and get a beautiful rainbow who will make all this heartache worth it.

Ginny and AgelS congratulations on the ultrasound! AngelS i understand your frustration at being put back! I got put back 4 days and i can tell the measurement wasnt very accurate. It feel like this pregnancy is taking forever to go anywhere but at the end of the day, the baby will come when its ready and not because its at a particular gestation. My sister got put back almost a week and she was sure it wasnt right. Her baby was born at 36+6 weighing 7lbs.


----------



## steph.

Oh also today is the 2 year anniversary of when i found out i was miscarrying. I started bleeding and went for a scan. I was so happy to see a heartbeat but then they said the sac had dropped from the top of the uterus and was on its way out. But i feel ok actually. I have been pregnant for the same amount of time as with the mc and, this due date is only a day off what the angel would have been, so the fact that everything is going well so far, feels like i have made it through another milestone :)


----------



## MandaAnda

So sorry to hear that. I don't want to erase your info on the first page if you don't want me to. I'll happily put an angel smiley by it instead. You let me know. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Steph...thanks for the words. Yes it's hard with dates and panic sets in as being behind for me is a bad sign. I showed another thread the scan and they agree it's clear it's not measured properly so I feel better human error is at play. With my DS I measured 10 days behind until 6 months gone! 


Awesome sorry again, I posted some advice on the PARL thread xo 


I'm avoiding my edd manda until I'm a bit further and more confident xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hugs regarding the anniversary Steph. 

I now don't keep mine or try to remember as id be sad too many times throughout the year xo


----------



## teacup22

So sorry awesome. It's so so hard. 
Unfortunately no one can tell you how to continue but yourself :(
Talk to your dr and take care of yourself. 
I didn't know how I would cope after my Second miscarriage but here I am pregnant again.
:hugs:


----------



## steph.

AngelS, being measured behind is a bad sign for me too. I was expecting to be measuring 2 days behind because there was a 2 day window period when i could have ovulated, but not 4! I just hope these other 2 days are human error. I have an OB appointment on the 9th of April and think he will do an ultrasound. Just hope bean is ok.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

MandaAnda said:


> So sorry to hear that. I don't want to erase your info on the first page if you don't want me to. I'll happily put an angel smiley by it instead. You let me know. Big hugs. xxx

I don't know. Whatever you feel is best. Thanks


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear of your loss Awesome. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MandaAnda

AwesomeSauce said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that. I don't want to erase your info on the first page if you don't want me to. I'll happily put an angel smiley by it instead. You let me know. Big hugs. xxx
> 
> I don't know. Whatever you feel is best. ThanksClick to expand...

I'll put an angel smiley for now, as it feels right to me to honour these little ones while they were with us. But if you ever want me to remove it completely, just say. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## ready4family

I'm so sorry awesome hugs!! Give yourself time to grieve and when you're ready then you try again, that's all you can do. In the end my desire for a child wins after 2 losses myself. Hang in there <3


----------



## mowat

Does anyone else feel like they're going to "jinx" their pregnancy by getting a pregnancy ticker? Maybe after seeing a heartbeat on a u/s.

Went cross country skiing twice in the past two days and now I've got some lower abdomen/pelvic discomfort. Doesn't feel like anything serious, just stuff growing I guess.


----------



## anchor08

AwesomeSauce said:


> I started to bleed today. Ultrasound confirmed that I am miscarrying again.
> I feel so broken. So defeated.
> 
> How did you keep trying over and over again? How did you continue to risk putting yourselves through the anguish? I am so dead inside. Was there ever any explaination? Was there ever anything different you could do for the next time? Yet another scar on my heart.

I am so, so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I don't have any advice, just virtual hugs. You are so strong, you will get through this.


----------



## ..Julie..

mowat said:


> Does anyone else feel like they're going to "jinx" their pregnancy by getting a pregnancy ticker? Maybe after seeing a heartbeat on a u/s.
> 
> Went cross country skiing twice in the past two days and now I've got some lower abdomen/pelvic discomfort. Doesn't feel like anything serious, just stuff growing I guess.

I did when we first got the BFP this time around. But I thought about it and I decided I was going to treat this like my first pregnancy. Because I deserve to do those little exciting things for this baby, and if everything works out ok then I won't have any regrets of not doing these things out of fear and living every day for what it's worth. And this baby deserves that too. I am still scared. And I did things a little differently this time around. I haven't announced on fb but I did tell family and close friends and co workers that I was pregnant right away (last time I waited till almost 8 weeks) I needed that support if I miscarry again. I did pictures before weekly after I found out. Now I did one right after the BFP but am waiting for the heart beat to do the rest weekly. I like the ticker. It just makes me feel better about its growth each week. I have had just the one loss... So sometimes I'd just like to pretend to have a sliver of the "innocent bliss" that I had with my first pregnancy before experiencing loss. 

Everyone is different though. 

I've had some cramping still happening. It lasted most of the day yesterday I had to go to the restroom and check to make sure I hadn't started bleeding a couple of times but it was just the increased cm (sorry tmi). I had to undo my pants on the way home from work last night from the bloating. Lol just under 4 weeks until the dr appointment. Still seems like a million years away. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and will enjoy a nice weekend!


----------



## MandaAnda

Apart from the increased cm and the crampy twinges, I have this heavy feeling in my uterus, not overall in my abdomen. I remember this when quite pregnant with my son but not in all my 13+ weeks with my angel. Seems a bit odd to have this "full of baby" feeling at 8+3!


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean about going to the restroom to "check" Julie---I kept doing that yesterday, but just increased CM like MandaAnda said. I had to undo my pants yesterday too, and I'm only just over 5 weeks. Funny how I can't remember these symptoms from my previous successful pregnancy and then miscarriage.

We won't be telling anyone until around 12 weeks I think. Very few people knew about my last pregnancy, subsequent miscarriage, and prolonged recovery. We don't live near family and it just seemed weird to tell them on the phone or skype.

I like your attitude about the ticker Julie. I think I'll wait until my u/s. I think because my doctor kept saying she was ordering tests and an u/s to check on the "viability of this pregnancy" she's got me a little freaked out. I keep worrying the embryo will try to implant where I have scarring and I'll lose the pregnancy.


----------



## ..Julie..

I don't blame you for waiting mowat. If my dr said the same thing the way I've don't things so far would be completely different. When do you get your u/s?

The bloating is outrageous this time. I never had any with my last pregnancy through 12 weeks. So it's just so crazy. I walk passed my mirror in my bedroom and just be like "whoa! Where did that belly come from?!" Then I remember it's alllllll bloat and it's gone by morning. Such a tease haha.


----------



## mowat

Not sure when I'm getting another ultrasound. I had one at 4 weeks---obviously, nothing to see! Supposed to be getting another one soon. I'm hoping before 7 weeks.

When is your first?


----------



## jessiemum

Hi ladies, just wondering if I could join the group. I lost my little girl Jessie at 22+4wks as I went into premature labour on 2nd Nov 2012. I'm still recovering from the loss & we did not plan it but I became pregnant very quickly after, only 3 months later. I am due 5th of November & scaried everyday of the pregnancy. I've had my 12 weeks scan last week which was lovely to see the baby. I am having a cervicalstitch put in on 18th April, has anyone has one of these before?Andrée x


----------



## ..Julie..

Welcome Andree this is a very wonderful group of women who are so very supportive. So sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine losing that late in the prenancy. :( 

I don't even know when they will do the first ultrasound. My first appointment is just a blood draw and a urine sample... The one on may 1st is to hear the heartbeat. I had an ultrasound at that point in my last pregnancy but it was only because they didn't hear a heart beat :( I don't know if they do one during some of the testing in the first trimester or if I will not have one until mid pregnancy for anatomy. I would really just love to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## ginny83

The recurrent miscarriage clinic that I go to won't scan ladies before their 6 weeks, I guess it causes too much stress not to see a heartbeat. 

When I had the spotting though at 5 weeks, they suggested I go to emergency to get it checked out, but I didn't bother since it was only a tiny bit.


----------



## mamaofthree

:hugs:Hi all! 
Welcome Andree, and I'm so sorry for your loss. I think most women are scared going into pregnancy after loss. You must have had a really tough time the past few months. For me, getting preg again was the only thing that would fill the void, and help me get over my loss...dh keeps saying that's a really unhealthy reason for getting pregnant, but this baby will be loved sooo much! 

I still haven't heard a word from the midwives yet for a booking apt, and wish they would hurry up so I know when my 12week apt is. I have a scan booked for sat (ill be a day short of 9weeks) but the thought of it is giving me nightmares :( 

Xxx


----------



## steph.

welcome andree! So sorry for the loss of your little baby :(

how was everyones easter? i visited a friend in hospital who just had a baby and it was so lovely to hold a newborn:cloud9: I really hope this pregnancy tunrs into a baby. I get another scan in a week and if every thing is ok i think i'll start to relax a bit and tell my parents.


----------



## Storked

I had my scan today and it went great! I am feeling so much more hopeful <3


----------



## Angeltk42

Had first doc appt today and everything looked good doc said (until we get blood and other test results) so I will worry about things I have no idea about hahahah but he was a little concerned about my blood pressure which is weird because nurse said it was good but doc didnt like the bottom number and said he would have felt better if it was lower (118/84) was my blood pressure.... :( now I'm worried :( I always had perfect blood pressure and doc said yeah but that might not be the case in pregnancy! Great!!!! 

Storked so happy your scan went good!


----------



## steph.

Storked thats awesome news! Has your due date changed at all or was baby measuring right on time?

Angel high blood pressure is 140/90 so yours is still normal. You might also have had "white coat syndrome", being a bit nervous at the doctor's will raise your bp!


----------



## Angeltk42

steph. said:


> Storked thats awesome news! Has your due date changed at all or was baby measuring right on time?
> 
> Angel high blood pressure is 140/90 so yours is still normal. You might also have had "white coat syndrome", being a bit nervous at the doctor's will raise your bp!

Yeah it was my first time meeting the doc and I was super scared! He said it was normal he just wishes the bottom number was closer to 70! We will have to monitor.... Maybe the nurse sucks at taking bP I like the sound of human error ;)


----------



## mowat

Congratulations on your scan Storked! So exciting.


----------



## Storked

Mowat, thanks!

Angel, they should have taken your blood pressure again since your were scared! Mine was REALLY high before but after I saw the baby they took it again and it was normal. Try not to let them freak you out about it- I bet your blood pressure is great! :hugs:

Steph, was measuring a day ahead but keeping my due date the same :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello I'd love to join in . Congrats to everyone .. and soery dor everyone's losses .. My edd is nov 26 . Have been Bleeding off and on for a week but had an app and everything looked good on the u/s saw a small flicker on the screen but she says its to early to hear the heart beat . I measured at 6 weeks witch is a little further then I thought so hope all is well ..


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Mowat, thanks!
> 
> Angel, they should have taken your blood pressure again since your were scared! Mine was REALLY high before but after I saw the baby they took it again and it was normal. Try not to let them freak you out about it- I bet your blood pressure is great! :hugs:
> 
> Steph, was measuring a day ahead but keeping my due date the same :)

Yes I agree they should have taken again or better yet doc should have waited for next visit and when he saw my blood pressure going up THEN said something! Bc now I'm gonna be nervous everytime they take my pressure... Smh plus IT WAS NORMAL! Lol damn docs lol 

So happy u had a good scan :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Angel, that's crazy. An average adult BP is 120/80. A diastolic of 84 is hardly a worry. Are they looking for a problem?! Try taking it at the pharmacy if you don't have a cuff at home - you'd be more relaxed then, and it's likely to be a truer value. Also, if they use an automated cuff at he doctor's, rather than the one they pump up and use with a stethoscope, it's not as accurate. Insist on a manual BP. It's best practice.


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:



> Angel, that's crazy. An average adult BP is 120/80. A diastolic of 84 is hardly a worry. Are they looking for a problem?! Try taking it at the pharmacy if you don't have a cuff at home - you'd be more relaxed then, and it's likely to be a truer value. Also, if they use an automated cuff at he doctor's, rather than the one they pump up and use with a stethoscope, it's not as accurate. Insist on a manual BP. It's best practice.

I didn't think it was anything to worry about either especially considering I was nervous. I am Morbidly obese with a very high BMI and I find it funny he didn't say a word about my weight!!! lol 
I don't have a cuff at home and they did do manual BP. But I honestly think the nurse didn't do it right. She didn't seem to be paying close attention and she happened to write in my Electronic chart that I had 9 day cycles... with a length of 6 days... UM i would kill myself!! lol Could you imagine having your period every 9 days with only 3 days of non period! hahaha. She was a little off her game yesterday. In my opinion. I'm not going to worry unless it goes above 90. But I should get a cuff at home I don't exactly know how to take my own BP though. But I'm willing to learn. 

I want to start Prenatal Yoga.... can't find a class in my area though :( 

Oh manda I meant to tell you the doc kept original EDD of 11/1/13 :) So I was wrong for the first page 
Thanks so much!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Angel, any pharmacy will have automated BP machines you can use at home, or you can order one online. But what you need to ensure (as does the nurse at the doctor's office) is that the cuff is the right size. With you being a fluffier lady, you need a cuff that complements you. ;) If they use too small or too big a cuff, they won't get the correct reading anyway (there are lines on cuffs that show if they're too big or small on the person, and it's simple to change them over). x


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:


> Angel, any pharmacy will have automated BP machines you can use at home, or you can order one online. But what you need to ensure (as does the nurse at the doctor's office) is that the cuff is the right size. With you being a fluffier lady, you need a cuff that complements you. ;) If they use too small or too big a cuff, they won't get the correct reading anyway (there are lines on cuffs that show if they're too big or small on the person, and it's simple to change them over). x

Well I am well aware of the wrong size cuff problem. Years ago they used a too small cuff on me and it showed me through the roof with High BP. It was a mess. Never went back to that doctor because they were obviously too stupid to realize their mistake. My new doctor knew that cuff size effected the reading and told me to always ask for the large cuff. That's one brownie point I have to give me OBgyn his first question to the nurse was "did you use the large adult cuff on her" and even said that if it wasn't big enough it could show higher than normal readings. However, the nurse did use the large cuff because I demanded it. lol But I also feel the nurse didn't secure the cuff properly around my arm. It felt too loose at top and tighter near my elbow. Idk if that effects the reading but i'm sure it might. 

Do you know if the pharmacies etc have the larger cuff??


----------



## MandaAnda

Yes, if it's not on properly, it can affect the reading.

I'd look online to see what they stock. If they don't, eBay or Amazon should.


----------



## Angeltk42

will do! Thanks Manda! :hugs:


----------



## steph.

I've just found the heartbeat with my doppler! I'm so happy I was stating to get paranoid about a mmc :happydance:
Maxsmum welcome! So sorry for the loss of little max:(


----------



## Angeltk42

I was thinking about getting a doppler. Which one do you have Steph? and are they relatively easy to use? I'm a BIG girl so i'm scared I won't be able to hear a heartbeat through all my blubber HAHA or as Manda says my FLUFF! lol :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Are dopplers expensive?


----------



## ready4family

I saw one on amazon.com for $30 that had amazing reviews. I don't think I'm going to get one, I'd get very obsessive with it ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

You can get them second hand on eBay, very cheap.

Angel, it is fluff! ;) When I was little, my Mammaw would complain about being fat, and I always reminded her it was fluffiness, which was nice to cuddle up to! I try to keep my Southernisms, even though I've lived in the UK for 10+ years now.


----------



## Angeltk42

That is so PRECIOUS!!!hehehe I am an expert cuddler! hahaha


----------



## mowat

Waiting for the u/s department to call with my appointment. RING PHONE!


----------



## pinkpickle

Thanks to a helping hand from Maxparedesmom, I'd like to join if I may. =) 
 
Had a MC late November at 7 weeks with no symptoms or warning, just gone.

Today I am exactly 7 weeks again, waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm even terrified of going to the doctor. Not only because I don't have insurance, just moved to Portland and don't have a doctor yet, but because the last time I got all giddy, skipping to my first OB appointment, I was by myself, dreams crushed as I watched on the overhead screen while my doc told me he couldn't find the heartbeat. 

I keep telling my DH that I'm just going to wait it out until I'm certain that it's safe to get excited. But at the rate I'm going, I'll be in the delivery room going "Ok honey, you can call your mom now." lol


----------



## Storked

pinkpickle said:


> Thanks to a helping hand from Maxparedesmom, I'd like to join if I may. =)
> 
> Had a MC late November at 7 weeks with no symptoms or warning, just gone.
> 
> Today I am exactly 7 weeks again, waiting for the other shoe to drop. I'm even terrified of going to the doctor. Not only because I don't have insurance, just moved to Portland and don't have a doctor yet, but because the last time I got all giddy, skipping to my first OB appointment, I was by myself, dreams crushed as I watched on the overhead screen while my doc told me he couldn't find the heartbeat.
> 
> I keep telling my DH that I'm just going to wait it out until I'm certain that it's safe to get excited. But at the rate I'm going, I'll be in the delivery room going "Ok honey, you can call your mom now." lol

Oh I understand your fear! Not sure if there will ever be a time that the OB office won't be scary- at least for that first time back. Even though it will be a different OB the scary memories are still there :hugs:

Welcome to Max's mom as well :flower:


----------



## Storked

Mowat, did they call yet?


----------



## Storked

Ladies who are on injectable blood thinners- have you ever flown pregnant? I leave in 3 days and I have no idea how to dispose of my needles while I am gone :-/


----------



## mowat

No, no call. Think I'll call the doctor and make sure they remembered to forward the referral. I'm turning into that crazy patient already!


----------



## mowat

Doctor never sent the referral. The receptionist said she'd get another doctor to take a look and send one in. Good thing I called!


----------



## Storked

mowat said:


> Doctor never sent the referral. The receptionist said she'd get another doctor to take a look and send one in. Good thing I called!

Gosh that would make me so mad!


----------



## MandaAnda

Storked said:


> Ladies who are on injectable blood thinners- have you ever flown pregnant? I leave in 3 days and I have no idea how to dispose of my needles while I am gone :-/

I would say to make sure you have the prescription (maybe even a note from the doctor), of course. I'd ring the airline as well, as there will be others on anticoagulants and insulin that have flown, so they should know what's required. Maybe your doctor or pharmacy can supply you with a small sharps bin.


----------



## pinkpickle

Thanks Storked. 

Even though I have a wonderful and supportive DH, i really hesitate to constantly inundate him with my obsessive worry. He wants this as bad as I do, I hate to have him as worried as me, too. 

I don't feel like anything is wrong this time. Last time..... I guess I had my motherly instinct that something was amiss. I had called to make an appointment with my OB early on and was really annoyed when the rude receptionist told me that I had to wait 6 more weeks to be seen. I was blown away. But at 7 weeks, I called in a panic, DEMANDING that I be seen right away. There was nothing to lead me to believe anything was wrong, I just felt like things weren't right, and I wanted proof otherwise. 

I hate the doctor. 
I'm still even avoiding looking for one, and I know I need to.


----------



## steph.

I've got the angelsounds doppler and only paid about $30 for it. I found my dd at 9+6 but i have a theory that with the 2nd baby people find it earlier! Its pretty easy to use, you just squirt a bit a jelly and put the probe on and start searching for it. When you hear the baby, theres no mistaking it. The heart rate is really fast, about 150bpm and sounds like a horse or train.


----------



## steph.

pinpickle i know what you mean. with my mc i felt the same- i just KNEW something was wrong from the start eventhough i only mc at 8 weeks. with my daughter i was petrified but the feeling was different.


----------



## ginny83

Storked said:


> Ladies who are on injectable blood thinners- have you ever flown pregnant? I leave in 3 days and I have no idea how to dispose of my needles while I am gone :-/

I had to fly a couple of days after I started my injections, I just took and empty sharps box with me (I was only away for 1 night though!) and the airline didn't care at all.


----------



## ginny83

Had another scan today - bubs still looking good measuring 8 weeks. So growing perfectly on target :)

MS is still as horrible as ever! Really struggling with it, at least I'll be spewing with a bit of a smile tonight!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Great news Ginny!


Storked... with me in the UK I have to get a letter from my haemotologist regarding the needles presecription. I have actually been staying at my parents for the past week (personal issues) and I have not used a sharps box. I have been putting the top back on the needles and putting them back into their holders, I am them disposing of them into my main sharps box when I get home. You can get small portable sharps boxes so ask for one of those and your letter / prescription. It's better to be prepared as I do know that people have got turned away or had to lose their medication, it all depends on the airline and the staff on duty!

Enjoy your trip xo


----------



## Storked

I ended up calling TSA and they recommended that for international flights I leave all of my medication in it's packaging with the prescription information listed on it :-/
Will go look for a travel Sharp's container!


----------



## Storked

But I still have no idea how the Bangkok airport will handle my medication. :(


----------



## AngelSerenity

Do you nor have to keep your medication in your hand luggage?


----------



## AngelSerenity

I lived in Japan before storked, the airports are usually very thorough and if you have all your papers you should be ok. I had to take injections in as well x


----------



## ginny83

I think as long as it's all clearly labeled you'll be fine.

My family travel to Asia (mainly Thailand) fairly frequently for holidays and none of them have any troubles with medication. My dad is not on injectables and but other tablets and had never had a problem and my brother is a diabetic and never had a problem with taking his needles over there.

Do you have a copy of any reports with results indicating that you need to be on them? What I was thinking you could do as a back up is bring those along with you and then if for some reason your meds get taken off you, you can visit a doctor in bangkok and get some more. I've found Bagnkok chemists/hospitals that look after tourists to be fantastic!


----------



## Storked

I called my OB and tomorrow I get to go in and pick up a letter, a business card, and my history. Just in case.
Will also get a small Sharp's container then too!
Already picked up compression hose today. Guess I am ready to fly.

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## ginny83

what do you do with your used needles at the moment?


----------



## Storked

I dispose of them in a big Sharps container. Too big and bulky to bring with. Wouldn't have room in luggage for much else :)


----------



## ginny83

Ah, the ones I have must be a small size ones! Nearly filled one box up already which is a bit exciting haha


----------



## Storked

Mine still isn't full and it has nearly 4 months worth of needles lol! Yours must be the size I need for the trip Ginny! :)


----------



## ginny83

it probably is! I've done around 30 injections so far, and I think it'll fit around 40. I have another box that's empty but it's even smaller!

I'm a bit nervous in taking it back to the hospital to exchange it for another box - will feel a bit weird carrying around a box full of used needles in my handbag!


----------



## mowat

Thank goodness I finally got a call about my ultrasound! What a relief. Monday morning at 9:30. I'll be 6 weeks and 4 days so hopefully we'll see a hearbeat. Feel like I'm going to throw up now!


----------



## ready4family

Yay!!! U/s went amazing!! Baby has hb of 174 and measuring perfectly at 7w6d. So blessed!!!


----------



## ginny83

Great news ready!


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Ready!


----------



## ready4family

Thanks ladies! I immediately started crying... I posted a pic in my ttc journal, feel free to check it out :)


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Ready---what a great photo!


----------



## anchor08

Hi ladies, I've been lurking here for a while just keeping up on how you all are doing, but I just had a rotten time today and had to vent. I've been waiting very patiently until 8 weeks to get a scan, called the office today and they won't schedule me until the 25th. And it's not just because the office is busy, my GP wouldn't give me a referral for the scan until I'm further along (even though I'm paying out of pocket). What the heck? It's hard enough waiting through the first few weeks when a scan might not show a heartbeat and would be inconclusive...but at 8+2 there's plenty to see, and whether or not there's a heartbeat and it's measuring on schedule (or freak, whether there's a baby there, my miscarriage was a blighted ovum that my body didn't figure out until 9+4) would be very helpful information! 

Had a good cry about that, now just trying to focus on the fact that as far as I know everything's fine, no bleeding/spotting/cramps, mild to moderate symptoms depending on the day, can feel my uterus getting harder, etc. I know you ladies will understand how upsetting that was though!


----------



## mowat

Had my scan today and it doesn't look good. Just a small gestational sac measuring about 5 weeks. I should be 6+4. Going for bloodwork to check my levels, but I'm assuming we're done again.

Destroyed.


----------



## ginny83

oh I'm sorry to hear that mowat xx


----------



## Angeltk42

mowat said:


> Had my scan today and it doesn't look good. Just a small gestational sac measuring about 5 weeks. I should be 6+4. Going for bloodwork to check my levels, but I'm assuming we're done again.
> 
> Destroyed.

isn't it still possible that u ovulated late? Have faith! If your levels are within range and going up all hope is not lost.. Wait for your level results before u give up hope! Praying for you!


----------



## anchor08

Oh no, I'm so sorry Mowat, I'm devastated for you. Let us know how the bloodwork goes if you can, we'll all be hoping for a miracle.


----------



## steph.

I am so sorry mowat :( As angel said, is it possible you ovulated late? My actual dates are 9 days off my lmp dates and another ultrasound today showed baby is doing well and measuring 9+1.


----------



## AngelSerenity

ready4family said:


> Thanks ladies! I immediately started crying... I posted a pic in my ttc journal, feel free to check it out :)

Congrats Ready, lovely pic as well xo



anchor08 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking here for a while just keeping up on how you all are doing, but I just had a rotten time today and had to vent. I've been waiting very patiently until 8 weeks to get a scan, called the office today and they won't schedule me until the 25th. And it's not just because the office is busy, my GP wouldn't give me a referral for the scan until I'm further along (even though I'm paying out of pocket). What the heck? It's hard enough waiting through the first few weeks when a scan might not show a heartbeat and would be inconclusive...but at 8+2 there's plenty to see, and whether or not there's a heartbeat and it's measuring on schedule (or freak, whether there's a baby there, my miscarriage was a blighted ovum that my body didn't figure out until 9+4) would be very helpful information!
> 
> Had a good cry about that, now just trying to focus on the fact that as far as I know everything's fine, no bleeding/spotting/cramps, mild to moderate symptoms depending on the day, can feel my uterus getting harder, etc. I know you ladies will understand how upsetting that was though!

Anchor, I can't believe the insensitivity:growlmad:. If you dont mind me asking how many MCs have you had? Normally after 2, 3 maximum you get closer observation. :hugs:it isnt easy but keep positive, you baby needs you to :hugs:




mowat said:


> Had my scan today and it doesn't look good. Just a small gestational sac measuring about 5 weeks. I should be 6+4. Going for bloodwork to check my levels, but I'm assuming we're done again.
> 
> Destroyed.

Mowat I agree with the other ladies, did you ovulate late? With my DS I measured 10 days behind LMP until I got to 6 months gone. I'm thinking of you but I hear what you are saying and I pray that the outcome is a positive one:hugs:


----------



## ginny83

When's your next scan Angel?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thursday Ginny, I'm getting nervous already and trying to prepare myself. These next 3 weeks are crunch time for me as most of my MCs happen at 10-12 weeks.

What day do you go? I think you are weekly on a Thursday?

How are you feeling? How's the clexane injections going? I still hesitate doing them but they are definitely getting a bit easier, I only have a couple of big bruises and a few pin prick ones now!


----------



## ginny83

Yeah mine are on thursday too, feel nervous about it although it's between 12-16 weeks that I'm really scared about. Also nervous about the fact the really most people "graduate" my clinic by 14 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll let me keep going for a few more weeks to keep my sanity over that period. Trying not to think about the future too much though

Injections are going ok - putting the needle in had hurt the past couple of times. No reason for it though, not doing anything differently so I think it's just one of those things!

The MS is killing me - can't wait for it to go away!!


----------



## ready4family

Mowat I'm so very sorry :( I've gone through the same thing, if you need an ear, feel free to PM me. In the meantime, I will pray for a miracle.


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, Mowat, I'm really hoping for a positive outcome for you.


----------



## anchor08

Thanks Angel, fortunately I've only had one miscarriage so I know that doesn't make extra care "medically necessary", but our emotions have such a huge impact on our and the baby's health, so I wish the fact that it's "emotionally necessary" would carry some weight! I'm okay though, I'll get through it. I'm pretty tough about things I'm expecting even if they're very difficult, but then I can break down easily if more gets thrown in on top of that -- hence doing pretty well waiting until 8 weeks but really being thrown by having to wait almost 3 more.


----------



## ..Julie..

:hugs: mowat...Hoping and praying for you. 

I know how you feel Anchor. my first appointment isn't scheduled until 10 weeks.. and its still just a blood draw and urine sample. I'm getting in early to hear the heartbeat only because my dr is on vacation so I only have to wait until may 1st for that and i'll be 10+6wk. It seems like forever away. 

Every once and awhile I'm gagging Ive been sick once before bed.. but nothing compared to my last pregnancy. Some food textures will get me a little bit. I can't eat string cheese like before or yogurt with chunks of berries. I'm crossing my fingers it will stay this way though. My last pregnancy I was throwing up 4+ times a day and lost 10 pounds. My weight has been steady this time and I'm trying to eat small snacks with protein through out the day. Also been chewing on cinnamon gum like a crazy person. But it helps through the times of nausea I've had. My nipples are extremely sensitive and I've had a little lower back pain the last couple of days. Nothing extreme just enough to notice. 

I'm just so anxious to finally see the dr and hear a heartbeat... I just want that so bad.


----------



## ready4family

Had my first "pregnancy" appt with my Dr today, I was able to hear the heartbeat! I didn't think they'd be able to find it as I'm not even 9 weeks yet, but they did! Music to my ears :D


----------



## Angeltk42

ready4family said:


> Had my first "pregnancy" appt with my Dr today, I was able to hear the heartbeat! I didn't think they'd be able to find it as I'm not even 9 weeks yet, but they did! Music to my ears :D

sweetest sound I ever heard myself!! :) So happy you had a great visit and got to hear heartbeat!!!


----------



## ..Julie..

ready4family said:


> Had my first "pregnancy" appt with my Dr today, I was able to hear the heartbeat! I didn't think they'd be able to find it as I'm not even 9 weeks yet, but they did! Music to my ears :D

I can't wait for that!!! 

So happy that you were able to hear it. What a special surprise to hear it that early!


----------



## ginny83

Had my weekly scan today - everything was great :) Bubs had a lovely heartbeat and we could even see him wriggling a little bit! Could also see little arm and leg buds.

Very happy today :)

Angel, can't wait to hear how your scan went


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey ladies I am having a fabulous day for a change!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: My scan went perfectly this morning, I am measuring 9 wks 3 days which is perfect against ovulation date:cloud9:. Mr RMC knows that this is my crunch time so he is going to do another scan next week to help reassure me:thumbup:.





Plus I have just had a phone call that I got the job for the interview I attended yesterday!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::happydance::cloud9:



I have another interview this afternoon for the same organisation and I had to have the awkward conversation 'I want the job but do you mind if I see how I perform in this other interview?' I dont know how it's seen in reality? Both positions play to my strengths and I really cannot tell what one I prefer at this stage. If by some miracle I perform well today what a lovely predicament to be in! The advantages for the role I have been offered is that it is slightly closer to home so less traffic and it would be a great challenge, the other role I'm going for today is in the city centre and while it plays on my strengths it is more a research/strategic planning role. The job I have just got is more an operational type role. Loads to think about:winkwink:.





Have a good day ladies, isnt it amazing how your life can change in a day??? I pray this is the end of my bad phase and things are now looking up :thumbup: xoxo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Julie and Anchor... hang in there, I just try to take a day at the time and not think about appointments ages away, although it is so hard. This is my 8th pregnancy and only the second time I have had close monitoring so I know how you feel :hugs:


Mowat.... I hope you are ok:hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan yesterday morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:


> Everything ok so far at my 10 week reassurance scan yesterday morning. Whew! Measuring 10+3, which matches LMP. But I'm sticking with 10 weeks since I know when I ovulated.

Look at your baby!!! I love it!!! I want to see mine again!! I need to know everything is ok and still on track. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## usamom

I'd love to join you! My rainbow baby is due on 11/10. I'm a single mom by choice and conceived all my pregnancies with a sperm donor and IUI. Have a happy five year old and hoping for just one more baby to complete our little family.

Had an ultrasound last week and baby measured almost ten days ahead. Not sure what that means- hope its nothing bad.


----------



## Angeltk42

usamom said:


> I'd love to join you! My rainbow baby is due on 11/10. I'm a single mom by choice and conceived all my pregnancies with a sperm donor and IUI. Have a happy five year old and hoping for just one more baby to complete our little family.
> 
> Had an ultrasound last week and baby measured almost ten days ahead. Not sure what that means- hope its nothing bad.

Welcome! That's awesome I was going to go the sperm donor route but then I met a guy and bam hahaha but he is turning out to be a sperm donor anyway but it's all good ;) single mom's have superpowers I know mine did! ;)


----------



## ..Julie..

Welcome!!!


Oh my goodness the heartburn the last 2 days!!!! It's horrible!!


----------



## usamom

Julie- I didn't even know what heartburn was until a few weeks ago! Never had it with my first pregnancy. But oh my-
Not fun!


Hang in there!


----------



## ..Julie..

I had it pretty bad my last pregnancy. It just showed its ugly face yesterday which is later than last time. I hope it settles down a bit.


----------



## usamom

I keep reminding myself "symptoms are good- shows you've got a strong pregnancy going on"... But I do feel for ya! Hope it lets up son or you find something that works!


----------



## ginny83

how's this for a symptom - I've developed a thrombosed hemorrhoid :( very, very sore and apparently commonly occur during pregnancy :(


----------



## usamom

ginny83 said:


> how's this for a symptom - I've developed a thrombosed hemorrhoid :( very, very sore and apparently commonly occur during pregnancy :(

Oh yikes, Ginny.... :dohh: I'm searching my soul for positive encouragement for that and I can't find anything. :shrug: Sounds miserable! Hope it gets better. How do you make it go away?


----------



## ginny83

Well I got some cream, hopefully that works! If it doesnt I have to go back in a few days and see what other treatments they can do :(


----------



## AngelSerenity

Oh Ginny I feel your pain but I'm just not as bad as you. I suffer from recurrent bouts of piles, I now must have a fissure that just doesnt get the chance to heal. In every pregnancy I have had the constipation is woeful, I swear it's God's way of preparing us for labour! I have started taking Fibrogel twice a day which is helping a bit, are you taking anything? I think I have a really bad internal fissure already and the blood is so bad it drips into the toilet bowl for about 5-10mins after a movement and I'm very tender and yes some swelling externally :growlmad::cry:. The doctor said there is little she can do at the moment so I am very interested to see if you can get some other treatment.


I dont know if you get it where you are but the best cream I have found here in the UK is called Preparation H, it's actually a gel and it's brill. It takes away the swelling, itching and soreness as well as being cooling, awwwhhhh relief :winkwink::blush::haha:.


Sorry girls, the joys of pregnancy eh?


xo


----------



## ginny83

Well my GP got me to get some over the counter cream from the the chemist. It must be similar to Preparation H. It started bleeding today, but does feel a bit better. Ugh! I just wish I didn't have to deal with it :( I'm going to go back to the GP tomorrow to make sure the cream is working and the bleeding is OK. 

In some positive news. Had another scan today. Bubs was great and measuring 10+1. Bit nervous for next week as the clinic is closed due to a public holiday, which means I have to wait 2 weeks for my next scan!

https://i50.tinypic.com/otez3q.jpg


----------



## Storked

Ginny and Angel- OUCH ladies! Haha Preparation H was my grandpa's cure-all. Ever see My Big Fat Greek Wedding and how the dad was always spraying people with Windex? That was my gramps with Preparation H. We buried him with it :) does wonders if you have bags under your eyes!

Hi to everyone- still overseas but leaving soon and will have loads to catch up on :flower:


----------



## larvalstalker

Awww Ginny and Angel I am so sorry you guys are going through such a rough time *hugs*

My morning sickness eased off for a few days so I thought the placenta was taking over and helping out... yesterday I got the worst morning sickness ever and it lasted nearly all day! :( But at least it is a sign of a healthy pregnancy right? Blaaahhh... TT__TT


----------



## sunnysun

:hi: all,

Just found this thread, can I join too?

I have 3 miscarriages and I'm now 8 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I'm on daily bloody thinning injections, been spotting the last few days and terrified!
Everything changes when you go through a miscarriage I guess, I just want time to fly!


----------



## Angeltk42

sunnysun said:


> :hi: all,
> 
> Just found this thread, can I join too?
> 
> I have 3 miscarriages and I'm now 8 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I'm on daily bloody thinning injections, been spotting the last few days and terrified!
> Everything changes when you go through a miscarriage I guess, I just want time to fly!

Welcome!!! Yeah it sure does... I want the innocence back of not knowing the feeling of loss after a MC. But since we can't go back in time. We come on here and get emotional support from a group of lovely lovely ladies! :)


----------



## Storked

Welcome sunny and so sorry for your losses :hugs: will keep you in your prayers. It must be so scary to be spotting honey


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, sun! 

Anyone who needs their EDDs added to the first post or edited, just post with the date. :)


----------



## anchor08

Welcome Sunny, I saw on the other thread that you had some spotting but got checked out and it's all fine? That's great! Such a scary time, but this is a great place to feel supported.


----------



## larvalstalker

Welcome Sunny! <3

Tomorrow is my first prenatal... I will be 10w5d along and I am super terrified. I hate my doctor, I have had him since I was little and he is rude and thinks every woman should be a stick.
Anyway, I am high risk due to previous loss, being "bigger", and having a kidney disease but he is refusing to send me to a specialist or even to an OB/GYN until over halfway through the pregnancy. I have twins on both sides of my family, plus worries about miscarriage... so I just want an early U/S but he won't do that. Soooo tomorrow my OH and I are going to go tomorrow and ask, sternly, to get some proper care.

Aside from that... I am scared he might try to find the heartbeat (he has the equipment in his office) and I am so scared he is going to say there is none and the baby is gone. Realistically that is kind of silly because there has been no change in my symptoms and I have no pain or spotting. During my last pregnancy I spotted very heavily from the moment I found out so I knew something was wrong.

Sorry for the semi-rant... I'm just nervous. I didn't even make it to my first prenatal with Lima Bean.


----------



## anchor08

Hi LarvalStalker, we're only one day apart! I'm sorry about your GP, they can be a real pain...seems like sometimes their knowledge and recommendations are a bit out of date but they're the doctor so they think what they know is right. For instance, mine wouldn't refer me for an early reassurance scan at 8 weeks because "you can't always find the heartbeat that early". Um, yeah, not so much. I hope the appointment goes well, and if you can explain to your partner ahead of time exactly what you want and why, I'm sure they can really help advocate for you.

I have an appointment with my gynaecologist tomorrow (10+5), so I should finally get a scan then. These last few weeks have been miserable! I also miscarried my first pregnancy, but not until 9+5 even though it was a blighted ovum, so it's been driving me crazy to not have the information that at least there's a baby in there this time. Hoping for the best though!


----------



## grich2011

I ladies I am due November 10th I have had 2 miscarriages, the last one was the end of February. They have me on progesterone supplements and they seem to be helping so far. I am very nervous to be stopping them in a few weeks. Lately I just feel like something is going to go wrong and im so scared :(


----------



## usamom

Hi grich! I'm due the exact same day as you.. Right now I'm all in a bit of a panic because I've lost my pregnancy symptoms. No nausea, fatigue, sense of smell seems normal, etc. how are you feeling?


----------



## ..Julie..

Welcome to all the new ladies! This is a wonderful group of supportive ladies here. I'm starting to get really nervous for my appointments coming up. My first is Friday but just a blood draw a week from today is the heartbeat which Is what I'm most nervous for. It's coming up soon and I want to be so excite but considering its when we found out we lost the last baby it's really hard to be excited... Trying to stay positive!


----------



## grich2011

usamom said:


> Hi grich! I'm due the exact same day as you.. Right now I'm all in a bit of a panic because I've lost my pregnancy symptoms. No nausea, fatigue, sense of smell seems normal, etc. how are you feeling?

Being on the progesterone my symptoms should be intensified but they havent been bad only a few days of morning sickness and tired oh and very crabby lol. I have an appointment next week to hear the heartbeat and I'm going to ask for another ultrasound. I have a doppler but if I can't find the heartbeat I freak, my husband is trying to keep me calm but it just doesn't work :) I can't wait until 13 weeks! Have you told people yet? I have told close friends that know about my miscarriages but not family yet I'm planning on telling my mom on Mother's Day I'm just nervous that after I tell people it won't work out.:nope:


----------



## ..Julie..

Going in for the first appointment today! Just bloodwork but it means only 5 more days till my appointment with the dr to hear the heartbeat! Not nervous at all for today but getting slightly nervous for next Wednesday. 

How's everyone feeling?? 

Right now I'm just dealing with a lot of phlem and a runny nose. But the phlem as really made the gag reflux kick in!


----------



## grich2011

I called the doctor yesterday and told her that I was nervous and wanted to get a scan and I figured most people do around 12 weeks so I should to :) so she set me up an ultrasound for Monday I can't wait! I have been doing pretty good just headaches are getting to me ugh.


----------



## Storked

Julie, can't wait until you hear the heartbeat!

I am sicker now than I have been. And my boobs hurt. Appointment on Monday. Pretty excited. Hope all looks well. I am so much closer to the second tri!


----------



## Storked

Grich, I had the headaches bad yesterday! Are you dehydrated honey?


----------



## grich2011

Storked said:


> Grich, I had the headaches bad yesterday! Are you dehydrated honey?

That is definitely a possibility because it is so hard for me to drink enough :( then when I do I have to pee a ton lol


----------



## Storked

grich2011 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Grich, I had the headaches bad yesterday! Are you dehydrated honey?
> 
> That is definitely a possibility because it is so hard for me to drink enough :( then when I do I have to pee a ton lolClick to expand...

I hear ya! I have the same problem :hugs:


----------



## grich2011

Storked said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Grich, I had the headaches bad yesterday! Are you dehydrated honey?
> 
> That is definitely a possibility because it is so hard for me to drink enough :( then when I do I have to pee a ton lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya! I have the same problem :hugs:Click to expand...

When are you due


----------



## Storked

grich2011 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Grich, I had the headaches bad yesterday! Are you dehydrated honey?
> 
> That is definitely a possibility because it is so hard for me to drink enough :( then when I do I have to pee a ton lolClick to expand...
> 
> I hear ya! I have the same problem :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When are you dueClick to expand...

The 8th though I will be induced at 39 weeks


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you for your warm welcome!

At one stage I thought I was the only one worried about how this pregnancy is going!

I'm 9 weeks 1 day and scared, my next scan is on Monday so finger crossed.

Grich and storked you also on monday for a scan! can't wait to hear all about your scan, send us the pic!
Julie only few days unti days, hang on there, this is when I want time to fly!


----------



## sunnysun

Lavarstalker how did your appointment go?


----------



## Storked

Yep sunny it will be time for your scan before you know it!


----------



## grich2011

Is anyone taking prometrium?


----------



## anchor08

Not me, what is it? Also, your scan pic is so cute! How far along were you then?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi everybody, just checking in. Life is a bit manic with me at the moment but the good news is all is looking good with bubs.

Take care everybody and speak soon x


----------



## grich2011

anchor08 said:


> Not me, what is it? Also, your scan pic is so cute! How far along were you then?

Thanks it was at 9 weeks I have another one today I can't wait! Promethium is for people who don't make enough progesterone on their own that's what caused my 2 miscarriages they think.


----------



## MandaAnda

My NT scan is tomorrow. Eeeek!

Anyone need adding to the first post?


----------



## anchor08

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi everybody, just checking in. Life is a bit manic with me at the moment but the good news is all is looking good with bubs.
> 
> Take care everybody and speak soon x

Glad to hear everything's going well. Did you have a recent appointment or do you have one coming up?



grich2011 said:


> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> Not me, what is it? Also, your scan pic is so cute! How far along were you then?
> 
> Thanks it was at 9 weeks I have another one today I can't wait! Promethium is for people who don't make enough progesterone on their own that's what caused my 2 miscarriages they think.Click to expand...

Ooh, can't wait for the new pics! The 9-week one makes me think of a gummy bear (hopefully you don't mind) but this time it will really look like a baby!



MandaAnda said:


> My NT scan is tomorrow. Eeeek!
> 
> Anyone need adding to the first post?

Can't wait to see/hear the report!


----------



## grich2011

grich2011 said:


> anchor08 said:
> 
> 
> Not me, what is it? Also, your scan pic is so cute! How far along were you then?
> 
> Thanks it was at 9 weeks I have another one today I can't wait! Promethium is for people who don't make enough progesterone on their own that's what caused my 2 miscarriages they think.Click to expand...

Ooh, can't wait for the new pics! The 9-week one makes me think of a gummy bear (hopefully you don't mind) but this time it will really look like a baby]

Lol that is a good way to put it:)


----------



## Storked

Saw my OB today and got to listen to baby's HB. All seems to be going well! Next appointment she is sending me to a specialist since I am high-risk


----------



## sunnysun

Here is my 9th week one taken today, another little bear?


----------



## sunnysun

Storked- why are you high risk?

I'm getting monitored closely as im on daily injections for blood clot disorder.


----------



## grich2011

Just had my 12 week scan everything looked good we were able to see the arms and fingers it wasn't moving around as much as it was at 9 weeks probably sleeping :) 2 more weeks until I tell the family I can't wait!


----------



## Storked

sunnysun said:


> Storked- why are you high risk?
> 
> I'm getting monitored closely as im on daily injections for blood clot disorder.

Cute baby!
Yup, I have a blood clotting disorder and am on lovenox. I have a pretty serious family history of blood clots during pregnancy


----------



## anchor08

sunnysun said:


> View attachment 606893
> 
> 
> Here is my 9th week one taken today, another little bear?

Totally! I love it.



Storked said:


> Saw my OB today and got to listen to baby's HB. All seems to be going well! Next appointment she is sending me to a specialist since I am high-risk

So glad for the good news!



grich2011 said:


> Just had my 12 week scan everything looked good we were able to see the arms and fingers it wasn't moving around as much as it was at 9 weeks probably sleeping :) 2 more weeks until I tell the family I can't wait!

Yay for a good scan! Mine was sleeping too last Thursday, so next time I'm drinking Coke beforehand. :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Glad to hear everyone's good news updates!

Baby's still measuring ahead 2 days, but I'm sticking with my dates. The scan was fine. NT was 1.2mm (Lucy's was 8mm, and she had fluid in her tummy and chest and had a bright bowel. They were surprised she was still alive as I'll as she was at this same scan.) No problems seen at all! Biggest sigh of relief!

Anyone good at nub or skull theories?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grich2011

They don't look as good as my 9 week one but you can actually make out the hand and fingers :happydance:


----------



## ..Julie..

Today's the big day. Hoping to hear the heartbeat today!


----------



## sunnysun

Stoked- what's lovenox? Another drug to inject like mine?

Mand and Grinch- Great pictures and good to see all is looking well! Keeping my finger crossed for my scan in two weeks.

Julie- let us know how it goes!


----------



## Storked

Sunny, we take pretty much the same drug :)


----------



## ..Julie..

Everything went well!! Such a huge relief to hear the heartbeat! I go in for ultrasound for first trimester screen next week I'm so excited. Such a big weight off my shoulders to hear the little ones heartbeat. :)


----------



## ginny83

Julie - that's great news hearing the heartbeat 

I had my first high risk obstetrician appointment today. The dr was sooooo lovely. I'm getting quick scans with her at 14 and 16 weeks just to get me through the next month or so, and then regular growth scans from 20 weeks.

Also got a quick peek at bubs measured 1 day behind but trying to remember that's normal!


----------



## AngelSerenity

anchor08 said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, just checking in. Life is a bit manic with me at the moment but the good news is all is looking good with bubs.
> 
> Take care everybody and speak soon x
> 
> Glad to hear everything's going well. Did you have a recent appointment or do you have one coming up?
> 
> Hi Anchor, I'm having weekly scans as I am high risk. I have had 6 MCs and in addition to clotting issues I have a septum which they now think may cause more complications :cry:. I'll hopefully change to fortnightly then normal scanning soon xClick to expand...


----------



## crazymam

Its been ages since I posted on here sorry! I think I slept non stop though until week 10 :wacko:! 
I have now lost track of everyone so hope everyone still doing ok?
My tiredness is lifting now, sickness still there but not all day.
Started exercising again, nothing too vigorous though
Had a scan at 7 weeks and next one in just under two weeks


----------



## grich2011

Went to the doctor today and she said I won't be back to see her for four weeks, I'm happy but nervous about this. So my next appointment won't be until may 28th, thank god I bought that doppler I don't know what I would do.


----------



## anchor08

crazymam said:


> Its been ages since I posted on here sorry! I think I slept non stop though until week 10 :wacko:!
> I have now lost track of everyone so hope everyone still doing ok?
> My tiredness is lifting now, sickness still there but not all day.
> Started exercising again, nothing too vigorous though
> Had a scan at 7 weeks and next one in just under two weeks

Wow, I'm glad it's not just me -- I've been sleeping non-stop for the last 5 weeks or so, and it's not letting up yet! Other than that I feel fine, so I'll take it. I'm just starting to exercise again too -- I was doing pretty well until 2-3 weeks ago when I got a really bad cold, and that combined with normal tiredness was just too much. Hopefully if I can keep moving a little bit each day I'll have a bit more energy, or at least I'll be able to fall asleep easily at night (my long naps sometimes interfere, although once I'm asleep it's a solid 9-10 hours!).


----------



## AngelSerenity

grich2011 said:


> Went to the doctor today and she said I won't be back to see her for four weeks, I'm happy but nervous about this. So my next appointment won't be until may 28th, thank god I bought that doppler I don't know what I would do.

Grich, can you find the heartbeat with the doppler yet? I tried with mine last week, an Angel Sounds one, and couldnt find it. I've had a scan since and all ok, with my DS I couldnt find it until I was about 16 weeks but I would love to find it NOW :winkwink:


----------



## AngelSerenity

anchor08 said:


> crazymam said:
> 
> 
> Its been ages since I posted on here sorry! I think I slept non stop though until week 10 :wacko:!
> I have now lost track of everyone so hope everyone still doing ok?
> My tiredness is lifting now, sickness still there but not all day.
> Started exercising again, nothing too vigorous though
> Had a scan at 7 weeks and next one in just under two weeks
> 
> Wow, I'm glad it's not just me -- I've been sleeping non-stop for the last 5 weeks or so, and it's not letting up yet! Other than that I feel fine, so I'll take it. I'm just starting to exercise again too -- I was doing pretty well until 2-3 weeks ago when I got a really bad cold, and that combined with normal tiredness was just too much. Hopefully if I can keep moving a little bit each day I'll have a bit more energy, or at least I'll be able to fall asleep easily at night (my long naps sometimes interfere, although once I'm asleep it's a solid 9-10 hours!).Click to expand...

I'm still suffering too, and getting to the 'please lift' stage so I can feel a little bit normal!:wacko: I've only been walking but hope to get back out again running next week, I've got a little bit of energy back but it only seems to be on rare occasions a few times a week at the moment. I seem to swing from insomina to deep sleeping, this past week it has been insomnia so I'm praying the sleeping returns soon.

It shouldnt be long now ladies, right?


----------



## ginny83

I am sooo tired!! But my dr has changed my blood pressure meds, so I think that could be adding to the tiredness. I seriously wake up feeling exhausted no matter how much sleep I get!

I have a doppler but I agree with my obstetrician that I'm not going to use it. It was how I found out about my 2nd tri loss, so I have funny feelings about it because of that and I'm also worried that I start obsessing about it! Luckily though my scans are still pretty frequent! Hopefully we'll all be feeling movement soon!


----------



## grich2011

AngelSerenity said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> Went to the doctor today and she said I won't be back to see her for four weeks, I'm happy but nervous about this. So my next appointment won't be until may 28th, thank god I bought that doppler I don't know what I would do.
> 
> Grich, can you find the heartbeat with the doppler yet? I tried with mine last week, an Angel Sounds one, and couldnt find it. I've had a scan since and all ok, with my DS I couldnt find it until I was about 16 weeks but I would love to find it NOW :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes I have been able to find it since 9+3 it was really hard to find at first but now it's much easier. I have the soonoline b, I have heard that angel sounds takes longer to hear it on but I'm not positive never tried that one. Hopefully you find it soon!


----------



## AngelSerenity

ginny83 said:


> I am sooo tired!! But my dr has changed my blood pressure meds, so I think that could be adding to the tiredness. I seriously wake up feeling exhausted no matter how much sleep I get!
> 
> I have a doppler but I agree with my obstetrician that I'm not going to use it. It was how I found out about my 2nd tri loss, so I have funny feelings about it because of that and I'm also worried that I start obsessing about it! Luckily though my scans are still pretty frequent! Hopefully we'll all be feeling movement soon!

 
Funny you say that Ginny, I know 12 weeks is very early but they say you can feel movements sooner with no2+. I've felt a few of those air bubble movements in my tummy but I'm not sure if it's bubs or my bowels! :haha: I have a little pouch already, nice and firm. I'm quite slim so I don't think I'll be able to hide this pregnancy very long.


I agree regarding the doppler for you. I was the same with beta and HPTs. I refused to do any this time after I got my BFP, too much stress xoxo


----------



## crazymam

angel I have been feeling flutters, you can certainly feel baby move earlier with each pregnancy.
I have ordered a Doppler and it arrives tomorrow, feel like a woman obsessed with this pregnancy!
Next scan not for another two weeks so I need to hear the heartbeat to calm me down I think haha


----------



## joey300187

can i join? am 10+2. only recently back to b and b so profile needs some updating! i had 5 mc's then my beautiful son another mc.and now here again. :D seens bubs at 8 & 10 weeks and heard hb from 9 wreks on my angelsounds doppler (head ds at 9+1 too)
anyone with same.dd? (28th) xx


----------



## sunnysun

Welcome joey! I'm a day after you :)

I have an angesounds too but I have had mix feedback, some ppl says to do it later but some like joey can find it sooner. Any tips please? I'm much do you need to press down ?


----------



## joey300187

hi lovely!
i have to have a full bladder lay with some pillows under my bum to raise hips and search really low like literally on/just above public bone. 
wiyhout sounding rude it also matter how big u are im a 10 and have no trouble.
ooo use lots of gel too!! 
i dont press very hard u need to mkve really slow as baby so small by movig too far u could miss him/her i used to start at one aide n angle it in a circle then shuffle over a tiny but n repeat. 
do not panic if u cant find bubs some just are good at hiding!!
good luck n let ne know if u find the little cutie xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Great, thank you, I'm a size 10 too hopefully it won't be too hard to find it, will it give it a go :)


----------



## larvalstalker

I had my first prenatal appointment a couple weeks ago now and it went pretty well. I won't be hearing the heartbeat until my next appointment which is May 27th, and then I have an ultrasound on June 24th. It seems so far way :( but I can handle it!

Just thought I would update you guys!


----------



## grich2011

larvalstalker said:


> I had my first prenatal appointment a couple weeks ago now and it went pretty well. I won't be hearing the heartbeat until my next appointment which is May 27th, and then I have an ultrasound on June 24th. It seems so far way :( but I can handle it!
> 
> Just thought I would update you guys!

Is that your first ultrasound?
My next appointment is the 28th and I cant wait!! from there I will schedule my 20 week one.

13 weeks today!!:happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Happy 2nd trimester Grich!

My next appointment is on the 14th May, 18 days between appointments this time and my first with a new maternity hospital so I'm nervous already....


----------



## grich2011

AngelSerenity said:


> Happy 2nd trimester Grich!
> 
> My next appointment is on the 14th May, 18 days between appointments this time and my first with a new maternity hospital so I'm nervous already....

The time between appointments is killing me lol. Good luck at the new hospital hopefully everyone you meet there is nice I have heard some horror stories. Is 13 weeks second trimester because I hear that it's 13 then I hear 14 :/


----------



## AngelSerenity

Most information I have read is from week 13-28 for 2nd trimester and the majority of people I know class it from this so give yourself a little cheer as yes you are in 2nd trimester :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Had my 12 week scan today - everything looked great. Baby measured 13 weeks! So that was nice, still keeping EDD the same though

Here are some pics - not the best quality though!

https://i42.tinypic.com/2zp0d4i.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/15p0ok5.jpg


----------



## larvalstalker

Grich, yes that'll be my first :( I wanted a 12 week one but my doctor refused.


----------



## sunnysun

Ginny great picture!!

Lavarl- how come the doc refused to give you a scan at 12weeks? When is your scan ?


----------



## MandaAnda

Lovely piccies!

I woke up to a bleed and cramping this morning, which has been light and brownish all day. Increased Braxton Hicks, which had started a few days ago as well. GP didn't seem too worried but then wasn't happy my tummy was so tender on palpating. So, off to a scan at the EPU, which was all fine and couldn't find a cause. I was happy to see baby, but I'll be happier if this stops and never happens again. I was so upset at first. Hubby is adamant I take tomorrow off, too. So, a restful day to look forward to. (Any nub/skull theory guesses welcome. It keeps turning the pic upside down once it's uploaded! No idea why!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ginny83

Glad the bleeding stopped Manda - must have been very scarey! I can't see a nub? going to guess girl anyway :)

Feeling nervous about everything again! I just wish I could enjoy this pregnancy! Hoping that I'll feel better once I get past 16 weeks.


----------



## joey300187

sorry aboit the bleeding hun. hope u feel bit better now
my guess is boy based on skull (i cant see a nub) x


----------



## ginny83

Does anyone want to guess on my pics?

I don;t think I can see a nub on mine either? Maye in the top pic?


----------



## joey300187

i cant see nub n not sure if skull shape a bit.blurry. if i had to guess id sy boycx


----------



## joey300187

the theory is boys have a flat forehead n girls rounded x


----------



## larvalstalker

sunnysun said:


> Ginny great picture!!
> 
> Lavarl- how come the doc refused to give you a scan at 12weeks? When is your scan ?

Not til June 24. Apparently he doesn't believe in doing them earlier or more than once. I'm high risk and have a huge chance of having twins but he didn't change his mind. I think I'll be 19w by then.


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> sunnysun said:
> 
> 
> Ginny great picture!!
> 
> Lavarl- how come the doc refused to give you a scan at 12weeks? When is your scan ?
> 
> Not til June 24. Apparently he doesn't believe in doing them earlier or more than once. I'm high risk and have a huge chance of having twins but he didn't change his mind. I think I'll be 19w by then.Click to expand...

so you haven't seen your LO yet Larval? Have you at least heard the heart beat??


----------



## MandaAnda

Light bleeding still going on. Ughhhhh....not worried but just want it to stop now.


----------



## Angeltk42

MandaAnda said:


> Light bleeding still going on. Ughhhhh....not worried but just want it to stop now.

awww I pray it stops soon!! :hugs:


----------



## ..Julie..

Got to see the baby yesterday! It was so exciting. LO was so active and jumping all over the place. Did my first tri screening checking for markers of Down syndrome. Everything looked great the tech said. She said she had a hard time keeping up with him/her. Heartbeat sounded great 167bmp. Ill post a couple pictures when I get them scanned on the computer!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yeah Julie!!!!! I'm glad thigs are well


Ginny... how are you? I've been a bit worried as I've noticed you havent been on as much, I hope you are just busy. When is your next appointment now? Mine is on Tuesday.


Manda.... has the bleeding stopped? xo


----------



## ginny83

I had an appointment with the physician today about my BP. All is good there and she wasn't that fussed about it. She does think though that I'm more than likely going to be induced, so just they can control when to stop the aspirin/clexane and the fact that they they don't want me going overdue. 

I've just been having wobbles lately. I guess this was always going to be the hard part of the pregnancy, I just hope I can get through to feeling movements and then start feeling happier. 

It;s hard coz DF doesn't really understand. I tried and use a plane crash analogy with him tonight. I said, imagine you were on a plane, didn't have any worries about it and then suddenly it crashed and you got badly hurt. But that's OK because everyone said it was a one off and the next time you catch a plane everything will be OK. So you catch a plane again and you're worried, but you get much further into your flight this time and start to relax and enjoy the flight. Then wham it crashes again! Next time you catch a plane no matter how many times someone says it's going to be OK you're never going to be able to believe them fully because they said it before. 

Anyway, I think he got the message on how I'm feeling a little bit better. I think he just doesn't know what to say to me at the moment. He says be positive and I'm trying my hardest, but it's really hard and scarey :(


----------



## ginny83

oh never actually answered your question! My next appointment with the obstetrician is on Thursday 16th, she's going to give me a scan then too, which I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## steph.

Hi all, sorry i havent been on for a couple of weeks. Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing much going on over here, I have a 3d scan tomorrow and hoping they might be able to give an indication of gender But mostly hoping this bean is healthy.


----------



## MandaAnda

Angel, it seems to have stopped today. I'm off work, keeping an eye on it.

Looking forward to scan pics, Steph!


----------



## larvalstalker

I woke up yesterday to a huge and terrifying gush of bright red blood. I panicked and rushed off to ER with OH and my Mom. After crying for hours, blood tests, and waiting for an ultrasound I finally saw my LO on the screen. It is measuring perfectly. I saw it wave, kick, roll over, and even saw the heartbeat. My Mom and OH were in the room and almost cried. Baby is super healthy and doing great.
Apparently I have a subchronic hemotoma and a 7cm benign fibroid on the top (outside) of my uterus.
The bleeding has come and gone since yesterday but it is brown now and not nearly as heavy. I am on strict bed rest for the next little while so I hope that helps. I want the baby to be safe.


----------



## ginny83

Manda - glad the bleeding has stopped

Larval - that must have been very scarey! I think I can see the SCH on your top scan pic! Are they going to follow you up with more scans to see if it shrinks?


----------



## grich2011

This is the week I will stop taking my prometrium I am very excited but nervous! This week I have cut my dose in half that way it doesn't cause bleeding from stopping it so far it's going good, I hope that it stays that way. 

Hope everyone else is doing great I don't have another appointment until the 28th, to far away.


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> I woke up yesterday to a huge and terrifying gush of bright red blood. I panicked and rushed off to ER with OH and my Mom. After crying for hours, blood tests, and waiting for an ultrasound I finally saw my LO on the screen. It is measuring perfectly. I saw it wave, kick, roll over, and even saw the heartbeat. My Mom and OH were in the room and almost cried. Baby is super healthy and doing great.
> Apparently I have a subchronic hemotoma and a 7cm benign fibroid on the top (outside) of my uterus.
> The bleeding has come and gone since yesterday but it is brown now and not nearly as heavy. I am on strict bed rest for the next little while so I hope that helps. I want the baby to be safe.
> 
> View attachment 611959
> 
> 
> View attachment 611961

Very happy to hear that it was nothing too concerning and YAY you got to see your LO!!!!!! Congrats on your healthy bean!


----------



## MandaAnda

One of my best friends had a subchorionic haematoma, and it kept causing her so much worry with bleeding. But eventually her body reabsorbed it, and it caused no more problems. Her now three month old girl was horn at home in water and is as perfect as can be. I wish for a lovely outcome for all of us, too.


----------



## sunnysun

Lavarl sorry to hear about the bleed but great news baby is healthy and you got to see him/her :)
SCH can be quite common, are you going back to have it checked again?

Manda- glad to hear your bleeding has stopped.

I have my next scan on Monday and I'm just a worrier, having had 3 mcs I find it difficult to relax, just keeping all crossed.


----------



## grich2011

Has anyone had the feeling like they just did a bunch of sit ups? since I woke up I have felt this way... muscles stretching?


----------



## larvalstalker

sunnysun said:


> Lavarl sorry to hear about the bleed but great news baby is healthy and you got to see him/her :)
> SCH can be quite common, are you going back to have it checked again?
> 
> Manda- glad to hear your bleeding has stopped.
> 
> I have my next scan on Monday and I'm just a worrier, having had 3 mcs I find it difficult to relax, just keeping all crossed.

The doctor at ER didn't give much info and said to wait until my next prenatal which is not until the 27th. Given that my doctor is the slowest man alive and would probably not get me an ultrasound for weeks, my Mother decided to call and got me an appointment for next week. She is going to stress that I want a specialist and to have this scanned and watched until it is gone. I had to get her to do it because my doctor will not listen to me because in his mind I am still the 15 year old girl who went in for depression. 

I will keep you all updated and let you know how my Wednesday appointment goes.


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies, been a while since I've checked in :) I keep my journal updated but have a hard time following other posts! Everything is going well! I stopped the progesterone suppositories on Friday and a lot of the spotting I was having has stopped, so I guess those irritated my cervix. :D 
I had my 12 week appt yesterday and they were unable to find the heartbeat so they did a viability scan and all is great, hb of 157! It was moving its arms and legs, I'm so in love! I have my n/t scan tomorrow morning, I kept that because DH will be able to be there :) We are telling family Saturday and announcing on Sunday! I can't wait! People at work look at me funny, it's getting harder and harder to hide the bump! How are you all doing?


----------



## grich2011

ready4family said:


> Hey ladies, been a while since I've checked in :) I keep my journal updated but have a hard time following other posts! Everything is going well! I stopped the progesterone suppositories on Friday and a lot of the spotting I was having has stopped, so I guess those irritated my cervix. :D
> I had my 12 week appt yesterday and they were unable to find the heartbeat so they did a viability scan and all is great, hb of 157! It was moving its arms and legs, I'm so in love! I have my n/t scan tomorrow morning, I kept that because DH will be able to be there :) We are telling family Saturday and announcing on Sunday! I can't wait! People at work look at me funny, it's getting harder and harder to hide the bump! How are you all doing?

Im going to be coming off the progesterone very soon did it cause you to spot any more than you were? Im so scared to stop taking it, also did you get your levels checked after stopping it? my doctor said I didnt need to but could if I want to.


----------



## steph.

Had my scan today and all looked good! Baby is measuring 14+1 so they couldnt do a proper nt scan but everything looked good. The sonographer thinks its another little girl!!! I hope so. I got a few cute 3d pictures, will post when i figure out how.


----------



## AngelSerenity

grich2011 said:


> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, been a while since I've checked in :) I keep my journal updated but have a hard time following other posts! Everything is going well! I stopped the progesterone suppositories on Friday and a lot of the spotting I was having has stopped, so I guess those irritated my cervix. :D
> I had my 12 week appt yesterday and they were unable to find the heartbeat so they did a viability scan and all is great, hb of 157! It was moving its arms and legs, I'm so in love! I have my n/t scan tomorrow morning, I kept that because DH will be able to be there :) We are telling family Saturday and announcing on Sunday! I can't wait! People at work look at me funny, it's getting harder and harder to hide the bump! How are you all doing?
> 
> Im going to be coming off the progesterone very soon did it cause you to spot any more than you were? Im so scared to stop taking it, also did you get your levels checked after stopping it? my doctor said I didnt need to but could if I want to.Click to expand...

 
I'm meant to be coming off the progesterone from now as well and I too am scared. I go to hospital on Tuesday so I'm going to wait until then and also speak to the specialist. I have heard of ladies who do have known progesterone problems that are kept on it for longer. It's a precautionary medicine for me but all the same the thought of coming off it is a little scarey.


Did you come straight off it or wean yourself off?



Steph.... glad to hear all is well :thumbup:


----------



## grich2011

AngelSerenity said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4family said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, been a while since I've checked in :) I keep my journal updated but have a hard time following other posts! Everything is going well! I stopped the progesterone suppositories on Friday and a lot of the spotting I was having has stopped, so I guess those irritated my cervix. :D
> I had my 12 week appt yesterday and they were unable to find the heartbeat so they did a viability scan and all is great, hb of 157! It was moving its arms and legs, I'm so in love! I have my n/t scan tomorrow morning, I kept that because DH will be able to be there :) We are telling family Saturday and announcing on Sunday! I can't wait! People at work look at me funny, it's getting harder and harder to hide the bump! How are you all doing?
> 
> Im going to be coming off the progesterone very soon did it cause you to spot any more than you were? Im so scared to stop taking it, also did you get your levels checked after stopping it? my doctor said I didnt need to but could if I want to.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm meant to be coming off the progesterone from now as well and I too am scared. I go to hospital on Tuesday so I'm going to wait until then and also speak to the specialist. I have heard of ladies who do have known progesterone problems that are kept on it for longer. It's a precautionary medicine for me but all the same the thought of coming off it is a little scarey.
> 
> 
> Did you come straight off it or wean yourself off?
> 
> 
> 
> Steph.... glad to hear all is well :thumbup:Click to expand...


My doctor said that I could just stop taking it at the end of 13 weeks but I didn't feel comfortable with that after hearing about everyone spotting so this week I have started taking one every other day my last one will be Sunday. Fx that it all works out!


----------



## ..Julie..

I'm hoping this works! Here is a picture from the ultrasound we had done a few days ago :)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/th_2D46954E-D7E9-4DD4-8FF0-4A0186A3CE25-14939-00001485D1E25442_zpsff619c90.jpg

Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating today :flower:


----------



## ready4family

Grish and angel yes I stopped cold turkey. My dr made me feel better saying technically I could go off at 10 weeks but to continue to 12 weeks. My spotting has stopped so it was from them irritating the cervix!! I'm doing well and all you can do us have faith that all will be okay. Your placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks :)


----------



## ginny83

I've stopped my progesterone too (at 12 weeks) - no spotting or anything. I took it every second day for the last few days


----------



## grich2011

I just stopped mine on Friday and so far things seem to be going good :)


----------



## larvalstalker

Since being diagnosed with SCH I have been terrified! I keep worrying about every little twinge and now even freaking out about discharge worrying it is amniotic leak. Even though I really don't actually "leak". 
I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I hope he'll send me for another ultrasound.
I wish I could stop worrying so much. I keep crying and panicking. I need to calms down... :(


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm really thinking, especially as they couldn't find a cause, that my two days of spotting was due to the placenta having fully taken over and the hormonal shift that involves. And I was never on progesterone. Just a thought. :)


----------



## grich2011

larvalstalker said:


> Since being diagnosed with SCH I have been terrified! I keep worrying about every little twinge and now even freaking out about discharge worrying it is amniotic leak. Even though I really don't actually "leak".
> I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and I hope he'll send me for another ultrasound.
> I wish I could stop worrying so much. I keep crying and panicking. I need to calms down... :(

I think that no matter what we are going to freak out because of our past the only thing that has helped me calm down is my doppler without it i would be calling the doctor all the time.


----------



## sunnysun

Larva- hope the doc appointments goes well tomorrow, I'm like you terrified of it, but that 's cause I learned the hard way.

I've been spotting a bit too but had a scan on Monday and all looks good, another few days until 12 weeks plus another weeks for nt scan.

One big step coming over!


----------



## sunnysun

11 weeks and 3 days keeping all crossed!


----------



## joey300187

See my doppler is usually my saviour but im freakin out atm as couldnt find hb yest ; s trying again in a bit xx


----------



## steph.

Hi all we found out yesterday eventhough the ultrasound wad perfect my bloods came back and baby has 1:20 chance of chromosomal abnormality. To say I am devastated is an understatement. I can't stop crying and hardly slept last night. We see the Dr today but think we will have an amino. If you are religious please say a prayer.


----------



## Storked

Prayers steph, how scary :(


----------



## Angeltk42

Prayers steph!!! :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Thanks ladies, saw my dr today and the amnio is booked for next friday the 24th. We will get preliminary results the following Monday and full results after 2 weeks. He also did a bedside scan and said the baby definately looks girly. To be honest though i didnt even want a scan, i dont want to get attached in case something goes wrong. Cant belive this is happening to me :(

What threw my bloods off so much was a very high free beta hcg of 5.12MoM and a low Pappa-a of 0.63 MoM, they should both be around 1MoM. My hcg was very high with my daughter too, it was 2.88MoM so I'm hoping maybe my body just produces too much hcg. Ugh its going to be a long 10 days until the preliminary results.


----------



## anchor08

I'm so sorry Steph, how scary and a long time to wait. We're here for you, and I'm praying.

Sunny, that's a beautiful scan picture!


----------



## ginny83

Well I've got some very sad news that I was hoping I would never have to share again. I had my OB check up on Thursday and they couldn't find a heartbeat and bubs was measuring 13 weeks, so probably stopped growing shortly after my 12 week scan since I was ahead at that one. So another 12-16 week loss, my 3rd one now.

Absolutely devastated and unless they can come up with a reason why from the testing (at the moment there is no reason, again) I won't be trying again. 

So sorry I have to share this news with you, I was really hoping this was going to be my rainbow baby.


----------



## larvalstalker

I'm so sorry for your loss, hun *hugs* I am sure they will find out what is going on and help you and you will be back with your rainbow before you know it. <3 <3 <3 sending you lots of love


----------



## steph.

I am so so sorry Ginny. My thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## MandaAnda

((hugs)) Steph. I hope that since there was nothing worrying on the scan, it's just how you make HCG. Thinking of you.

Ginny, more ((hugs)). I'm so, so sorry. xxx


----------



## Angeltk42

Ginny I am so sorry for your loss :cry: that is devastating news. I hope you heal physically and emotionally quickly and keep trying for your rainbow baby! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Ginny :cry: I am so sorry honey. So many prayers for you


----------



## ready4family

Ginny I will be praying for you and that your Dr's can figure out why this is happening. Stay strong sweetie


----------



## sunnysun

Ginny, I am really sorry for your loss, I hope they can give you a reason for it.

Steph- keeping my finger crossed for a good result for the baby.


----------



## anchor08

Ginny, I am so sorry, I don't have any words, I'm just heartbroken for you. It sounds like you are handling it with so much grace, but I hope you also feel free to vent all the emotion, whether that's here or somewhere else. We are all hoping with you for a breakthrough so that you can try again safely with the doctors knowing how to help you. Lots of love.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny, I can't believe that you are facing this again. I've posted on the RMC thread, sending you loads of love and prayers honey xoxo


----------



## steph.

Hi all just to update, i had my amnio on friday. It was really straight forward, it was like taking blood but from my belly. It was all over in about 2 minutes. We had another scan and baby is still measuring well and tracking along my original EDD of the 8-11-13. Nothing abnormal was seen, though the tech said at 16w the baby is still small and some abnormalities may not show. I will get prelim results (for t21,t18,t13 and sex chromosomes) on monday and full results in 2 weeks. All i do is pray that my baby will be ok, and google. Cant wait for this wait to be over.


----------



## MandaAnda

Crossing fingers and toes for you, Steph! xx

How is everyone else?

My SPD is well and truly back. Ugh. 16 week appointment with the midwife on Tuesday was uneventful, and thankfully she found baby pretty much straight away. I'm still paranoid though because I don't feel definite movements, which I really want for reassurance. Anomaly scan is due at 19+1, and I next see a midwife at 28 weeks.


----------



## Firef1y72

Hey ladies can I join you? I'm due on the 1st Nov with a surprise Twiglet, after a mc last year. 
I've found early pregnancy really difficult, suffering from hyperemesis and yet still having all the fears you can never quite throw off after suffering losses. Even now I don't think I'd be able to get through the day without my doppler.


----------



## MandaAnda

Firef1y72 said:


> Hey ladies can I join you? I'm due on the 1st Nov with a surprise Twiglet, after a mc last year.
> I've found early pregnancy really difficult, suffering from hyperemesis and yet still having all the fears you can never quite throw off after suffering losses. Even now I don't think I'd be able to get through the day without my doppler.

Welcome! I'll add you to the front page. How's the hyperemesis now? x


----------



## Firef1y72

MandaAnda said:


> Firef1y72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join you? I'm due on the 1st Nov with a surprise Twiglet, after a mc last year.
> I've found early pregnancy really difficult, suffering from hyperemesis and yet still having all the fears you can never quite throw off after suffering losses. Even now I don't think I'd be able to get through the day without my doppler.
> 
> Welcome! I'll add you to the front page. How's the hyperemesis now? xClick to expand...

Mmmm getting better, I've managed to come off the zofran and down to 2 metaclopramide daily. I think I'm at the stage of what is considered normal ms, ie being sick a couple of times a day.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Firefly, welcome!!!!

Ladies, sorry I'm MIA, I've had a stressful couple of weeks with starting a new job and some personal stuff going on. Baby is ok I think and I got some ultrasound gel in the post today so I'm hoping my Doppler will be nice to me this evening.

I'm due on the 8th November but I have to have a planned birth as I am high risk so it will be a planned induction at 38 or 39 weeks if I haven't went before then :cry:. I'm also to have fortnightly appointments from 20 weeks between my MW and maternity OB due to the nature of my history and risks, they are concerned about a mature placenta developing which I have never heard of before :shrug:?


Have a good weekend all xo


----------



## sunnysun

Most of you are few weeks ahead of me, I just had my nt scan and so far so good.

Steph glad the amnio went well and all is looking good!


----------



## anchor08

That's great Sunny! I always feel way behind in the "regular" November 2013 thread, they all seem clustered towards the beginning of the month, 1.5-2 weeks ahead of me.

Steph, glad you'll start getting answers soon. I hope everything's perfect!

Welcome Firefly!

Hello everyone else, glad things are going well. I've been having headaches most days off and on (drinking TONS of water, doesn't always help), but otherwise feeling pretty good.


----------



## ..Julie..

Anchor I feel the same way about everyone seeming to be clustered toward the beginning of the month. Even you are almost a week ahead of me! Lol

I am also dealing with headaches most days. I took a sick day from work yesterday and felt a little better but woke up today to go to work an have a bad stuffy nose,my throat is real scratchy, and my ear feels some pressure like the start of an ear infection. I'm not really sure it's going to go away but I'm hoping it will through the day get better. 

No sign yet of any kind of baby bump or beginnings of one. But this is my first pregnancy I've come this far with so it could still be awhile before I have something showing. We shall see only time will tell.


----------



## Firef1y72

MandaAnda said:


> My SPD is well and truly back. Ugh. 16 week appointment with the midwife on Tuesday was uneventful, and thankfully she found baby pretty much straight away. I'm still paranoid though because I don't feel definite movements, which I really want for reassurance. Anomaly scan is due at 19+1, and I next see a midwife at 28 weeks.

Are you seeing a physio yet? I've got my first appointment on Tuesday and am hoping I get a support belt at the very least. 
That's a long time to go between appointments, I'm next seeing mine at 24 weeks and have already seen her 4 times, but I am considered high risk because of my age,


----------



## joey300187

Ahh just seen my name on front page. Dd moved to 26th now tho at 12 week scan :D I reallt need to set my page up a bit kore I used it loads eith my son bit most og the friend I made with him moved to fb so we chat on there. Lol my display pic os like 18 months old haha xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Firef1y72 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> My SPD is well and truly back. Ugh. 16 week appointment with the midwife on Tuesday was uneventful, and thankfully she found baby pretty much straight away. I'm still paranoid though because I don't feel definite movements, which I really want for reassurance. Anomaly scan is due at 19+1, and I next see a midwife at 28 weeks.
> 
> Are you seeing a physio yet? I've got my first appointment on Tuesday and am hoping I get a support belt at the very least.
> That's a long time to go between appointments, I'm next seeing mine at 24 weeks and have already seen her 4 times, but I am considered high risk because of my age,Click to expand...

I'll see my GP to get them to refer me, although physio didn't help last time. Osteopathy and acupuncture really helped with my back issues a couple of years back, so I'll be seeing one or a chiropractor. Maybe a bit of reflexology, too. :thumbup: I'm not bothered about the wait between appointments, as that's just how often they want to see you when it's second baby onwards in a low risk pregnancy. I'd ring if I had concerns, definitely, but uneventful is good news to me!


----------



## steph.

Hi all, I have good news! The prelim results have come back normal for a baby girl! They only looked at t21,t18,t13 and the sex chromosomes and the dr said this result 99% (not 100%) accurate. I have to wait another 2 weeks for the full report but I feel I can finally relax a bit and start enjoying the pregnancy again. Phew!


----------



## Firef1y72

steph. said:


> Hi all, I have good news! The prelim results have come back normal for a baby girl! They only looked at t21,t18,t13 and the sex chromosomes and the dr said this result 99% (not 100%) accurate. I have to wait another 2 weeks for the full report but I feel I can finally relax a bit and start enjoying the pregnancy again. Phew!

Congrats :flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, steph, that's wonderful! So happy for you and your pink bump!

If there's anyone who'd like their EDD on the first post (or have it changed) and I've not done it, please let me know. Also, if you'd like me to add blue, pink or yellow, then just post here or drop me a pm. :)


----------



## anchor08

Congrats Steph, that's all amazing news! I might not find out gender for a while, starting to get impatient, but it's all going slowly at the moment.


----------



## grich2011

MandaAnda said:


> Oh, steph, that's wonderful! So happy for you and your pink bump!
> 
> If there's anyone who'd like their EDD on the first post (or have it changed) and I've not done it, please let me know. Also, if you'd like me to add blue, pink or yellow, then just post here or drop me a pm. :)

Im staying team yellow :)


----------



## Storked

Congrats Steph!


----------



## grich2011

I had my appointment today when the doctor put the doppler on my belly the heartbeat was there right away scheduled my ultrasound I will have it on the 10th I cant wait even though we are staying team yellow it will still be great to see the baby!


----------



## Firef1y72

Had my physio appointment yesterday, SPD was confirmed and I've now got a support belt and crutches for getting around.


----------



## sunnysun

Great new Steph, you can now relax and enjoy it a bit more!


----------



## MandaAnda

Firef1y72 said:


> Had my physio appointment yesterday, SPD was confirmed and I've now got a support belt and crutches for getting around.

Did you get your go to refer you? I really need to make a GP appointment for that, but even seeing the GP would interfere with work. Just lying here in bed though, even lifting an ankle to cross over the other makes my hips and pelvis ouchy.


----------



## Firef1y72

Yep the gp referred me. Funnily enough the consultant did as well as she could see how much pain I was in. I hate having the crutches, but must admit that they really help with the pain. Now if only my gp would prescribe me some painkillers.


----------



## MandaAnda

I have a surprise day off next week, so I may try to get in with the GP then.

Osteopathy with acupuncture really helped with my back when my bulging lumbar disc played up a couple of years back. And I've a Baltic amber waist bracelet that I often put on, which helps more than paracetamol. Be careful with what's prescribed though. I'm allergic to codeine, so couldn't take it if I wanted. But even if I weren't, I'd avoid that and any opiate drug, as I've seen too many little ones have to withdraw when mum was told it'd be fine (by doctors who never saw these babies). Just make sure it's a fully informed choice. ;)


----------



## Storked

How is everyone doing this month so far?


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hello all. Congrats to everyone that had there rainbows!! I haven't been on in a while and wanted to check on everyone 

I too have back problems iv had 2 surgeries and have rods and screws in my back.lately my back has been acting up and I'm a little worried that its already giving me problems .. I won't even take tylonal so I just suffer but it's getting hard to sleep and I have problems with both my legs going numb .. U don't know what to do and I know my doctor won't have any solutions other then meds .. It's truly frustrating ...

Anyways how everyone doing? 
Fund out I'm having another boy ! Third in a row ! Going to be naming him Wyatt..anyone else fnd out the sex? And have names? 

Due November 26 :)


----------



## Storked

I still haven't found out the gender yet but am hoping that we can tell on Wednesday when I go see my peri for an anatomy scan :)
Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I couldn't help but go to a 4 d scan and find out what I was having lol.. Good luck on wed!!


----------



## steph.

Congrats on team blue! We are having a girl but I have no names :( I like Victoria but not Vicky or Tori so I guess thats out. Then I decided on Isabelle but my dh said because our surname is Paine she will get calle "Is a Pain". So thats out too. I like Jessica, but dont love it. I sat and went through 1000 girl names and still cant find one!

Everything else is going well. We got the full report of the amnio and things are clear and the nausea has finally eased off!

Good luck on your scan on wednesday storked! Are you hoping for a particular gender?


----------



## Storked

Thanks girls! I am kind of hoping for a girl. But I will happy with whatever I get. I think I just feel that I know girls since we have so many in my family! :)

Oh Steph, that does sound difficult. I hope that one name just falls in your lap soon. Wouldn't that be nice?
Glad that all is well and that your nausea has improved!


----------



## joey300187

Maxparadesmom our little lad waa born 28/10/11 and this one due same day as you (dont know sex) we also had a loss between these two back in sept (also 5 before we got our son) Dying to find out bubba sex! Xx


----------



## MandaAnda

We should find out on Thursday. SPD still causing me grief, but that's not surprising.


----------



## Storked

Manda, yay for Thursday! Sorry about the SPD. I have a friend who had that bad during her pregnancy :-/


----------



## Firef1y72

Storked said:


> How is everyone doing this month so far?

Really looking forward to getting to the halfway mark on Friday and then my scan on Monday, when we're hoping to find out if Twiglet is Daisy-Mae or Jake.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday, had some brown tinged CM. Phoned the EPU and was told not to worry as it was old blood, but even so I still needed to listen in on Twiglet a couple of extra times just to be sure.

The hyperemesis has finally settled to me only being sick once a day and I'm down to just one metaclopramide in the morning. Unfortunately the SPD combined with hypermobility and relaxin is causing far more problems. I'm on crutches now, which helps with my hips and pelvis, but using them has caused problems in my shoulder. So the GP gave me codiene, saying I can take 1 or 2 30mg tablets up to 4 times a day. But they really make me drowsy so I'm taking just the 1 every other night, just so I can get a few hours sleep.


----------



## anchor08

Wow, this is one tough group of mommas! Puts my heartburn and constipation in perspective. 

Had a check up yesterday -- healthy, measuring on track, and looks like a girl! I'll have another check up in 4 weeks, then the detailed anatomy/anomaly scan two weeks later so we'll have a few more chances to confirm. :) So excited.


----------



## larvalstalker

Hey everyone! I haven't posted in here for a long time, I guess I have just been stressed out and tired.
I am having a really hard time enjoying this pregnancy because I am so worried about every little thing. I still have nausea so I don't eat as much as I probably should, which I worry about, and I have been having some cramps and a lot of watery cm (TMI sorry).
I am, for some reason, paranoid that it is an amniotic leak, but it doesn't soak through, it's just wet.
I went to the ER to get it checked and I waited 8 hours only to be told that I was bottom priority and would probably not be seen at all. Since then I have called my GP and OBGYN, who have just told me if I need to be seen that badly than I should go to ER.
So I feel they are not taking it seriously soooo I guess it is nothing to worry about?

On another note, I can feel the baby move! Little flutters and occasionally little "pops" or twinges :) And he/she is measuring big for their gestational age according to my 14 week appointment so I think all is ok... I just need to calm down -__-


----------



## Storked

Larval, take some reassurance in movement :hugs:
It is ridiculous that they don't care for you better though :(

Anchor, congrats on team pink!

Fire, this isn't easy for you mama but you are almost to the halfway mark to meeting your rainbow :flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, Firefly, I hope I don't end up on crutches. My hip sockets are worse than ever today. I'm constantly recalculating the earliest I can leave work. I can't believe how much worse it is this time. :/


----------



## anchor08

That's great that you're feeling movement, Larval. I've felt flutters a few times, but not recently, hoping it starts for real soon! Maybe you can pressure your doctor or midwife a bit...it might not be something they need to check out this second, but they should definitely test whether it's amniotic fluid soon (i.e. this week), not just ignore it until your next scheduled appointment, right? Good luck!


----------



## Storked

It has been a wonderful day. Saw a genetic counselor (time waste for me) and the MFM. Baby looks wonderful. Was transverse so I need to go back in 6 weeks so that they can try getting a better picture of the spine but SHE looked perfect! I am so over the moon about my little girl <3
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/31A45E7E-E332-474F-8907-55A0CA7D9001-15208-000017E8083DF6E8_zps71994e93.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3F869AF4-06C5-4E28-A514-D303B5B38449-15208-000017E80FF3FAF6_zpsa17c350d.jpg


----------



## Angeltk42

Beautiful!! :)


----------



## Storked

Thanks Angel! I am so in love <3


----------



## Angeltk42

Storked said:


> Thanks Angel! I am so in love <3

Just found out yesterday I am team pink... Got to see my lo so great! :)


----------



## Storked

Yay! We need a gender list to see how it all evens out! Congrats on your girl! You should post some pics when you can :kiss:


----------



## Angeltk42

Baby was uncooperative and kinda in a weird position... so we got the alien baby pics hehehe



They said 70% on the baby's gender so here is the potty shot... Tell me what you think!! I think it's pretty clear it's a girl


----------



## Storked

Definitely looks like a girl to me! I love your pics <3 :D


----------



## Angeltk42

Thanks!!! Yea me too!!!


----------



## steph.

Storked, Anchor and Angel congrats and welcome to team PINK!

Larval I'm sorry you seem to be being pushed around by the medical professionals and they are not giving you the peace of mind you deserve. I get quite watery cm too, and did with my dd, so I am sure its nothing to worry about, but they should really check you out. With my dd I was so paranoid I even bought some ph strips to check whether it was cm or amniotic fluid!

Manda and Firefly sorry about the evil spd. Hope it gets better soon xxxx


----------



## Storked

Thanks Steph! :D


----------



## MandaAnda

Been updating colours on the first page. :)


----------



## Storked

MandaAnda said:


> Been updating colours on the first page. :)

:happydance:


----------



## anchor08

What a beautiful girl Storked, I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## anchor08

And Angel, I agree -- clearly three white lines there, I don't think you have anything to worry about!


----------



## Storked

Thanks Anchor! :D


----------



## MandaAnda

And our bump has turned.....:blue: ! No mistaking it! Over the moon!


----------



## Storked

MandaAnda said:


> And our bump has turned.....:blue: ! No mistaking it! Over the moon!

Congrats Manda! :happydance:


----------



## anchor08

Yay for a boy! :)


----------



## sunnysun

Just catching up on the thread, great babies pictures! Congratulation to those who have found out the gender! Boy and Girl..all great news.

I'm the last one on the train, I had a growth scan yesterday, all looking good a part from the fact that I have been told I have a low lying placenta which may move up by the next scan. Really hope so!
My hosp, don't tell the sex until the 20 week scan so another 4 weeks for me..


----------



## larvalstalker

I'm so glad everyone is doing well, and Sunnysun I'm sure the placenta will rise up where it should be :)

I feel so behind everyone for scans! lol. My first was at 12 weeks due to an emergency and I haven't gotten another since. I will have one June 24, which was supposed to be my first one. I wanna see my baby some more!
I'm staying team yellow for the pregnancy :) anyone else?


----------



## ..Julie..

It's so exciting to hear all the genders!! I won't have my scan for another 11 days we will be finding out gender then!! I've been feeling baby! Little pops and twinges that at first I wasn't sure but have decided they are baby. I'm excited because I don't think with my first baby is feel anything as early as I am. I thought for sure I wouldn't feel anything until 20weeks+ it's only when I'm sitting or Laying down and quiet. Its so wonderful! I can't wait to find out what we are having so I can start shopping!!!

So happy for everyone!! :)


----------



## Storked

Julie, 11 days will be gone before you know it! Can't wait for your update :D

Larval, the 24th will be here soon too! :)

Sunny, as Larval has said, I bet that your placenta will rise up as it should :flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

Sunny, I agree with others above. You've ages for your uterus to grow, which means your placenta moving up as it does. I wouldn't let it worry me so early. xx


----------



## Firef1y72

Hey everyone, had my scan today and Twiglet was a right little terror. He wouldn't stay still for more than a couple of seconds and made it really difficult for him to be measured. Anyhow, we eventually got there and he's absolutely perfect. Oh and he's a little boy.:blue::happydance:


----------



## anchor08

Yay, congrats! It's so exciting to find out.


----------



## MandaAnda

If I've not put your EDD (or it's changed) or your bump colour on the first post, just post or pm me so I can sort it.

Loving hearing about everyone's scans!


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Don't worry I had a placenta peivia around 20 weeks with my first son and by the time I had him it had moved out of the way .. So don't worry it will likely move :)


----------



## Storked

Firefly, congrats on team blue! :D


----------



## steph.

Congrats on team blue firefly!

I had an appointment with the OB on Friday who said I will get an extra scan at 32 weeks because my high hcg levels could be associated with placental issues. He thinks everything will be fine because I didnt have any problems with my dd and had high hcg levels in that pregnancy (though not quite as high) so I'm not too concerned at the moment. 20 week scan is this friday and cant wait to see my little girl again! She is still nameless though. Anyone have any names yet?


----------



## larvalstalker

steph. We're not finding out but we have names for both.
If it's a boy it is going to be Kurt Daniel Gibson and if it is a girl it will be Teagan Evelyn Rosemary.

I went to my OB yesterday and everything is just as it should be :) I have stopped worrying a lot now and I am starting to really enjoy my pregnancy. I have an ultrasound on Monday so I will be sure to post pictures for everyone.


----------



## Angeltk42

My Little girl is going to be Amanda Grace


----------



## Storked

Lovely names ladies! My daughter is Lorelei Elizabeth :)

Steph, you are about a day ahead of me in Australia. Any update yet? :)


----------



## steph.

Beautiful names ladies!

We had the 20 week scan today and everything looked great! I am so happy especially because I lost control of the car in the rain this morning and was involved in a head on collision with another car. Baby is none the wise though and is still very happy in there :) My poor ford focus is destroyed though :(


----------



## Storked

Steph, glad that your baby is doing great but so sorry for your car and for the scare that the whole wreck must have been :hugs:


----------



## larvalstalker

Oh Steph! I am so glad you and your little one are ok <3


----------



## Angeltk42

Oh my steph I'm happy you and LO are ok. So scary and sorry for the accident. My friend who is 23 weeks got into a major car accident as well. She and baby are doing great but her car was also destroyed. But the most important thing is you and LO!!!


----------



## grich2011

I have another scan Monday and I'm hoping that this time we can get some good pics and it will cooperate for us :) hoping that the will give me a 3d picture :). This is all going by so fast not much longer till v-day!!!


----------



## larvalstalker

grich2011 said:


> I have another scan Monday and I'm hoping that this time we can get some good pics and it will cooperate for us :) hoping that the will give me a 3d picture :). This is all going by so fast not much longer till v-day!!!

I have my anatomy scan on Monday :D 
It is really going by so fast, it seems like I just found out I was pregnant and it is already halfway over. Crazy!
I hope the baby co-operates this time lol good luck <3


----------



## larvalstalker

We thought a lot about it over the past week and decided that we wanted to know the sex of our LO. We found out today! Also, baby is perfectly healthy and doing great :D


----------



## Angeltk42

congrats Larval!!!! TEAM BLUE!!!


----------



## Storked

Congratulations on your boy Larval :happydance:

Grich, update when you can!

Saw my OB today and Lorelei sounded great! I have another scan next month and I cannot wait :D


----------



## steph.

Congrats on a healthy little boy!


----------



## grich2011

Scan was good everything looked great but we could not get one good shot of the face :( it was face down facing my back and didnt want to change positions a lot. That was the only bummer, measurements were all great!! I guess my prince or princess just wants to be a stinker!


----------



## Storked

Grich, sorry baby was being stubborn :flower: but yay for seeing them!


----------



## steph.

Grich glad everything looked good! My lo didnt let up get a good face shot either. She had on cheek against the placenta and her hand over the rest of her face. The only 3d face shot we have she looks a bit like Darth Vader :wacko:


----------



## ..Julie..

This week is so exciting!! Yesterday my hubby was able to feel the baby move for the very first time. He lit up like it was Christmas morning, it brought tears to my eyes. He's been so jealous the last couple weeks not being able to feel the baby while I could. 

Then tomorrow is the big anatomy scan! Ahhh I'm so excited to get the answer to end the gender debate going on in the family! I'm just so excited for everything happening. I've not needed to listen with my Doppler as much anymore to reassurance because I am able to feel movement. It's just so great to hit each milestone after the loss of my first pregnancy. I feel so blessed every time I feel baby nudge me. Just wanted to share. Having a really good outlook right now and wanted to share!


----------



## Storked

Julie, that is wonderful :hugs:


----------



## larvalstalker

Julie that is awesome!! Micah still cannot feel the baby move and he is getting a little sad about it. I can't wait to see his face light up when he does feel it!


----------



## larvalstalker

grich2011 said:


> Scan was good everything looked great but we could not get one good shot of the face :( it was face down facing my back and didnt want to change positions a lot. That was the only bummer, measurements were all great!! I guess my prince or princess just wants to be a stinker!

Ours really didn't want to co-operate. It curled up into a ball with it's back to my belly, then went way down in my pelvis and sat like a frog and covered it's face. It took 45 minutes to get decent measurements lol


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> grich2011 said:
> 
> 
> Scan was good everything looked great but we could not get one good shot of the face :( it was face down facing my back and didnt want to change positions a lot. That was the only bummer, measurements were all great!! I guess my prince or princess just wants to be a stinker!
> 
> Ours really didn't want to co-operate. It curled up into a ball with it's back to my belly, then went way down in my pelvis and sat like a frog and covered it's face. It took 45 minutes to get decent measurements lolClick to expand...

My little girl was an uncooperative stinker too!!! She had her back facing my belly too. Don't these kiddos know that we want to see them! hahaha.


----------



## grich2011

So since my little stinker decided not to cooperate at my last 2 scans I decided to book a private one this one will be in 4D and if for some reason the baby isnt cooperating they have you come back for free until it does also I will have a dvd recording of the whole thing and pictures printed out and extras on a cd. I talked to this lady on the phone and this place sounds great I cant wait. They suggested waiting until 28 weeks so only 7 and a half until my next one :) im so geeked!


----------



## larvalstalker

grich2011 said:


> So since my little stinker decided not to cooperate at my last 2 scans I decided to book a private one this one will be in 4D and if for some reason the baby isnt cooperating they have you come back for free until it does also I will have a dvd recording of the whole thing and pictures printed out and extras on a cd. I talked to this lady on the phone and this place sounds great I cant wait. They suggested waiting until 28 weeks so only 7 and a half until my next one :) im so geeked!

That sounds awesome! Some of my friends had that done, but you have to go to a city nearly 2 hours away and I am bad with long car rides lol. 
Good luck! I can't wait to see pics of your little one :D


----------



## ..Julie..

Had scan yesterday baby looks great an healthy. Growing like SHE should be! I was a little worried about growth or fluid because I'm not growing. I haven't gained an ounce and have no bump still at 19 weeks. But I guess that's just the way it is for me at least for right now. I'm wanting that bump... People keep telling me I'm a "lucky one" I don't feel
Very lucky. I feel sad that there is no proof other than ultrasound pics telling people I'm pregnant. 

But my day will come the drs are making sure I know that. Lol

We are team PINK! 
Her name will be Brooklyn :)


----------



## Angeltk42

..Julie.. said:


> Had scan yesterday baby looks great an healthy. Growing like SHE should be! I was a little worried about growth or fluid because I'm not growing. I haven't gained an ounce and have no bump still at 19 weeks. But I guess that's just the way it is for me at least for right now. I'm wanting that bump... People keep telling me I'm a "lucky one" I don't feel
> Very lucky. I feel sad that there is no proof other than ultrasound pics telling people I'm pregnant.
> 
> But my day will come the drs are making sure I know that. Lol
> 
> We are team PINK!
> Her name will be Brooklyn :)

Congrats on team pink!!! Brooklyn!! Nice name! :)


----------



## Storked

Julie, congrats on team pink! :D


----------



## Storked

How is everyone? :)


----------



## steph.

I was just thinking we have been a bit quiet in here recently!

Over here everything is well! We still dont have a name but starting to narrow it down so i think we are getting somewhere. I look and feel huge, I have put on about 17lbs but with my daughter I went from 116lbs to 164lbs but luckily lost it all within a couple of months so hoping it will be the same this time.

I have a new (old) car too! My ford focus was taken away by the wreckers to be destroyed :-({|= and now I have a toyota camry wagon. I never saw myself driving a wagon but it has plenty of space for the double pram.

Not much else to report except that we ended up in ER with my dd last night after her elbow became dislocated! She was holding her granpa's hand and fell, and he pulled her up by the hand to stop her from hitting the floor, and dislocated her elbow in the process. They popped it back in and she is as good as new. I've pulled her up by the hands so many times and nothing happened, but poor Grumps feels very guilty atm!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Storked

Ouch, your poor girl! That sounds painful. But glad that they could just pop it back in!
How are you liking your Toyota Camry? :)
Woohoo on being closer to a name!
Steph, I bet that you look fabulous!

I can't think of anything exciting from my end. Well actually I have finally starting feeling movement! 
Anyone starting to look forward to the third tri and being that much closer to holding their babies?
How much baby stuff has everyone gotten so far? We will finally order our travel system and baby carrier this month. I think after that I will just need to pick up the little things like clothes.


----------



## MandaAnda

We're good here. Some warmth for once. I'm due to be done with work at the end of the month and just can't wait! We're still thinking on boy names. I'm not getting a cot or a pushchair this time. I'll have a Moses basket for downstairs and a cradle for upstairs in case baby wants to sleep in them. If he does, I'll get a cot in time. I've a few clothes but need more. I've loads of cloth nappies in small sizes and birth to potty sizes. And I'm a carrier addict: I've 3 ring slings, two woven wraps, a gauze wrap and an onbuhimo (it's like a mei tai with just straps at the top that are very long).

And this has to be the wiggliest baby ever!


----------



## larvalstalker

I hope everyone is doing well!

I had a different OBGYN for my appointment on Wednesday and she was the biggest b*itch. She told me I was too fat and she was not going to use the doppler because we wouldn't hear it. Excuse me?? I have heard it since 13 weeks!! She also decided to set me up for an early gestational diabetes test because I MUST have diabetes because I am so FAT. Honestly, I am not skinny but I am certainly not fat and I take very good care of myself. I have low blood sugar and I monitor it regularly and it is well within the healthy range. She didn't even bother to look at my chart and just decided things based on how I look. And then put me on high-dose blood pressure pills because it was up a little. I have a kidney disease which makes my blood pressure run high anyway, it doesn't affect me, it is normal for me and I have specialist to contest to that. But she didn't care. Oh! And she also "decided" I have pre-eclampsia based on nothing accept not being skinny, and told me about how I will have to deliver my baby very early and the risks of him not making it. Again, she did not read my chart to see that my "symptoms" are actually from my disease that I have had my entire life. My baby is healthy, and I am according to my doctors and my other OBGYNs.
She was very rude to me and my fiance, and rolled her eyes when we said we were not married when she asked. 

I don't plan on ever going back to her. She's awful...

/rant over lol


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a different OBGYN for my appointment on Wednesday and she was the biggest b*itch. She told me I was too fat and she was not going to use the doppler because we wouldn't hear it. Excuse me?? I have heard it since 13 weeks!! She also decided to set me up for an early gestational diabetes test because I MUST have diabetes because I am so FAT. Honestly, I am not skinny but I am certainly not fat and I take very good care of myself. I have low blood sugar and I monitor it regularly and it is well within the healthy range. She didn't even bother to look at my chart and just decided things based on how I look. And then put me on high-dose blood pressure pills because it was up a little. I have a kidney disease which makes my blood pressure run high anyway, it doesn't affect me, it is normal for me and I have specialist to contest to that. But she didn't care. Oh! And she also "decided" I have pre-eclampsia based on nothing accept not being skinny, and told me about how I will have to deliver my baby very early and the risks of him not making it. Again, she did not read my chart to see that my "symptoms" are actually from my disease that I have had my entire life. My baby is healthy, and I am according to my doctors and my other OBGYNs.
> She was very rude to me and my fiance, and rolled her eyes when we said we were not married when she asked.
> 
> I don't plan on ever going back to her. She's awful...
> 
> /rant over lol

MY GOD that is awful!!! I am so sorry I assure you I am WAY heavier than you hehehe and my doctor doesn't even mention my weight. Obviously it is a concern but he doesn't bludgeon me with it at all. That is so terrible. This lady is a quack. You seem to have no luck with ANYONE in the medical field and I am so sorry for that. There are wonderful doctors out there but then there are these jerk doctors. Do you know the doctor that did this to you is EXACTLY the reason why overweight/obese women do succumb to their curable diseases because they shame us into thinking because we are fat we don't deserve proper medical treatment and make us feel so horrible about ourselves that we will suffer with sickness/diseases to avoid the shaming they bestow upon us!!!... This makes me very angry. My awesome former GP used to tell me all the time that I was healthier than most of his normal weighted patients. Weight does not mean unhealthy. Sometimes very skinny people are completely unhealthy. it's all about how you care for yourself. Genetics do play a huge roll in weight and because of that people tend to be heavy without overeating etc. Not every fat person eats a gallon of ice cream a day. My gallon of ice creams lasts at least a week!! hehehe Sorry trying to lighten the mood. This makes me so angry that you were weight discriminated. 

Do you know ALL forms of discrimination have some kind of group that fights for their rights but Weight discrimination seems to be the only "acceptable" form of discrimination. WHY is that? shouldn't all people be created equal including size. Not all of us are lazy, overeating, slobs. I have been big my whole life. Never been skinny. I was a 9lb 13oz baby and I just went up from there! Do I have moments of overeating sure EVERYONE DOES! but I don't do it daily. I try to eat as good as I can and not over induldge. But I'm still huge. 

This really disgusts me. I wish you could report her to someone this doctor should not be in practice!


----------



## larvalstalker

Angeltk42 said:


> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a different OBGYN for my appointment on Wednesday and she was the biggest b*itch. She told me I was too fat and she was not going to use the doppler because we wouldn't hear it. Excuse me?? I have heard it since 13 weeks!! She also decided to set me up for an early gestational diabetes test because I MUST have diabetes because I am so FAT. Honestly, I am not skinny but I am certainly not fat and I take very good care of myself. I have low blood sugar and I monitor it regularly and it is well within the healthy range. She didn't even bother to look at my chart and just decided things based on how I look. And then put me on high-dose blood pressure pills because it was up a little. I have a kidney disease which makes my blood pressure run high anyway, it doesn't affect me, it is normal for me and I have specialist to contest to that. But she didn't care. Oh! And she also "decided" I have pre-eclampsia based on nothing accept not being skinny, and told me about how I will have to deliver my baby very early and the risks of him not making it. Again, she did not read my chart to see that my "symptoms" are actually from my disease that I have had my entire life. My baby is healthy, and I am according to my doctors and my other OBGYNs.
> She was very rude to me and my fiance, and rolled her eyes when we said we were not married when she asked.
> 
> I don't plan on ever going back to her. She's awful...
> 
> /rant over lol
> 
> MY GOD that is awful!!! I am so sorry I assure you I am WAY heavier than you hehehe and my doctor doesn't even mention my weight. Obviously it is a concern but he doesn't bludgeon me with it at all. That is so terrible. This lady is a quack. You seem to have no luck with ANYONE in the medical field and I am so sorry for that. There are wonderful doctors out there but then there are these jerk doctors. Do you know the doctor that did this to you is EXACTLY the reason why overweight/obese women do succumb to their curable diseases because they shame us into thinking because we are fat we don't deserve proper medical treatment and make us feel so horrible about ourselves that we will suffer with sickness/diseases to avoid the shaming they bestow upon us!!!... This makes me very angry. My awesome former GP used to tell me all the time that I was healthier than most of his normal weighted patients. Weight does not mean unhealthy. Sometimes very skinny people are completely unhealthy. it's all about how you care for yourself. Genetics do play a huge roll in weight and because of that people tend to be heavy without overeating etc. Not every fat person eats a gallon of ice cream a day. My gallon of ice creams lasts at least a week!! hehehe Sorry trying to lighten the mood. This makes me so angry that you were weight discriminated.
> 
> Do you know ALL forms of discrimination have some kind of group that fights for their rights but Weight discrimination seems to be the only "acceptable" form of discrimination. WHY is that? shouldn't all people be created equal including size. Not all of us are lazy, overeating, slobs. I have been big my whole life. Never been skinny. I was a 9lb 13oz baby and I just went up from there! Do I have moments of overeating sure EVERYONE DOES! but I don't do it daily. I try to eat as good as I can and not over induldge. But I'm still huge.
> 
> This really disgusts me. I wish you could report her to someone this doctor should not be in practice!Click to expand...

Doctors here are just sooo focused on weight. I have a friend who has a lot of health problems and weighs 80 lbs but the doctors don't care because he is thin! Multiple doctors have also refused to even examine my Mother because they say she is too fat for an ultrasound or other tests, honestly my Mother wears an XL shirt at best and size 18 jeans... so what is wrong with this doctors???

I have been told I must eat all of the time as well, I wear a size 20 jeans and an XL in men's (because I have an H cup and women's shirts don't fit) and I don't consider that all that huge. It bothers me when people think I eat a lot because I am a recovering anorexic, the biggest I wore in high school was a size small in men's shirts which were baggy. But people can't seem to get that into their heads.
And you are right, you can be healthy and bigger, it just depends on the person. People are just ignorant.

Lol gallons of ice cream don't last long at my place, my fiance just grabs a spoon and goes to town on it lololol he eats all of the time and eats horrible foods, but he is 6'2 and 280lbs and apparently that is fine according to doctors lol :dohh:


----------



## Angeltk42

larvalstalker said:


> Angeltk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larvalstalker said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a different OBGYN for my appointment on Wednesday and she was the biggest b*itch. She told me I was too fat and she was not going to use the doppler because we wouldn't hear it. Excuse me?? I have heard it since 13 weeks!! She also decided to set me up for an early gestational diabetes test because I MUST have diabetes because I am so FAT. Honestly, I am not skinny but I am certainly not fat and I take very good care of myself. I have low blood sugar and I monitor it regularly and it is well within the healthy range. She didn't even bother to look at my chart and just decided things based on how I look. And then put me on high-dose blood pressure pills because it was up a little. I have a kidney disease which makes my blood pressure run high anyway, it doesn't affect me, it is normal for me and I have specialist to contest to that. But she didn't care. Oh! And she also "decided" I have pre-eclampsia based on nothing accept not being skinny, and told me about how I will have to deliver my baby very early and the risks of him not making it. Again, she did not read my chart to see that my "symptoms" are actually from my disease that I have had my entire life. My baby is healthy, and I am according to my doctors and my other OBGYNs.
> She was very rude to me and my fiance, and rolled her eyes when we said we were not married when she asked.
> 
> I don't plan on ever going back to her. She's awful...
> 
> /rant over lol
> 
> MY GOD that is awful!!! I am so sorry I assure you I am WAY heavier than you hehehe and my doctor doesn't even mention my weight. Obviously it is a concern but he doesn't bludgeon me with it at all. That is so terrible. This lady is a quack. You seem to have no luck with ANYONE in the medical field and I am so sorry for that. There are wonderful doctors out there but then there are these jerk doctors. Do you know the doctor that did this to you is EXACTLY the reason why overweight/obese women do succumb to their curable diseases because they shame us into thinking because we are fat we don't deserve proper medical treatment and make us feel so horrible about ourselves that we will suffer with sickness/diseases to avoid the shaming they bestow upon us!!!... This makes me very angry. My awesome former GP used to tell me all the time that I was healthier than most of his normal weighted patients. Weight does not mean unhealthy. Sometimes very skinny people are completely unhealthy. it's all about how you care for yourself. Genetics do play a huge roll in weight and because of that people tend to be heavy without overeating etc. Not every fat person eats a gallon of ice cream a day. My gallon of ice creams lasts at least a week!! hehehe Sorry trying to lighten the mood. This makes me so angry that you were weight discriminated.
> 
> Do you know ALL forms of discrimination have some kind of group that fights for their rights but Weight discrimination seems to be the only "acceptable" form of discrimination. WHY is that? shouldn't all people be created equal including size. Not all of us are lazy, overeating, slobs. I have been big my whole life. Never been skinny. I was a 9lb 13oz baby and I just went up from there! Do I have moments of overeating sure EVERYONE DOES! but I don't do it daily. I try to eat as good as I can and not over induldge. But I'm still huge.
> 
> This really disgusts me. I wish you could report her to someone this doctor should not be in practice!Click to expand...
> 
> Doctors here are just sooo focused on weight. I have a friend who has a lot of health problems and weighs 80 lbs but the doctors don't care because he is thin! Multiple doctors have also refused to even examine my Mother because they say she is too fat for an ultrasound or other tests, honestly my Mother wears an XL shirt at best and size 18 jeans... so what is wrong with this doctors???
> 
> I have been told I must eat all of the time as well, I wear a size 20 jeans and an XL in men's (because I have an H cup and women's shirts don't fit) and I don't consider that all that huge. It bothers me when people think I eat a lot because I am a recovering anorexic, the biggest I wore in high school was a size small in men's shirts which were baggy. But people can't seem to get that into their heads.
> And you are right, you can be healthy and bigger, it just depends on the person. People are just ignorant.
> 
> Lol gallons of ice cream don't last long at my place, my fiance just grabs a spoon and goes to town on it lololol he eats all of the time and eats horrible foods, but he is 6'2 and 280lbs and apparently that is fine according to doctors lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe it is just where you live? because I have been VERY fortunate with doctors but I am also the type to tell the doc "listen, I know i'm fat let's just get that out of the way... I know I don't always eat the best but at the end of the day I'm fat because of genetics and being a picky eater!" LOL I am very straightforward. if a doc gives me grief about my weight I just find a new doctor who is more compassionate. I didn't try to be this way. I wear a size 26/28 women's clothes. (baggy) because even with my growing belly I have plenty of room to grow. But I am not ashamed of my size. I try not to over induldge in the bad stuff. I tracked my food intake for years and know that I maybe go over the calories once or twice a week when I went out to dinner with friends or something. I know that my family has a history of obesity both from my father and mother's side. I know that I am a picky eater who basically starves myself (not anorexic just lazy) all day until I get home for lunch or dinner then eat. I am not a breakfast person because I usually just can't put anything besides water in my mouth before 10am. I eat dinner WAYYYYY too late at night. All these things contribute to my size. Overeating was never my problem. I don't binge eat when upset. In fact when I am upset I won't eat for days because my stomach will go sour. But meanwhile I am like 2 of you! hahaha So what the heck is wrong with these docs? I wish i could fit into an XL I would find way more options of clothing to wear lol


----------



## joey300187

It's another boy for us :) not a clue what name will "go" with Harrison tho haha xx


----------



## anchor08

Wow, you seriously need to report that doctor! Not reading your chart and giving you a very serious diagnosis based on looks? Insane.

Glad to hear that everyone's doing well though, it was quiet for a long time! I'm 22 weeks today and I have my "20 week" appointment on Monday (was supposed to be last Monday but the doctor was on a delivery)...he said at my 17 week appointment that it looks like a girl, so hoping to confirm!


----------



## Storked

Manda, the end of the month is getting closer! :D

Larval, that doctor sounds like such a jerk. Hope that you can avoid her in the future. 

Joey, congrats on team blue! :happydance:

Anchor, almost time for your ultrasound! Be sure to update us!


----------



## grich2011

Almost to v-day can't wait :)


----------



## anchor08

I'm counting down to V-day too, but feeling movement helps keep me calm.

Appointment was postponed an hour (he's in surgery)...somehow I'm not convinced he'll be back in the office when they say he will, and then who knows who they'll see when? I really hope this doesn't take all day, don't have time at all! 

Delivery options aside, this is really making me want to switch to a midwife (which I'm strongly considering anyway)...but I want my scans first. :)


----------



## anchor08

Okay, it didn't take too long. Everything's good, measurements are on track and there's plenty of fluid/space. I'm not showing yet, so I'm relieved to hear that's not affecting things. Baby had its knees together so couldn't get a good look, but didn't see anything to change the original guess...better luck next Monday at the anatomy/anomaly scan!


----------



## MandaAnda

Storked, I've two weeks left from tomorrow. But I am thinking of going to the doctor to get signed off. Getting in the floor with my little patients to do their obs or having to get down and prepare drugs on a coffee table, not to mention stairs...I just don't think I can keep it up much longer on someone else's clock when I can't just rest when my body says so.

Glad to hear all is well, Anchor. If you've a midwife there, are you not referred for scans? I'm midwifery led care all the way but have had scans, as needed. x


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, can I join you? Was worried about finding a group till now, but feeling brave at 25 weeks! EDD is 2nd Nov, and we can't wait to meet our rainbow baby x

My siggy pretty much says it all - 8 years TTC number 1, 6 losses, tried every med going, clexane, progesterone, aspirin etc, none worked. My consultant told me about an intralipid infusion for RM that we could have done privately and the rest is history as they say, it seems to have done the trick and me and DH are ever thankful and over the moon at things finally going right for us.

looking forward to sharing this with you all lovely ladies xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, JDH!


----------



## joey300187

Ahh jdh that was my dd with my gorgeous boy :) xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

I forgot to say, I did get signed off in the end, which is great since there's no way I could've managed much longer. Only two weeks, but at least now I can start taking things at my own pace.


----------



## Storked

Grich, going by your ticker...happy V Day!

Anchor, yay for a great appointment!

Welcome JDH! So glad that you are getting your miracle baby :flower:

Manda, so glad that you got signed off! How are you feeling?


I have two appointments back to back next week and I am so excited. Can't wait to see my baby again :) also have really started to plan out what all to buy over the following months. We really don't have too much longer girls! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies, 

I'm going shopping next week to start buying some things. I was scared to start but have decided i'm going to next week, as this is my rainbow baby! 

I have a 4d scan booked in for 4th August, as a little anniversary pressie for me and DH and we cannot wait to see baby again - 2 weeks today!!

xx


----------



## grich2011

I had my 24 week appointment today and she said I was measuring at 26... I hope I am just further along and not going to have a huge baby :/

Everything has been going great hope you ladies are doing good :)


----------



## Storked

Grich, is there a chance that you could be ahead? :) yay for a good appointment!

JDH, what are you planning to buy? :)

I see the MFM tomorrow and I am so excited for another scan! :happydance:
Then the day after that I see my OB for my 24 week appointment.
Ladies, the third tri just keeps getting closer! Woohoo!
Are you all feeling easily fatigued lately? Just making dinner exhausts me.


----------



## grich2011

I have not been that tired I think that will come soon though. I don't think that it is possible that I am further along because I had an ultrasound when I was 5 weeks along and all you could see was an empty sac so I think they are pretty sure with the dates. I'm just hoping that mine already had its growth spirt and that's why it's measuring ahead &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## JDH1982

Storked said:


> Grich, is there a chance that you could be ahead? :) yay for a good appointment!
> 
> JDH, what are you planning to buy? :)
> 
> I see the MFM tomorrow and I am so excited for another scan! :happydance:
> Then the day after that I see my OB for my 24 week appointment.
> Ladies, the third tri just keeps getting closer! Woohoo!
> Are you all feeling easily fatigued lately? Just making dinner exhausts me.

So I went yesterday and got my moses basket, ordered cot (pick up Sunday!), chose and paid for pram and car seat, (pick up in October), cot bedding - bumper, sheets, etc, steriliser, bottles, baby monitor, a cute little babygro, a bath box, some nappies and a nappy bin! :happydance: 

Still got some things to buy but feel happier that i've made a start.

Baby was so active this morning, I just sat and watched my belly move for hours :cloud9: So in love already.

Also my invitations for my baby shower came this morning, they're lovely. Having it at 32 weeks on 7th September. That's not actually that far off which is scary but cool! :baby:

How is everyone else?? :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Wow jdh you are organised! I am lucky I got given a massive nappy cake when I gave birth as I hadnt even bought nappies yet!

Storked I was feeling quite tired but have started taking iron which has helped a lot. In saying that its 8.50pm over here and I am ready for bed...

Grich hope baby doesnt get too massive! Did they take the measurement from measuring your fundal height or from measuring baby on ultrasound?

Everything is good over here. Me and dh have stopped talking about baby names now because we cant agree on anything, but secretly I am thinking we will name her Sienna :shhh:


----------



## MandaAnda

I hope all is well, grich. Just remember that baby's position, amount of water and size of placenta can all affect fundal measurements. Neither they nor ultrasounds are terribly accurate. If there's nothing underlying, our bodies don't tend to grow babies we can't birth. :)

I'm exhausted lately. SPD ever present. And I nearly passed out in a queue in the shops today - didnt realise I was at that stage already. Hubby had to come and pay while I sat down.


----------



## grich2011

Fundal height so I'm not to sure if that's accurate or not.


----------



## Storked

Manda, take it easy :-/

Steph, thinking that you will wear DH down on names? :) good luck!

Grich, not too sure of the accuracy of the fundal measurements. Sorry. For not knowing more!

JDH, sounds like a wonderful start! Shopping for baby and seeing them move is just amazing :)

Well I saw the MFM today and my girl looks great! She was head down and we couldn't see her face today but she was crossing her feet and shaking her fist at the screen at one point. Love it! And I finally managed to capture a kick on video for my DH. Just one though since all movement ceases when I film lol.
I tire easily and I am so hungry all the time.


----------



## JDH1982

grich - some babies have growth spurts at different times too, so yours may not have one for a while, it should even out over the next weeks though. Or you may be further along, who knows in the weird and wonderful world of pregnancy lol

xx


----------



## anchor08

Happy V-Day to me! Hope she stays put for a long time though. :)


----------



## steph.

Happy V-day anchor!

Manda hope you are feeling better...

Storked , yes I am hoping I will wear dh down on names. Afterall, he hasnt put that much effort into finding a name, and no effort into growing this baby! If we cant agree i think I should get more say:smug:


----------



## aak

I realize I'm a limitless behind in the group due my absence from babyandbump but I love this forum & thought I'd go ahead and jump on in anyway!

DH & I spent over 2 years TTC, got a BFP on our 6th round of clomid but sadly discovered a MMC June 12,2012 @ 11 weeks. 

We started seeing a team of amazing specialists & after many months of lots of testing we did our first injectable treatment cycle (femera, follistim, trigger w/ timed intercourse) in February & got a BFP !!! Such a great surprise!

Our baby girl is doing wonderfully & is expected to arrive November 11th ! She'll actually be born in Sicily due to DH being military & receiving orders there. We've been visiting with family one final time & our flight leaves Tuesday !!!


----------



## Storked

Anchor, Happy V Day!

Steph, you definitely get more say! My husband always says that the final word is mine as I am The Creator lol.

Aak, welcome and congratulations on your rainbow! And how exciting to be going to Sicily- eat something tasty for me :)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, quiet here lately.

Me and DH have been out enjoying our anniversary :wedding: had a lovely stroll round a local fishing village and going back to our wedding venue tonight for a meal. So excited that on our next anniversary we will be parents :cloud9:

Thought i'd post my first bump pic too seen as i'm almost in 3rd tri!! :happydance:

This was today at 26+5 

Hope you're all well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







26+5.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MandaAnda

Lovely bump! I'll have to see if I have a recent one.

My 3 year old's been unwell. And it's hot today. Now I'm home, he's out of private nursery and home with me. He's due to start school nursery in September. I'm sort of excited for him!


----------



## JDH1982

Aww, I bet he'll love starting school.

3rd tri for me today, can't quite believe I made it here but I did and i'm so excited for 4d scan tomorrow!! 
Will update with pics when I get chance.

Hope everyone is well, it's so quiet this thread x


----------



## steph.

Manda hope your little boy is feeling better! How exciting for him to be starting school nursery! I bet you cant believe how grown up he is ;-)

Jdh thats a lovely bump! Congratualtions on reaching 3rd trimester!

We have finally decided on a name... Sienna Hope :)


----------



## Storked

JDH, hurray for third tri!

Manda, how exciting for your son :D

Steph, you said that you would win on the name and you did! :)

Sorry ladies I have been quiet too. Got my travel system in and just kind of taking it easy, trying not to stress (will the PAL anxiety ever end?), and counting down until Lorelei is here.
Take it easy girls!


----------



## JDH1982

been and had our 4d scan done today, what an amazing experience :cloud9:

attached pics for you to have a look at, baby has Daddy's pet lip :haha:

hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-04 14.51.47.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









2013-08-04 14.52.35.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









2013-08-04 14.53.23.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









2013-08-04 14.53.44.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MandaAnda

Thanks, ladies. Jack is better, back to his irrational, crazy three year old self. 

I can't believe there's so much of the pregnancy left! I think I feel further a,king because I've felt baby moving so early and because of the loss. I already had 14 weeks of one pregnancy, then got pregnant three months after the loss. So, it feels like I've done a year, sorta! Not that I'm wishing it away. Apart from the SPD, I love pregnancy! And I can't wait to give birth!


----------



## Storked

How are all of you girls doing? :)


----------



## JDH1982

doing well here. can't believe i'm 30 weeks on Saturday!! It's going so fast now, can't wait to meet my rainbow soon xx


----------



## Storked

30 weeks? That is great! How are you loving being that much closer to holding your LO? :)


----------



## steph.

Things are good over here too! Had a bedside ultrasound last week and the baby is already head down and growing really well. My belly has suddenly become huge but the good thing is I am definately looking pregnant instead of just chunky :happydance:

My last baby came at 37 weeks so I could have just 8 weeks before this one is here! I think the memory of labour and a newborn is still a little too fresh in my mind, I'm terrified!


----------



## grich2011




----------



## anchor08

Beautiful Grich!

All good here, had a quick appointment and scan this morning and baby girl is 1.1 kg, all measurements average, moving well, etc. Breech at the moment, but I guess there's plenty of time to fix that so fingers crossed (especially since my fluid level is slightly low, though not enough to be a concern). So much fun to see her!


----------



## Storked

Steph, when are you hoping that she will come? :D

Grich, :thumbup: looking good!

Anchor, sounds like a good appointment! Will you be checking out spinning babies site?

I am 29 weeks tomorrow. Can't wait to be in the 30s!
And I am so tired. I feel like all I ever do is sleep. I meant to vacuum today and it didn't happen. Too tired :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I be added for Nov 14th.I am having another little girl.I lost our baby last Nov due to suspected ectopic.I still don't believe thats what really happen.Every day I wonder if we made the right choice.Its a horrible guilty feeling that will never go away.Thank god we got pregnant two months after the methotrexate injection.I was a total wreck!


----------



## MandaAnda

Welcome, hun! x


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks for adding me! This is our little miracle rainbow baby.Two different doctors told me i'd miscarry.Here I am at 28 weeks with a healthy baby girl.I have a feeling she won't stay in the whole 40 weeks.I think she may be here around 37 instead.I went overdue woth DD1 and i'm really hoping I can avoid another induction.


----------



## anchor08

Congratulations on making it this far, that's great! That's really soon if she comes around 37...I'm sure I'll change my mind at the end when I'm really big and uncomfortable, but at the moment the idea of going early is scary! Too much to do before then! :)

I looked at the spinning babies site yesterday and found it a bit confusing, but I'll try to do some of the moves now and definitely look more closely if she's still breech or transverse in a few weeks. For now I'll mostly concentrate on good posture and sitting on my exercise ball whenever I can. Too bad the couch is so much more comfortable!


----------



## steph.

Welcome platinum! I am sorry for your loss. I am sure you will be certain you have made the right decision when you see your baby for the first time. I am a big believer in that everything happens for a reason, and maybe what happened in November happened so little Miss Riley Harper could come into the world.

Storked, as scared as I am, I am still hoping this baby follows suit and comes at 37 weeks! I managed to get away with just a few stretch marks on my hips last time, but I think if I go further they will show up everywhere! I've already put on 28lbs! :shock:


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you both! The kind words mean a lot.I guess things do happen for a reason.Perhaps baby number two wasn't healthy anyways.Steph. you are lucky.My stomach is coveres in purple stretch marks.Thats the only place I get them during pregnancy.I am very prone to them though.I have light white ones on my hips and arms from previous weight gain.I gained almost 30lbs with DD1 and so far around 15 with this DD.I plan to go back on my diet after her birth.


----------



## Storked

Ladies we are all getting closer and closer! Are you ready? :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Very excited! Trying to enjoy and savour this pregnancy though. x


----------



## grich2011

I can't believe how fast it is going can't wait to meet my baby I need to know if it's a boy or girl!


----------



## steph.

I'm ready! Actually not really, I still have to wash all her clothes and organise her wardrobe, but physically and emotionally I am ready to meet her!

The past few weeks have been a bit tough. My dh was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, 2 hours after we got his diagnosis my sister phoned to say my grandad had died. Then my dh got admitted to hospital, and the following day my dd got admitted with severe vomiting. After a couple of days my dh got discharged, and my dd got discharged, but then my dh got her vomiting bug and got re-admitted:dohh: Then when I thought everything was settling back to normal the two of them got a really bad cold, and my dh thought he was at death's door because his nose was blocked. Argh! My pregnancy woes have been forgotten in all this! 

I've started taking rasberry leaf capsules and will start epo soon. Hoping for another quick labour this time!


----------



## steph.

Oh and we cant settle on a name. He says all the names I pick are stripper names, and all the names he picks are frankly really ugly :(


----------



## MandaAnda

Sorry to hear of the rough time lately, Steph. I've a cough with crackles/wheeze that's driving me mad. I never let coughs get that bad because I've a history of asthma, so I cough up every bit. But I guess the reduced lung capacity due to baby is making it harder?

I need to do washing as well. I need to get a new hose for the birth pool. And I think I'll get some submersible tealights for the pool. I'm ready as can be otherwise.

We've had a name picked out for this boy a couple of months, but I'm not in love with it like I was with my first's name (Jack William). This baby is meant to be Thomas Daniel. I quite like Thomas, and it's a family name. I'm just meh about Daniel though. I want Thomas Finley, and hubby hates Finley for some reason.


----------



## JDH1982

Storked said:


> Ladies we are all getting closer and closer! Are you ready? :)

Very ready! can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl, so exciting :baby:

I am getting a bit anxious but my midwife said that's normal given my history, I just want everything to be ok. I'm not nervous about birth, i'm actually looking forward to it - I want to feel everything lol :haha:

Hope you ladies are well :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Steph, I thought you had talked him into Sierra? Am I imagining that? (If so I apologize for mixing you up with someone :blush: )
I am so sorry for the tough time your family is going through. Last trimester my husband lost his mother and his whole family is still struggling :hugs:

Manda, I completely understand obsessing over names. If our next is a girl I will have a problem because my husband doesn't like the names that I do. Meh. Men.

JDH, birth will be super exciting! I'm looking forward to it as well :)

Grich, finding out the sex will be so exciting!


----------



## steph.

Thanks storked! I had talked him into Sienna but when my dd got admitted to hospital the baby in the bed across from her was called sienna and the mum was a bit on the rough side which put my dh off the name again!. I also like tiffany but he hates it with a passion. So annoying!

Manda I love the names Daniel and Finley, you can't go wrong. I find boy names so much easier to pick!


----------



## Storked

Steph, sorry I got the name wrong. I was merely close(ish)
Hopefully you can wear him down on the names that you like :)


----------



## MandaAnda

How are you all? I understand we have our first rainbow! Steph posted in third tri!

I'm doing well and have told baby that next week anytime is fine or anytime after half term ;)

And for all of us angel mummies, I thought I'd share my FB status here, too:
Today is Infant & Pregnancy Loss Awareness Day. I'm grateful that, on this day, so close to when I let go of our angel Lucy last year, I've had a positive and empowering appointment with my midwives and doulas late in this rainbow pregnancy. I feel as much love and support around me now as I did when we said goodbye to our angel. Thank you. And I hope that all mothers, from those who have just been shocked with news like I was to those who still miss that baby years on, feel loved today. xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Duplicate post. :wacko:


----------



## JDH1982

MandaAnda said:


> How are you all? I understand we have our first rainbow! Steph posted in third tri!
> 
> I'm doing well and have told baby that next week anytime is fine or anytime after half term ;)
> 
> And for all of us angel mummies, I thought I'd share my FB status here, too:
> Today is Infant & Pregnancy Loss Awareness Day. I'm grateful that, on this day, so close to when I let go of our angel Lucy last year, I've had a positive and empowering appointment with my midwives and doulas late in this rainbow pregnancy. I feel as much love and support around me now as I did when we said goodbye to our angel. Thank you. And I hope that all mothers, from those who have just been shocked with news like I was to those who still miss that baby years on, feel loved today. xx

Beautiful words Manda :thumbup: I cannot wait to hold my rainbow in my arms very soon. It seems surreal that in a matter of weeks i will hold my own baby after waiting 8 years, but good things do happen to those who deserve it and the next chapter of our lives is going to be amazing :hugs:


----------



## steph.

Hi all thought I'd update anyone who missed the 3rd tri post! Following in her big sister's footsteps, Sienna arrived in a rush yesterday morning! My waters broke while I was asleep and we rushed straight to hospital as my last labour was only 3 hours. My contractions picked up quickly and when the Dr checked me I was 9cm but instead of being able to feel a head he could feel a foot! The little miss had put het foot through the cervix, and I was at risk of having a cord prolapse so there was a massive rush to get me to theatre and I had to resist the urge to push which had kicked in at this point. She was born 3 hours after I woke up and is doing really well. She has a lymphangioma on her left shoulder which will likely need surgery but the pediatricians has reassured me that apart from a scar she will he fine.

Thanks to all for the support and good luck with deliveries!


----------



## Firef1y72

steph. said:


> Hi all thought I'd update anyone who missed the 3rd tri post! Following in her big sister's footsteps, Sienna arrived in a rush yesterday morning! My waters broke while I was asleep and we rushed straight to hospital as my last labour was only 3 hours. My contractions picked up quickly and when the Dr checked me I was 9cm but instead of being able to feel a head he could feel a foot! The little miss had put het foot through the cervix, and I was at risk of having a cord prolapse so there was a massive rush to get me to theatre and I had to resist the urge to push which had kicked in at this point. She was born 3 hours after I woke up and is doing really well. She has a lymphangioma on her left shoulder which will likely need surgery but the pediatricians has reassured me that apart from a scar she will he fine.
> 
> Thanks to all for the support and good luck with deliveries!

Congratulations on your new arrival. 

I'm so over being pregnant now, but even after having a long chat with him, he seems quite happy to stay put. Saying that I have been having strong, painful but irregular contractions over the last week. The joys of pre-labour when you're a grand multiparia. Seeing the midwife today and will ask when they will give me a sweep. I guess I'm finding these last weeks so hard because I could be induced if I was willing to go into hospital, but I'm determined to have a home birth.


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats Steph, glad both mum and baby are well xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Firef1y72 said:


> I'm so over being pregnant now, but even after having a long chat with him, he seems quite happy to stay put. Saying that I have been having strong, painful but irregular contractions over the last week. The joys of pre-labour when you're a grand multiparia. Seeing the midwife today and will ask when they will give me a sweep. I guess I'm finding these last weeks so hard because I could be induced if I was willing to go into hospital, but I'm determined to have a home birth.

You can do it, hun. Remember that all this prodromal labour *is* doing something. Once active labour kicks off, it'll probably go very quick. :flower:


----------



## Firef1y72

MandaAnda said:


> You can do it, hun. Remember that all this prodromal labour *is* doing something. Once active labour kicks off, it'll probably go very quick. :flower:

Thanks just got back from midwife and it seems these contractions have at the very least persuaded little man to be fully engaged and in what she described as the "perfect position for an easy birth". She was a new midwife to me, who is also one of the on call midwifes for home birth and absolutely lovely giving me the confidence to hold on until little man has finished baking. My next appointment will be at 40 weeks, at home and I'll be getting a sweep then, if I haven't had him before.


----------



## MandaAnda

Sounds like that appointment is just what you needed. :) Trust baby, he knows. ;) xx


----------



## steph.

hi all, just wanting to share a picture of my girls:cloud9:

how is everyone else getting on?
 



Attached Files:







sophia&sienna.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Storked

OMG, Steph congrats on the baby! Love the picture of your girls <3

I hope all of you ladies are doing well! I'm going in next Tuesday night for my induction so I should have my baby next week :)


----------



## Firef1y72

My little rainbow arrived at home yesterday at 12.20am, weighing 8lb 4.5oz after an intense 2.5hr labour. Little Jake is doing really well, feeding like a pro and our family is now complete.
 



Attached Files:







1377363_531956920213415_360136805_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MandaAnda

Congratulations! He's lovely!

I had some niggles this morning but nothing now really. Midwife visiting in an hour and a half.


----------



## JDH1982

Due date today - no signs still, baby is far too comfy!

Hopefully not too much longer though i'm desperate to meet him/her xx


----------



## Storked

My rainbow arrived on October 30. Sorry for being slow to update, recuperating from birth is not what I thought that it would be.

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/862A2C53-266E-4226-ADDA-1858800B2966-3231-000003008B926DF0_zpsd28a7f09.jpg


----------



## JDH1982

She's beautiful Storked - what was your due date?? 

wondering by how many days people went over if they did, as I'm clearly not having my rainbow tonight lol


----------



## steph.

Congratulations firefly and storked! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Storked

Thanks JDH and Steph! 

JDH, I was induced at 38+4 because I was on blood thinners. I did have a successful vaginal delivery but boy are those induction meds killer. Can't wait to see your rainbow! :thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Baby Thomas Daniel was born at 19:04 last night, in a pool in our front room, weighing 7lb 12oz after an hour's breastfeed. No vaginal examinations (midwife turned up as I was pushing), cord not cut for nearly 2 hours. A completely empowering, gentle (yet quick and powerful) birth. Not a thing I'd change! (And I thoroughly recommend sniffing neat clary sage on a flannel/washcloth!)


----------



## steph.

Congratulations manda on baby Thomas and what sounds like a lovely birth experience! I wonder if I had laboured by myself like I did the first time if I would have avoided a section. The midwife told me I could not get off the bed or be off themonitor, maybe if I had the baby wouldn't have turned transverse and stuck her foot out. I guess I'll never know.

Storked I wasn't prepared for what labour would be like first time either and I remember thinking it was a shame my dd would never have siblings because there was no way I'd go through that again! Yet here I am less than 2 years later. My second labour was really easy and pain free compared to the first, except for when it went wrong at the very end.


----------



## grich2011

Congrats everyone!


----------



## JDH1982

Still couldn't have a sweep today, as cervix still closed *urgh* :growlmad:

Hopefully things will still happen on their own, otherwise my induction is booked for 15th November, i'd go in around 3pm. Really hoping to go natural before then...I have a week, cmon baby!

hope everyone else is doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

You will, JDH. Have a chat to baby. It really does help. ;)

I've updated the first page as far as what's been posted here. Happy to update further, just let me know. :)


----------



## grich2011

I gave birth to my baby girl on November 5th after being sent to l&d for high blood pressure the doctor gave me the option of going home on bed rest or being induced they induced me at 8am and I had her at 5:53pm I was so surprised that she was a girl. Her name is laylah she weighed 6lbs 13 ounces :) I am one proud mommy!


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats! 

Well tonight I will be making sure my bag is all sorted, as tomorrow is definitely the day for induction! I'm sad that I haven't gone naturally and won't get the birth i'd hoped for, but at least soon my rainbow will be in my arms where they belong!

All that matters is that he/she arrives safely. They've kept me waiting long enough lol

Hopefully it won't be a lengthy induction and baby will be here tomorrow, but if not it should defo be Saturday.

xx


----------



## steph.

Grich congrats on baby laylah!

Jdh good luck with the induction! Hope it's a quick one, and let us know what your yellow bump turns into!


----------



## JDH1982

Yellow bump turned BLUE - very much in love with Jacob Michael, born 16th November 2013 weighing 7lb 1oz @42 weeks. He kept us waiting as long as possible!

Will update with birth story and pics asap.


----------



## steph.

Congratulations!!!! I love the name, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## JDH1982

Well...went into hospital for induction on Friday at 5:30pm. Was checked and cervix still hard, long and closed. Was given first pessary about 6pm, after 6 hours midwife checked and cervix was short and soft and had dilated to between 1 and 2cm with no contractions. Given 2nd pessary about 1am, left to sleep and checked again at 9:40am, had only got to 2cm still and had no contractions still. Midwife said I could go get settled in a delivery room as, being 2 weeks overdue, they wouldn't send me home. So I got up to go to the bathroom and my waters went! Very painful contractions started immediately. Was taken round to my delivery room and after 1 hour and 20 mins I felt really defeated, as I just couldn't cope with the pain yet I really wanted a drug free delivery. Midwife recommended an epidural, as she said if I couldn't cope with the pain at 2cm then I would find it very hard further on. So I reluctantly agreed. Midwife left to sort epi out and I just cried to hubby about it, but he was great and said as long as we were both ok he didn't care.

Well, contractions got extremely worse and seemed to be coming every 20 secs! 

Midwife came back 20 mins later and commented that they were 'thick and fast!' Then I got this almighty urge to push, told midwife and she said to go with it. I pushed and lost more water, midwife checked me and was amazed that she could see baby and that it was definitely time to push!!

11 minutes later Jacob came into this world making beautiful noises and I had managed my complete pain relief free labour and birth :happydance:

All 3 stages combined took just 2 hours 36 minutes. I couldn't have been happier. Feeling like I needed an epidural was because I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in a very short time so I had only had extreme contractions from the beginning :haha:

Both DH and I are so in love :cloud9: and he thinks i'm amazing for managing my labour without even gas and air :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-16 18.39.23.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0









2013-11-17 20.25.47.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0









moses basket 1 day old.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MandaAnda

Congrats, JDH!

Between the posts here and a cheeky nose around BnB, I've updated the first post. Please let me know if I've got anything wrong or left anyone out! x


----------



## larvalstalker

Hi everyone! I know I have been gone forever but I wanted everyone to know that we had a healthy, happy baby boy on October 25th at 37 weeks! Kurt weighed 7lbs5oz and is already a whopping 9lbs5oz. I will post details when I have a chance. I look forward to reading older posts for everyone's updates and birth announcements.


----------



## ..Julie..

I had my precious baby girl on nov 19th 3 days before her due date. It was a very long long labor that ended with a c-section... But she is here and healthy. 
Brooklyn Nichole 
6lbs 8oz 
20 1/4 in long

Eventually I might post more details on the birth story, but right now just enjoying being a new mommy. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Angeltk42

wow I never posted in here... Amanda Grace Kelley Hicks entered the world on October 18th 2013 at 7:05pm. 7lbs 15.4oz and 20.5 inches.

She was born at 38 weeks with a scheduled induction that failed and led to a c-section. Wasn't the birth plan I had wanted and really should have refused the induction because there was no reason for it other than my doctor felt that Gestational diabetes babies should be born at 38 weeks. He didn't agree with the MARCH OF DIMES and their recommendation of 39 weeks because he felt they ignored data about still births between 38/39 weeks. 
Amanda unfortunately took her first breath and popped some vessels in her lungs which required oxygen but because the doctor had pushed for an early induction when all signs pointed to her not being ready to come out into the world; her lungs were immature. She was put on a ventilator for 15 days. She was in NICU for 23 days. She was able to come home on November 10th. She is now perfect, healthy, and smiling constantly! :)


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Hey all and congrats 
Haven't posted in a really long time but baby Wyatt is here 
He was born nov 16 at 38 weeks weighting 6 lbs 15 oz 19 1/2 inch
Long labor but way worth it . Hope everyone is well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MandaAnda

Yay! Congratulations!


----------

